# Objection! (Ace Attorney fan-club)



## Frosty~

Well, we've lost over 30 pages of discussion *sigh*
Never mind, we'll just start again

Members-
Butterfree
Crystylla
Dannichu
Ice the Frosty Cat
Kai
Kratos Aurion
Leafpool
Mhaladie 
Shadow Serenity
Walker


----------



## Autumn

haha YES.

:3


----------



## nastypass

_Thirty pages!  D:_


----------



## Dannichu

Just so everyone knows, I've been a PW fantard longer than any of youuuu~
(except maybe Verne)

I miss the pages discussing what AJ will be like. 

On the plus side, we now know it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Frosty~

Dannichu said:


> On the plus side, we now know it's pretty awesome.


If a little anti-climatic xP


----------



## Autumn

Yes, AJ certainly is pretty awesome. I miss Phoenix though D:

(oh and here have a picture that I made on Paint, I'd make it transparent but I tried that and I think it messed up the image)







(my name is Lakestorm on the Warriors forum I go on :P)


----------



## Dannichu

Well, Phoenix is still there. It's _everyone else_ I miss. :3

That is _adorable_~


----------



## Autumn

Well, yeah, Phoenix is still there but he's not the saaaaaame~
(I sent a PM to my best friend on the Warriors forum saying something about Not!Phoenix and she started crying too though she hasn't even completed Ace Attorney xD)

Here, have another picture. I drew this up one day when I was bored and then sent it to Dannichu because I didn't want to start a topic just for a couple images. 






(yeah yeah it's messed up but I likes it :3)


----------



## Frosty~

Dannichu said:


> Well, Phoenix is still there. It's _everyone else_ I miss. :3
> 
> That is _adorable_~


Especially Franny T_T


----------



## Dannichu

Hehe, I still think they're too cute for words. 

And I miss Fran, too. but it's okay because she's in Germany and lives with Adrian now And Maya and Pearly and Gumshoooooe~

...Pal.


----------



## Frosty~

Well we still got Gumshoe in Apollo Justice. Even if was only a brief cameo D:
I hope they bring back more of the characters. Edgey, Maya, Pearl, Fran, Adrian, Mia, Iris, Lana, Jake.
Ok, I love too many character x3


----------



## Autumn

EDGEWORTH. D:

I actually had a dream that he showed up in AJ a few weeks ago... xD

Here, have yet another picture that's even more messed up than the last one.







... I have to get around to scanning that Fran/Gumshoe/Mia pic Danni asked me to make a couple months back...
... I also have to get around to finally drawing that Apollo/Trucy pic I wanted to draw...


----------



## Mhaladie

I drew a seriously messed up picture of Edgeworth as Angel from RENT, because of something Dannichu said, does that count if we're posting messed up pictures?

I haven't been into this whole Phoenix Wright thing for very long but I am a huge fantard now so it's good. Yaaaaay~


----------



## Dannichu

*dies*
That is so brilliant I could cry. Actually, I did kinda cry with laughter because his expression is so priceless and I love it so much. Hehe <3~


----------



## Cryssie

Count me in.

Although I will forever wonder what wonders I missed out on reading in the old thread (I wasn't going to read it until I was up-to-date, for fear of spoilers). :(


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I never joined before, So I'll join now.

Ugh, I recieved what I thought was Apollo Justice of of Ebay. Turns out it was JFA. Now I have two copies, and five pounds less. :(


----------



## Autumn

Cryssie said:


> Although I will forever wonder what wonders I missed out on reading in the old thread (I wasn't going to read it until I was up-to-date, for fear of spoilers).


Yeah. D: I skipped all the AJ ones, and now I'll never know >.>


----------



## Dannichu

Kai said:


> I never joined before, So I'll join now.
> 
> Ugh, I recieved what I thought was Apollo Justice of of Ebay. Turns out it was JFA. Now I have two copies, and five pounds less. :(


I'm fairly sure Mhals and Kratos will kill for your other copy :3


----------



## Mhaladie

Yeah I will. WANT.
...I really do need to play the other games a lot, I should order them online or something.


----------



## Shadow Serenity

I never officially joined this, but I made a promise to Dannichu that I'd get the games, so yes. I haven't played it yet, though I just found out some RLs have them and I am going to steal (er, borrow) them as soon as I can. :D


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Kai: GIVE ME GAEM NAOW or your life shall be filled with tragedy and woe. I'm not kidding. I can totally do that. Skip Mhals, GAEM IS MINES.

So guys still woefully out of date with everything because of JFA issues, etc. But I HAVE made it my mission in life to own a pink male Lopunny named Gay Lawyer in D/P. Because the voices said it must be so!

Other brilliant and presumably relevant comment successfully forgotten, Captain!


----------



## Cryssie

So I just finished case 3-4 and only just noticed something pretty intriguing as it ended.

Le spoiler: 



Spoiler



Phoenix is sitting in a _hospital bed_, isn't he? o.o *Facepalm.* I need to pay more attention. The reflection in the window caught my eye, and then I noticed the drip and went _whoa_.



Yeah, I'm slow.


----------



## Dannichu

Plot point! Plot point, I say! 

(How he gets there is hilarious. I shouldn't laugh, but I do)


----------



## Butterfree

Hi again. :D

Obligatory reposting of Edgey and Phoenix for those who missed them:











Xikaze also drew them after I made the sprites. The pictures are made of win, particularly Phoenix's stubby wing-objection. :D

So yeah, I'm in the first trial of 3-5. Funcase is fun.


----------



## Dannichu

D'aww, those are so cute. 

And jeez, you're getting through them fast. I always limit myself to one case a day when a new game comes out because I want to make it last as long as possible.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Haha those sprites and Xikaze's pictures are awesome. :D

I don't have any funny Phoenixarts. Or, at least, none that anyone other than Danni would get so not bothering!


----------



## Frosty~

Case 3-5 is the best case in the series. What with the Kurain stuff and the playing as Edgeworth and Larry and Franziska whipping the Canadian judge and Phoenix shouting whoosh and the picture of lil Maya and Franziska and her whip and Franziska.
I like Franziska :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Those sprites are still awesome and I lovelovelove the pictures, the stubby-wing objection is hilarious and Edgey is looking suitably unimpressed and everything is great.

Oh, I loved 3-5 so much. So much fun and so awesome and aaaa~


----------



## goldenquagsire

zomg rejoining

nothing interesting to repost, I'm afraid, unless you lot want to see that comic again. :D


----------



## Dannichu

I also love Franziska. She may be my favourite character, I'm not sure. It's either her, Maya, Pearly or Phoenix.



Kratos Aurion said:


> Haha those sprites and Xikaze's pictures are awesome. :D
> 
> I don't have any funny Phoenixarts. Or, at least, none that anyone other than Danni would get so not bothering!


Pleeeease post Judge!Colette, if only to burn everyone's minds. Please? :3

God, that pic was the best thing ever. 

Random doodles for no good reason~

Wintery Pearly
Ace Wind Wakers (I screwed up Fran and Maya soooo badly)
Uuh, random comic-thing set at the end of 3-2 (nothing too spoilery, though)

...Most of those are old and, uh, kinda bad, but I wanted to contribute something.


----------



## DeadAccount

I'm joining again.

Right, so I'm on 3-1, as I basically spoiled myself for the whole series before playing any of the games so I need to play T&T. I could cry as I ruined it all for myself ;;

2-4 was heart wrenching and introduced one of my favourite ever tracks, Hotline of Fate <3 And the whole way through that case I thought, 'there will never be a main character as selfless and wonderful as Phoenix'. It was simply beautiful!

And when it comes to presenting the final piece of evidence in 3-5, I may not be able to do it as it will be over. 

On a lighter note, Adrian and Franziska are awesome lesbians in love. Apollo is adorable and I love him to pieces, and that's all.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

>>; You asked for it.

sinful picture is a sin


----------



## Frosty~

Dannichu said:


> Ace Wind Wakers (I screwed up Fran and Maya soooo badly)


Naw. Maya looks a little weird, but Fran's adorable :3


----------



## Dannichu

Charteon said:


> I'm joining again.
> 
> Right, so I'm on 3-1, as I basically spoiled myself for the whole series before playing any of the games so I need to play T&T. I could cry as I ruined it all for myself ;;
> 
> 2-4 was heart wrenching and introduced one of my favourite ever tracks, Hotline of Fate <3 And the whole way through that case I thought, 'there will never be a main character as selfless and wonderful as Phoenix'. It was simply beautiful!
> 
> And when it comes to presenting the final piece of evidence in 3-5, I may not be able to do it as it will be over.
> 
> On a lighter note, Adrian and Franziska are awesome lesbians in love. Apollo is adorable and I love him to pieces, and that's all.


D'aww, I know what you mean about Phoenix. The main character is always the boring, Joe average guy to allow the player to relate to whatever the hell's happening, but Phoenix is much more likeable (and a million times funnier) and any other character I remember playing as. 

I'll also second the FranAdrian thing. 

I've managed to avoid spoilers for ever game so far, which I'm really proud of. Sometimes I really wish I could erase memory of the games from my mind so every time I play them it's like the first time and I don't know that _X_ is evil and _Y_ saves you at the end or whatever. 



Kratos Aurion said:


> >>; You asked for it.
> 
> sinful picture is a sin


*cheers*

Oh, it's horrific _and I love it._ 



Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Naw. Maya looks a little weird, but Fran's adorable :3


Thankyee :3


----------



## Autumn

Dannichu said:


> Sometimes I really wish I could erase memory of the games from my mind so every time I play them it's like the first time and I don't know that _X_ is evil and _Y_ saves you at the end or whatever.


Haha YES. :3 Especially considering I picked up a couple spoilers along the way my first time playing through...


----------



## Cryssie

So now I'm in the first investigation phase of case 3-5, specifically having just met "Iris" as Edgeworth in the Detention Center. This is shaping up to be a great case, I can feel it. :D Some random thoughts (all spoiler tagged just in case):



Spoiler



Elise totally has (... had... has!) a Fey family face. My first thought was "oh, hey, it's big-hair lady from _Justice For All_." Then I found the hanging scroll and thought "Misty?" but I'm just going to put my guessing on hold for a while and see what happens now.

Also, EDGEEEEEY. I am grinning from ear to ear even though I knew this was coming one way or another (Butterfree mentioned it on IRC).



And a couple of random comments:

About Godot's identity: Well, I think I see where his name comes from now. Funnily enough, while trying to think who he could possibly be if he was someone we already knew beforehand, I came up with Damon Gant (hey, he has white hair, and... um...) and figured that maybe his name came from his initials. I know that forenames and surnames are the other way around in Japan, so if his English name was closely based on his Japanese one, I suppose he'd be G. D. which could become "Godot" maybe depending on how you deal with initials in Japanese and I was wrong anyway and I'm rambling now so I'll shut up about it.

About hair-flicking (not really tragically spoilery, but hey): That hair-flicking thing Mia does in court. It's just like what that snooty kid does in case 2-1. :D I thought it looked kind of arrogant when he did it, but now Mia, too... :( ... Yeah, that really was trivial and not really worth mentioning, I know.

But I love this series and want to talk about it but don't like talking about it in IRC outside of a private window because I don't want to spoil _anything_ for _aaaaanybody_. D:


----------



## Mhaladie

OHMYGOD, Kratos. I have to say that maybe that sinful picture there is a sin, but it is also one of the most amazing and winsome things I've seen all week, oh man you have so just made my day. 

EEeeeeee~~

Case 3-5 was so amazing, too. Alright is this how you do spoilers? I'm going to check and then edit this if it is.

EDIT: Awesome, I'm so smart. So yes, case 3-5~~ Oh, I loved it. I figured nearly everything out, too, who all the people were and what was going to happen and everything and I felt absolutely BRILLIANT. Anyway it's a really amazing case and I loved it oh-so-much. Finding out about Godot and backstory and playing as Edgey, and everything else... it was just generally wonderful. <3

And that's odd, I really like the hair-flicking thing Mia does in court. Although I've never played JFA so I don't know about that kid, but. I thought it was cool, still, maybe because I do that all the time and was all; "HEY, HEY I do that and it's in Phoenix Wright I'm so cool :D". Even though it's really irritating to people. D:


----------



## Autumn

Cryssie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Elise totally has (... had... has!) a Fey family face. My first thought was "oh, hey, it's big-hair lady from _Justice For All_."


Me too. Elise came up in the game and I was just all "omg she looks like Morgan o.O"

And as for the case: It is (in my opinion) the _best_ case in all of Phoenix Wright. Don't let anybody spoil it for you, no matter what, because it's just too _awesome_ to be spoiled for.

... actually I probably shouldn't be talking since I accidentally spoiled myself part of the case. I went on Wikipedia to check out what they had on the game and accidentally saw part of the last case's plot >.>


----------



## Dannichu

I personally adore the fact that Dahlia's hair-flick is nearly identical to Payne's hair-flick X3


----------



## Kaylene

-rejoin-

I need to get to an EBGames sometime. I finished JFA, so... D: Lack of T&T is bad.


----------



## Mhaladie

Wait, Dahlia does a hair-flick TOO?

Woah I am so confused.


----------



## Dannichu

SPOILERSPOILERSSPOILERS

For, uh, 3-1?

M'kay. Near-bottom of this sprite sheet and the bottom of this one. Be very afraid.


----------



## Keltena

3 pages already. _whoa._

Seriously though, _everyone_ in AJ steals their poses from people. Phoenix has one of Viola's poses, Kristoph took Wellington's little head-shake and Dahlia's smile (and her breakdown)...


----------



## nastypass

Not to mention Apollo has Mia's confident pose:


----------



## Keltena

That too. 8D Nothing will ever disturb me quite as much as Phoenix's Viola pose, though.


----------



## Eclipse

I just _knew_ this club would be one of the first to be ressurected. 
JOINAGE 8D
...


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mhaladie said:


> Yeah I will. WANT.
> ...I really do need to play the other games a lot, I should order them online or something.





Kratos Aurion said:


> Kai: GIVE ME GAEM NAOW or your life shall be filled with tragedy and woe. I'm not kidding. I can totally do that. Skip Mhals, GAEM IS MINES.


...Shit. I got my dad to sell it already. I'm totally screwed by other members.

I'm hoping to get Apollo Justice, I just need the money.


----------



## Cryssie

Eclipse said:


> I just _knew_ this club would be one of the first to be ressurected.


Unless I'm mistaken, there's no "one of" about it; this was the very first. :DDD

Also! It's also nothing of much importance but I had to comment... (3-4 spoilers ahoy!)



Spoiler



Near the end of 3-4, Terry did something - I forget exactly what; did he convulse or something? - that made me think "hey, is he gonna start bleeding from the mouth? :O" So then he does just that, exactly as I imagined, right on cue. Then there was Godot... er, Armando (did I mention that that guy has really grown on me, by the way?)... with his coffee cup. When his hand shook at the end of the case, I was like "cue more bleeding!" and then he did and I was like _hahahahah_ (as courtroom sessions go, that had more than its fair share of the red stuff, huh?). Seriously, though, that guy is some kind of strong. Shattering a ceramic mug with one hand? Whooooa. o_o



Also, when I am up-to-date with this series I am seeking out one of those case makers immediately and making the case that I've been putting together in my head for a while now. :D


----------



## Dannichu

3-4 spoilers-ish


Haha, I remember when Phoenix ran out of the courtroom with the necklace in case 1 I was all "He eats it, doesn't he?". The end of 3-4 is so very, very sad, though. I really liked Terry. And Valerie was a dark haired Elena from FFVII: 
(not the best picture, but it gives you an idea:






/

	
	
		
		
	


	





See?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

:D *joins*

I remember! I thought the exact same, too!


----------



## Adriane

OBJECTION!

I should be on the list ; ;


----------



## DeadAccount

Cryssie said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, there's no "one of" about it; this was the very first. :DDD
> 
> Also! It's also nothing of much importance but I had to comment... (3-4 spoilers ahoy!)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Near the end of 3-4, Terry did something - I forget exactly what; did he convulse or something? - that made me think "hey, is he gonna start bleeding from the mouth? :O" So then he does just that, exactly as I imagined, right on cue. Then there was Godot... er, Armando (did I mention that that guy has really grown on me, by the way?)... with his coffee cup. When his hand shook at the end of the case, I was like "cue more bleeding!" and then he did and I was like _hahahahah_ (as courtroom sessions go, that had more than its fair share of the red stuff, huh?). Seriously, though, that guy is some kind of strong. Shattering a ceramic mug with one hand? Whooooa. o_o
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when I am up-to-date with this series I am seeking out one of those case makers immediately and making the case that I've been putting together in my head for a while now. :D


Go to Court-Records forums and search for PW_Lib. It's a casemaker that uses its own script a and is F A B U L O U S

Also, I'm upset about Valerie because she is terribly pretty ;;


----------



## Butterfree

I have just managed to come to the conclusion that Phoenix Wright masturbates to the thought of Sister Bikini in a bikini.

This is how, if you can bear the "can't unsee it" factor:

If you go to the Heavenly Hall as Phoenix in case 3-5 and examine the little flags, Phoenix says this:

"That stuff is really ruining the beautiful atmosphere around here. It's so inappropriate. Like Sister Bikini in a bikini! *shudder* ...I've gotta think of the kittens..."

So my mind immediately went, "Every time you masturbate, God kills a kitten. Please, think of the kittens!"

Now, isn't it a bit weird that he says he's got to think of THE kittens and not just of kittens in general? These are some specific kittens, and what other kittens could they be???

Clearly Phoenix was trying to suppress his kink for overweight nuns! :o

...I think I must be on crack.


----------



## Dannichu

^ Oh, my aching ribs. You need to request that on the next PW Kinkmeme because that would be hilarious. And, strangely, far from the weirdest thing on there. O.o


----------



## Adriane

Butterfree said:
			
		

> words


I noticed that, too, and spent many a minute trying to make heads or tails of the logic. I'm guessing it was just the usual translation mess :P


----------



## opaltiger

> Elise totally has (... had... has!) a Fey family face. My first thought was "oh, hey, it's big-hair lady from Justice For All." Then I found the hanging scroll and thought "Misty?" but I'm just going to put my guessing on hold for a while and see what happens now.


Those were my exact thoughts, too, when I first saw her.

Anyway, finished T&T today so that's all four games beaten (in the order 2-1-4-3 because hell if I am going to play something in the correct order >:(). It was... one of those cases where I knew approximately 50% of what was going on and everything else was winging it. Still, awesome (I was so sad when Phoenix showed up :( I wanted to shout "GO BACK TO HOSPITAL I WANT EDGEWORTH BACK DAMMIT")

anyway, Godot grew on me throughout the game (his Objection is awesome; so is Edgeworth's "Take That!", incidentally) and I think he comes third as far as prosecutors go.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

opaltiger said:


> (I was so sad when Phoenix showed up :( I wanted to shout "GO BACK TO HOSPITAL I WANT EDGEWORTH BACK DAMMIT")


:D Same here. I was ranting to my sister about how Phoenix came back and gave the Judge his cold. And I was ranting about how absolutely _gay_ those two are -- come on, Edgey took the fastest private jet back to LA all the way from Europe after he heard about what happened. Gay much? 

Butterfree, you killed my brains. I AM FOREVER SCARRED.


----------



## Cryssie

AHHHHH this is such a riveting case. ;;

Currently about to go into the courtroom after a second (extremely enlightening) investigation phase. Thoughts!

So she IS Dahlia's twin. I considered that, but it seemed too far-fetched before. Now, though, I guess it makes perfect sense and explains the oddities regarding the lack of Psycholocks (shush, I will call them Psycholocks if I want to >:|).

Speaking of Psycholocks! I am still confused as to exactly what the hell is going on with these ACTUAL locks. I considered for one crazy moment that we should bring in the huge magatama from the main hall for the job, heheh.

I figured during Larry's testimony that the sketch was upside down. I didn't know why at first. I knew he was easily dumb enough to present his sketch upside down, but such an error would quickly be noticed even by him. Talking to him later, though, and seeing the illustration again, it all became headdesk-inducingly clear.

So someone fell from the bridge on fire, and this is where I hit a problem. The only one unaccounted for now as far as I know is Maya, which doesn't bode well.

But Pearl says she's been trying to channel Dahlia constantly since the night of the murder, and that it would only be impossible if the spirit in question was already being channeled. So we need someone capable of channeling, who may feasibly have been doing just that constantly since that night while out of sight somewhere. Pearl's the one finding the line engaged, Misty is also dead, and Morgan (can she even channel?) already asked Pearl to do it for her, so who's keeping that spirit busy? Doesn't sound possible to me if Maya's croaked (you've gotta wonder why Pearl doesn't attempt to channel Maya to find out whether or not she's fine, huh?).

So... my current best guess is that she was (for some reason) channeling Dahlia, and did fall from the bridge in flames while possessed (man, that sounds awesome when I put it like that). But Dahlia has already proved that she is capable of surviving that exact same fall, and since a possessed medium's body changes to become that of the channeled spirit... it works out. Like I said, this is currently my best guess.

But I haven't yet considered the placement of the crystal sphere and other such evidence since these startling new revelations, and while he continues to rack up awesome points and climb the leaderboard of awesome, one Mr. Godot remains an enigma to me yet, so yeah.

For now... I need sleep. ;; [/excuse]

Also, Butterfree, have mercy! D: I have mental scars to match the ones I gave you with Red Edgey now. Call it even, please. D:< (Translation: AHAHAH that'sdisturbingbut AHAHAHAHAHAH. :D)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

So. Butterfree. I think I'm going to stop whining about being unable to find JFA and just go straight to T&T. Purely because of the amount of awesome in what you just said.

(no I don't know why I don't just get JFA off eBay or something okay? T.T)


----------



## Cryssie

Kratos Aurion said:


> So. Butterfree. I think I'm going to stop whining about being unable to find JFA and just go straight to T&T. Purely because of the amount of awesome in what you just said.
> 
> (no I don't know why I don't just get JFA off eBay or something okay? T.T)


Nonono, don't ruin it for yourself! D:

I'm always very careful to check out series in order anyway, but these games are so wonderful and well-written that it would be criminal to play them out of the intended sequence. >:(


----------



## Kratos Aurion

But I hear that it's not as absolutely terrible to play T&T before JFA because it's not as closely related or... something.

Not _really,_ Cryssie dear. Although I probably should just go ahead and buy it because I bet you anything as soon as I finally get JFA T&T will magically disappear from store shelves.


----------



## Dannichu

The final case of T&T spoils one of the cases in JFA a little. They do a very good job of not spoiling each other, but the case in question is particularly awesome.
But you're right about T&T becoming unavailable as soon as you get JFA. Life's like that X3

3-5-ish spoilers~



			
				Cryssie said:
			
		

> But Pearl says she's been trying to channel Dahlia constantly since the night of the murder, and that it would only be impossible if the spirit in question was already being channeled. So we need someone capable of channeling, who may feasibly have been doing just that constantly since that night while out of sight somewhere. Pearl's the one finding the line engaged, Misty is also dead, and Morgan (can she even channel?) already asked Pearl to do it for her, so who's keeping that spirit busy? Doesn't sound possible to me if Maya's croaked (you've gotta wonder why Pearl doesn't attempt to channel Maya to find out whether or not she's fine, huh?).





Spoiler



Haha, I remember that bit, except I was convinced that Dahlia wasn't really dead. I'm not quite sure how I came to that conclusion, but I was very dissappointed when I found out that she actually _had_ been executed.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Oh AND you guys post more spoilers discussion about T&T than you do JFA so I am missing more of the conversation than I would if it were JFA. :/


----------



## Mhaladie

Yeah I played T&T first because I'm awful and it was the only one I could find and I had to play one of the games so y'know, what can you do. I don't think I was spoiled too horribly for any of the other games, maybe a little bit but it's not too big a deal, at least for me. I'd just go ahead and play T&T if I were you, but you could just get JFA off some place on the internet, it isn't too difficult... then again, I still have to get the other games from the internet so I'm kind of a hypocrite but anyway.

Although I did get spoiled for some stuff not because of T&T but because I was reading fanfics, bad Mhals.


----------



## Cryssie

I AM SO CLOSE. Right near the end of 3-5! But irony will seize every opportunity it gets to strike. ;;

So regarding Godot's mask, he just said something like "or maybe the batteries ran out." Guess what? MY DS BATTERY CHOSE THAT MOMENT TO DIE ON ME. He... he killed my battery to stop me succeeding in my case against him. ;___;

While I'm here, though, I've gotta say... this truly is a magnificent, epic case. If I was wearing a hat, I would take it off to whoever devised this amazing story with more twists than a bag of fusilli.

...Okay, I  can't resist. More spoilery 3-5 thoughts!



Spoiler



It looks like I was totally wrong except for the Maya-channeling-Dahlia thing, whee. I suppose swinging in an arc would look more like flight than falling for that sketch thing, but that it would swing up to land perfectly on the ledge seems unlikely (much like the cloak thing in... 2-3?), and anyway I still say that the figure is _on fire_. >:(

Also, Godot being the poisoned detective! I never even considered that. I am in shame. D: Still, he's totally awesome (anyone who's been on the brink of death and is totally cool about it instantly gets bonus awesome points - it's one of my rules), even if he's being quite annoyingly stubborn right now.

And Dahlia in the courtroom! I half-suspected that it could be her and not Iris as she began to testify, but I'm not sure I _really_ believed it (I fleetingly consider the weirdest things sometimes). But yes! EVIL SPIRIT DAHLIA. Man, she's evil. Awesome and evil. Speaking of her, I was totally head-desking at everyone's slowness to ask the obvious question of who was channeling her in court, because I would have thought that Phoenix would realise immediately and leap joyfully at the idea.

Question of the moment: if Godot wants to protect Maya, why is he attempting to shed the blame being directed on him when the one who currently stands to take the fall otherwise is Maya?



But yes, such a masterfully-written case. ;; My fan case, if I can even pull it off, will only be about the same length and complexity as 1-2, if that... D:

I've also been meaning to ask... has anyone here tried making their own case yet? :D


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Mhaladie said:


> but you could just get JFA off some place on the internet, it isn't too difficult...


It's not difficult in _theory_, but obviously there must be _something_ challenging about it if I haven't done it yet.

Might try making a case sometime, dunno. Sounds interesting, but I honestly don't need any more time-consuming projects right now D:


----------



## opaltiger

> Also, Godot being the poisoned detective! I never even considered that. I am in shame.


How could you MISS it? Diego's hair is identical only brown and Mia keeps calling him a coffee addict!


----------



## Cryssie

opaltiger said:


> How could you MISS it? Diego's hair is identical only brown and Mia keeps calling him a coffee addict!


>:( Well, I figured that it was some of Dahlia's poison in his coffee, but if we were ever shown a glimpse of the poisoned detective it totally slipped my mind what he looked like and I SOMEHOW failed to make the connection! *HEADDESK.*

I already said that I am in shame! _Leave me alone_. ;;


----------



## opaltiger

wait wait did you not play 3-4 o.o


----------



## Cryssie

Of course I played 3-4. ;;

*Nrrgh*. On reflection, it seems so painfully obvious that I am hideously embarrassed not to have realised. Shame and disgrace. _This is not good enough on my part, damn it._

(This sort of intellectual failure really... _really_... gets to me.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*pats back* It's ok, Cryssie. 

@Phoenix: I bought mine on the internet... Please don't kill me...

Now, for something completely different: Phoenix Wright Cameos! 






LUCKY STAR!

There's Psyche-Locks somewhere in here. *is too lazy to look for it*


----------



## Frosty~

Cryssie said:


> But yes, such a masterfully-written case. ;; My fan case, if I can even pull it off, will only be about the same length and complexity as 1-2, if that... D:
> 
> I've also been meaning to ask... has anyone here tried making their own case yet? :D


Head over to the fan-games section ;)


----------



## Autumn

I finished Apollo Justice last night.

And then I went around with a face remniscient of ":O" except on a much larger scale for the rest of the evening.

_There are no words._


----------



## Butterfree

Okay, I finished 3-5, and 



Spoiler



HOLY FREAKING WOW I'M SORRY EDGEY BUT I THINK I LOVE GODOT MORE THAN YOU NOW. <3

Me being my sick and twisted self, this is mostly for two reasons:

1. Godot, unlike Edgeworth, actually _is_ a murderer. You have no idea how disappointed I was in 1-4 to find Edgey didn't actually do it. D:
2. Godot got _stabbed in the eye, covered it up with a mask and acted cool for more than twenty-four hours_. OH GOD I NEED TO WRITE FANFICTION ABOUT IT NOW.

As for the actual case, I actually figured everything out. Well, actually, I didn't get the drawing being upside-down, but everything after that I saw before it happened. Including Godot being the murderer. I quit playing last night before the final chapter of the case, when pretty much all we knew was that the real murderer was somebody who hadn't been there the next morning, and I spent about fifteen minutes thinking "What how the hell could _Pearl_ be the murderer?" before it suddenly dawned on me that it was him. :3 And then I spent the rest of the evening fangirling about the case to Shadey (I hadn't thought it was that great until exactly that point) and was dreaming about it all night. Fun.





opaltiger said:


> How could you MISS it? Diego's hair is identical only brown and Mia keeps calling him a coffee addict!





Spoiler



I don't think you're quite getting it. Of course it's obvious that Godot is Diego; it's not as obvious that it was actually Diego who was poisoned. Whatever they said to identify the poisoned lawyer in case 3-1 I had long forgotten by the time 3-4 came along, at least, and 3-4 happens _before_ the poisoning.



But I have to go now, so I'll fangirl more later. D:


----------



## Cryssie

Butterfree said:
			
		

> I don't think you're quite getting it. Of course it's obvious that Godot is Diego; it's not as obvious that it was actually Diego who was poisoned. Whatever they said to identify the poisoned lawyer in case 3-1 I had long forgotten by the time 3-4 came along, at least, and 3-4 happens before the poisoning.


Funnily enough, I decided to sneak online using this laptop for the express purpose of clarifying just that, because it suddenly struck me what opal seemed to be thinking here.

opal, did you really think I was quite _that_ stupid? ;;

You know what, I'm going to go and finish off 3-5 right now, because while editing Butterfree's post to fix the broken spoiler tag at the end there I managed to catch a glimpse of "HOLY FREAKING WOW" and suddenly want to know what it is that I'm still missing out on. :(


----------



## Autumn

Isn't 3-5 just plain _awesome?_ :D I stayed up til three in the morning finishing that (and usually I only stay up til around midnight). It is _terrific._


----------



## Cryssie

Okay, finished. _What a case_.

So Godot is thoroughly awesome. For Butterfree's reasons, plus that he also bled from the eyes in court (dramatically-used, stylised bleeding... gets me every time). :DDD Not sure that he knocks Edgeworth off his place at the top of my leaderboard of awesome, but I think he might currently be duking it out with Franziska for second place. I need to do a sort of group shot of those three sometime.

:/ It does thoroughly bug me to hear that _some people_ actually figured out the case ahead of time (yeah, you know what I'm like; even I think this stupid intense pride that I have is ridiculous), but that's how the cookie crumbles, I guess.

I'll be starting on Apollo Justice tomorrow, then... *Cracks a whip a couple of times, does a Franziska in-your-face finger point, and declares that she will not be fooled like a foolish fool in this next battle of wits.* >:(


----------



## Mhaladie

Ok, so about 3-5... After finishing it a while back, it actually wasn't Godot that my liking-for had increased the most (oh god that sentence sucked), but Dahlia. I don't know, but I pretty much hated her through all the cases up until the point in 3-5 where Mia is all telling her how much of a failure she is and how everything she ever tries to do will fail. Hearing that, I immediately felt sorry for her and developed a fascination with her character and I was thinking about why she ended up the way she is, and thinking about it I came to the conclusion that she's a lot like Franziska, just... different due to different situations.

Anyway, that case really did change my opinions of a lot of characters. I'd never really met Edgey before that case, so I discovered that he was awesome, and I liked Godot a lot more, and Dahlia and also Maya, because... I don't know, you see more of her in that case, and she's a bit... more subtle in some ways than you'd think? I don't know.

Man, I love that case so much, I was almost in tears at the end because I'm pathetic like that. :D


----------



## Autumn

Hey, a question: Anybody know when the next two Ace Attorney games are supposed to be released (either in whatever-country-they're-released-first-in-outside-of-Japan or in Japan)? I plan to get the games the day they come out (in the U.S., anyway) because I have a habit of getting things from fandoms I like the day they come out. xD


----------



## Butterfree

I'm back for more fangirling about Godot! (Thanks for fixing my spoiler tag, Crystylla; I'm sorry I managed to mess it up but I was in a hurry to catch a bus.)

Okay, so. WHY DID GODOT NOT GET ANY RESOLUTION ARGH? ;_; The last time we saw him was in court! For the entire post-court scene I was WAITING for him to appear and Mia!Pearl to at least give him a hug or something. ;_; HE NEEDED A HUG DAMNIT. FROM HIS KITTEN WITH THE HUGE BOOBS. But he didn't get one. And we didn't even see him in the credits! Am I to understand they just sentenced him to death for murder and locked him up somewhere and he was never seen again? D: I mean, I don't expect he's in Apollo Justice or anything. Must find fanfiction!

...ohgod stop giving me the urge to write about Godot's execution because that would be way too morbid and sad and SHOULD NOT HAPPEN BECAUSE HE IS TOO AWESOME AND HIS SMILE IS TOO SEXY TO DIE. He needs to be immortal or turn into a god or something. D: And now I want to write about Mia!Maya visiting him on death row. And I also want to write about him sitting somewhere all alone in the cold hiding with only a little coffee to keep him warm and the moment he stabs Dahlia!Misty and him carrying Maya and I just want to write his life story in general okay? But I'll never have the time to do that and it would be kind of redundant but I want to do it anyway because I LOVE HIM DAMN IT.



			
				Crystylla said:
			
		

> Not sure that he knocks Edgeworth off his place at the top of my leaderboard of awesome, but I think he might currently be duking it out with Franziska for second place.


D: I still don't really think I see what's so great about Franziska. All she seems to do is whip people and call them fools. I'd probably love her if they expanded upon her character a bit more because she has so much potential, but... Maybe I just need to read some fanfiction.

Speaking of Franziska, 



Spoiler



I could never see Franziska/Adrian as a pairing until the credits now where Adrian randomly announced that _Franziska had been giving her whipping lessons_. Zomg bondage lesbians! :o


----------



## Autumn

^ xDDDDDDDDDD 

I'm sorry, I just somehow managed to find that funny. I'm weird like that.

And no, (spoiler? I really don't know if it is) Godot doesn't appear in Apollo Justice.


----------



## Mhaladie

Butterfree said:


> D: I still don't really think I see what's so great about Franziska. All she seems to do is whip people and call them fools. I'd probably love her if they expanded upon her character a bit more because she has so much potential, but... Maybe I just need to read some fanfiction.


There's some really good Franziska fanfiction I've found. I read one that I liked a lot (although I spoiled myself for parts of JFA.. DX) and it made me like her character a lot more. It's called The Realization of Perfection and, um, yes, I quite liked it. Check it out if you have time/feel like it?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

so guys I finally got off my ass and ordered JFA today!!! (and Twilight Princess for GC but that is irrelevant.) WHAT NOW MHALS WHAT NOW

I'll probably get T&T from the mall tomorrow, too.

:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Frosty~

Leafpool said:


> Hey, a question: Anybody know when the next two Ace Attorney games are supposed to be released (either in whatever-country-they're-released-first-in-outside-of-Japan or in Japan)? I plan to get the games the day they come out (in the U.S., anyway) because I have a habit of getting things from fandoms I like the day they come out. xD


You mean GS5 and Perfect Prosecutor? Both are still in early stages of development.


----------



## Cryssie

Butterfree said:


> And we didn't even see him in the credits! Am I to understand they just sentenced him to death for murder and locked him up somewhere and he was never seen again? D:


Well, I didn't really want to believe that myself, but you know those two group drawings at the end that look like they're drawn on note paper? I'm pretty sure that while the bottom one had a bunch of characters who all survived looking happy, the top one had two characters we know to be dead... and Godot. :( So I guess he's gone. Still, the fact that he knew the penalty awaiting him and yet gave in when found out without really freaking out at all is awesome, too.



> ...ohgod stop giving me the urge to write about Godot's execution because that would be way too morbid and sad and SHOULD NOT HAPPEN BECAUSE HE IS TOO AWESOME AND HIS SMILE IS TOO SEXY TO DIE.


I'd read it. :D I mean, of course it's so heart-wrenching that he dies, but I'm morbid like that so that's exactly why I would find it so irresistible to read. D:



> D: I still don't really think I see what's so great about Franziska. All she seems to do is whip people and call them fools. I'd probably love her if they expanded upon her character a bit more because she has so much potential, but... Maybe I just need to read some fanfiction.


Yeah, she doesn't let a whole lot slip, but I think that what strengthened my liking was (2-4 spoilers) the way she cracked at the end of JFA. That's the one time so far we've seen that tough façade falter and caught a glimpse of why she is how she is. Her circumstances seem almost tragic to me. Poor girl. I wonder about things like the whip-carrying thing. I think she learnt to use it and began taking it everywhere with her because it was sort of a symbol of control and dominance where, really, she knew she had very little actual control; her path was already decided for her. Little things like that.

So. I actually couldn't wait last night and began playing Apollo Justice anyway. Finished 4-1. Thoughts!



Spoiler



Firstly, Phoeniiiix. D: What _happened_ to you, dude? I'd heard just a little about him not being a lawyer any more already, and I recognised him immediately, but I wasn't ready for _this_. He looks so much older and he's barely recognisable as the Phoenix we knew in terms of his manner. And he's a stubble-chinned poker player taking on challengers in the shady lower room of a Russian restaurant; I never saw that coming. It's part awesome, part vaguely scary. But also, this "incident" happened seven years ago and he's 33 now? That would make him about 26 when it happened; can't be too long after the events of T&T. What _happennnneddd_? ;;

And he has a _daughter_? o_o I'm... just going to wait to hear more about this one.

Kristoph is kinda cool in a sinister, dangerously-clever-and-calm sort of way. I'm guessing (and hoping) that he shows up some more.

Question of the moment: didn't Phoenix say he went up the stairs to phone the police after Olga was hit... ? Why did the recorded conversation mention that Shadi was dead if that was the case? Am I mistaken?

Slightly more trivial question of the moment: Aren't these games set a few years into the future? So why are most of the crime scene photos still black and white? o_o


----------



## Autumn

Cryssie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, Phoeniiiix. D: What _happened_ to you, dude? I'd heard just a little about him not being a lawyer any more already, and I recognised him immediately, but I wasn't ready for _this_. He looks so much older and he's barely recognisable as the Phoenix we knew in terms of his manner. And he's a stubble-chinned poker player taking on challengers in the shady lower room of a Russian restaurant; I never saw that coming. It's part awesome, part vaguely scary. But also, this "incident" happened seven years ago and he's 33 now? That would make him about 26 when it happened; can't be too long after the events of T&T. What _happennnneddd_? ;;


I nearly cried when I saw that had happened. ;~; It's just not faaaaaaair...



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> And he has a _daughter_? o_o I'm... just going to wait to hear more about this one.


I accidentally spoiled myself for this, and (spoiler for either 4-2 or 4-3, I forget which) it turns out that Trucy's actually adopted.



> Kristoph is kinda cool in a sinister, dangerously-clever-and-calm sort of way. I'm guessing (and hoping) that he shows up some more.


(spoiler 4-4) You're right.



> Question of the moment: didn't Phoenix say he went up the stairs to phone the police after Olga was hit... ? Why did the recorded conversation mention that Shadi was dead if that was the case? Am I mistaken?


I... dunno. I didn't even think of that. *doesn't quite remember what happened though*



> Slightly more trivial question of the moment: Aren't these games set a few years into the future? So why are most of the crime scene photos still black and white? o_o


(probably isn't a spoiler but Cryssie put hers in spoiler tags xD) Yeha, they're set in the future. I did some calculating a while back, and figured out that the first game is set in 2016 and the fourth in 2025.


----------



## Butterfree

Cryssie said:
			
		

> I'd read it. :D I mean, of course it's so heart-wrenching that he dies, but I'm morbid like that so that's exactly why I would find it so irresistible to read. D:





Spoiler



Stop encouraging me, damn it. ;_;

And I just realized I've yet to rant about the apparent fact that they execute people by hanging over there. WTF IF YOU AUTOMATICALLY RULE PEOPLE GUILTY AFTER THREE DAYS IF SOMEBODY ELSE ISN'T PROVEN TO HAVE DONE IT THE LEAST YOU CAN DO IS TRY TO BE HUMANE AND USE AN EXECUTION METHOD THAT DOES NOT POTENTIALLY INVOLVE SLOW STRANGULATION AND WHAT THE HELL IT'S THE MOST COMMON METHOD OF EXECUTION IN JAPAN AND I NEED TO KILL THE JAPANESE NOW.

...argh, you know, most of the time while playing this game I try to pretend capital punishment doesn't exist but now I'm finding it difficult to like prosecutors at the same time as I know that they're getting people sentenced to death. <_<

...Godot deserves better than freaking hanging of all things.


----------



## Mhaladie

Kratos Aurion said:


> so guys I finally got off my ass and ordered JFA today!!! (and Twilight Princess for GC but that is irrelevant). WHAT NOW MHALS WHAT NOW
> 
> I'll probably get T&T from the mall tomorrow, too.
> 
> :D:D:D:D:D


WELL UH. Yeah I still need to order it, I don't really know what's so hard about ordering a game off the internet but I swear I'm going to do it today! 

Because man I want that game/the other Ace Attorney games so much and I don't know why it's taking me so long to order themmm~ 
D:


----------



## Dannichu

I... still don't like Godot. I can kinda understand why people like him, but he appears near the end of my list of favourite PW main characters. 

3-5 END! Spoilers

Firstly, he's... kinda crap, really. They set him up to be an amazing demon prosecutor and he doesn't win a single case. Ever. I mean, we always beat the others, but at least we know they were excellent and experienced and had many victories before Phoenix (except Winston, but you love him because he's so crap). 
Secondly, and this is just be being a rabid feminist, but he seriously pissed me off with his whole "I wasn't there to protect Mia and YOU weren't there to protect Mia and wraaaargh" spiel. Mia was a strong, independent woman who didn't need anyone protecting and looking after her. Despite her obvious fanservice, I adored Mia because she was a good, respected professional and mentor, and having Godot going all chauvinist about it just pissed me off. 
The way he treated Fran annoyed me. Again, I'm probably overreacting, but his "wild mare" thing was intended to be condescending, but he'd never said anything that derogatory towards other male characters like Edgey or even Gumshoe. Fran's reaction to it annoyed me, too. Grr, character weakening. 

I seem to remember other things irritating me, too, but I can't remember them because it's been a while since I've played the case. I should go do that later.


2-4 Spoilers



Butterfree said:


> D: I still don't really think I see what's so great about Franziska. All she seems to do is whip people and call them fools. I'd probably love her if they expanded upon her character a bit more because she has so much potential, but... Maybe I just need to read some fanfiction.


Fran, on the other hand, I adore. Yes, she's angry and whips people and during most of JFA, she's not much more than that, but if you consider that she's been raised form birth by a terror like Manfred and is even further along the path of perfection and self-destruction than Edgey was when we first met him.

She's there, not get revenge on Phoenix because he’s responsible for her father’s death, but as a matter of personal pride -  to prove herself against Phoenix; she hopes that she can prove herself to Phoenix, her "fallen little brother" and the memory of her father and after facing defeat at Phoenix's hands, and especially during the Engarde trial, she realizes that the guilty verdict might not be as important as simply winning - which is obvious, but it's what she's been taught since birth. 

While Fran isn't what I'd have liked or expected her to be in T&T, the finale of JFA is probably my favourite scene in any game just because of the changes that happen in her; it's not easy for her, but she's realizing that what she's been doing her whole life isn't right, and she needs to rely on her little brother for his help and guidance and deal with the shame that this knowledge was given to her by a mere defence attorney. 

And that is why I think she's brilliant. No, she doesn't bleed from the eyes, but I think her story, relationships with the other characters and revelations make her much more likable than Godot. 

For those who don't want spoilers or found it tl;dr - I love Fran and like Godot a little less :D


----------



## Cryssie

Starting 4-2 now.

So Trucy's 15 according to the court record (well, I didn't think that she looked or acted like a 7-year-old). If she really was Phoenix's daughter, she would have to have been born when he was 18 or so. o.o I think there's more to it than "she's my daughter." Is she gonna be my sidekick? :O

Also, I forgot to say this earlier... Apollo is no Phoenix, but he is quite endearing, isn't he? :)

*Goes to carry on with 4-2.*

EDIT (AGAIN, BECAUSE THE FORUMS SEE FIT TO LOG ME OUT WHILE I'M TYPING A LONG REPLY D:<):

Hahah, okay, so Klavier just turned up in court, hit the music and gave us all an air guitar solo. :O Stylish guy.

... Yeah, I put the DS down immediately and came here just to comment on that. Although while I'm here...



Spoiler



_Panties_. I believe the word is "whut." o_o Sounds to me like something that creepy clinic bloke would do (speaking of him, looks like his *squidgey-squidgey* animation is back and disturbing as ever).

Also, Ema! :D It's good to see a familiar face, especially one that hasn't gone and changed so much. Although why are all the familiar faces being so uncooperative? D:

Anyhow, case is weird. I mean, a noodle stand? I kinda got the vague impression from the intro that it was the guy pulling the stand who shot the guy who wasn't, but I may be mistaken. My attention wanders. If it was, though, I guess the killer placed the body in there. But this noodle stand business is still quite mystifying right now. o.o



You know, if you'd told me the kind of mad revelations this game would feature beforehand, I would probably have had a little difficulty believing you. o.o

... Oooh, sudden thought.

I wonder if Edgey and/or Franziska put in an appearance? :D I hope they do. Especially Edgey. (Don't tell me, I want it to be a nice surprise on the offchance that they do.) I wonder what Edgey is up to these days, anyway. Probably quit prosecuting, taken up gospel singing, and developed a ballet dancing alter ego if the weirdness of the game so far is anything to go by.

Actually... that mental image just then... I don't know whether to laugh or cry.  o_o;


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:
			
		

> Firstly, he's... kinda crap, really. They set him up to be an amazing demon prosecutor and he doesn't win a single case. Ever. I mean, we always beat the others, but at least we know they were excellent and experienced and had many victories before Phoenix (except Winston, but you love him because he's so crap).





Spoiler



I can't help thinking that's... a bit unfair. o_O I mean, obviously he has never won a case _as a prosecutor_ because he's a defense attorney who only prosecutes these three cases in order to try to beat the by-definition-unbeatable Phoenix Wright. We know he has plenty of prior courtroom experience from the side of the defense (Mia refers to him at the beginning of 3-4 as "the finest" attorney from Grossberg Law Offices), and it's not as if he's a pushover when playing against him, so that seems like a really... odd reason to dislike him. o.O





			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> Secondly, and this is just be being a rabid feminist, but he seriously pissed me off with his whole "I wasn't there to protect Mia and YOU weren't there to protect Mia and wraaaargh" spiel. Mia was a strong, independent woman who didn't need anyone protecting and looking after her. Despite her obvious fanservice, I adored Mia because she was a good, respected professional and mentor, and having Godot going all chauvinist about it just pissed me off.





Spoiler



I can't really see the whole "You failed to protect her" as being "She can't take care of herself and needs somebody to protect her", per se. To think about a living person "She needs somebody to protect her" is condescending - to think about a dead loved one "Her death might have been prevented if this or that person had been there to help" is just trying to find someone to blame, which is what I got the impression Godot was doing. When Godot awoke from his coma and found out about the two cases (3-1 and 1-2) he basically decided, "Mia wouldn't be dead if Phoenix had been there at the time, and I wouldn't be blind and white-haired if Phoenix hadn't hidden the necklace for Dahlia; thus, it's all Phoenix's fault." Which, naturally, is a gravely faulty deduction, but seeing as Dahlia had already been taken care of, he just needed somebody else to take all his griefs out on. That and a lot of coffee.

But yes, he does have some mildly chauvinistic tendencies, and at some points he really needs a good slap. I just can't buy it reaching quite the degree of ridiculousness to honestly believe that Mia, in life, couldn't take care of herself (and if it did, I highly doubt Mia would have wanted anything to do with him).

I also agree that at the time of the conversation with Franziska, he seems especially hateful, condescending and unreasonable (even coming to the insane conclusion that Phoenix was also somehow responsible for _Maya_'s supposed death, which makes no sense whatsoever no matter how you look at it and is obviously just Godot transferring his own feelings of guilt about it onto Phoenix and taking it out on him). Of course, at that time he has been hiding in a cold temple with no or limited coffee while bleeding out of his eye for thirty-six hours or so during which he also murdered an innocent woman he had been cooperating with, and now he has just found himself having seemingly failed to protect Maya anyway, which would make all of this be for nothing. It's a wonder the guy didn't have a nervous breakdown by that point. (Why, yes, I love thinking about just how much he's suffering. :D)

Well, in general, my liking for fictional characters tends to have very little to do with how much I'd like that character as a person in real life (hence why my favorite characters ever to write are Shadowdart the batshit insane hypocritical moral preacher, Dave the general jerk who constantly blames others for his own mistakes and Mia the irredeemable sociopath half-Scyther). I'd probably also find Godot very irritating if he existed, but since he doesn't I will just ignore it and fangirl over all that delightful suffering and pain and stress and anger and flawedness. :D

Yeah, I'll stop rambling to justify my Godot-love now.



So. I'm close to the end of the first case of Apollo Justice.

Somehow it weirds me out that Hobo!Phoenix's voice is as high-pitched as normal!Phoenix's, so his Objection sounds strange to me every time I hear it. Phoenix sure has changed a lot, hasn't he? Although while he was completely unrecognizable at first, I began to know him when he started getting all lawyery again and basically took over the trial. :D

A lot of Apollo's poses bug me at the moment, but somehow I really like the staring-at-paper one (maybe it's just because I thought Phoenix's looked weird).

It annoyed me a bit how stupid Apollo seems to be (quite a lot stupider than Phoenix was in The First Turnabout as far as I can remember, in any case).

...Kristoph has AMAZING POWERS OF LEVITATION. :o

...aaaand trial over. :D Not bad. But I mostly just want to find out more about how Phoenix lost his attorney's badge, which knowing the series will probably come out in the last case in some extremely epic way. There are four cases in Apollo Justice, right?

EDIT: ...Phoenix forging evidence? Whut? And Apollo punched him, ahaha. :D Awesome.

Wow, that was a long post.

EDIT2: 





			
				Cryssie said:
			
		

> Question of the moment: didn't Phoenix say he went up the stairs to phone the police after Olga was hit... ? Why did the recorded conversation mention that Shadi was dead if that was the case? Am I mistaken?


He called the police after Olga was hit. Then he returned to the crime scene and found Shadi dead; that's when he went upstairs again to phone Gavin.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

A long post that poor saps like me can't read D:

No one talks about the first game anymore D:

SO GUYS HOW ABOUT THAT DAMON GANT HUH?


----------



## Dannichu

Gant is a scary, scary man. I don't like him. Okay, he's a cool character, though.

That said, I love everyone in 1-5; Lana, Ema, Angel (and her mood-swinging hair! :D), Marshall and everyone was just so great. I'd love so much for Angel or Marshall to come back.

Yup, AJ's only 4 cases long, but they're all loooong. 
I like Apollo's "I look at paper" pose. It looks really... birdlike to me. For some reason.


----------



## Lupine Volt

...How have I not joined this club? *Joineth* 

To basically make this an introduction post, I own all the games, and my favorite character is Maya, although Trucy and Ema tie for second place....wow, that was short.


----------



## Butterfree

I like Gant's theme music. Somehow it was one of my favorite things about 1-5. I also liked Ema and Lana, although Angel and Jake Marshall somehow both got on my nerves.

...speaking of Jake Marshall, I don't believe I've told you yet that I dreamt the other day that I was Phoenix Wright and had to prove Jake Marshall's innocence by proving that he was in fact a prosecutor. Which I did by showing that he lived on a little island made of Pokémon tiles and played the electric guitar. No, I have no idea either.

And YES, Apollo's looking-at-paper pose is birdlike. I think it's his stare, somehow. It makes him look like a pigeon.

EDIT: What the hell, I think I'm getting addicted to the kink meme. o_O I feel very out-of-character.


----------



## Lupine Volt

...That dream sounds almost as insane as some of my own. Including the time the Entire cast replaced the main characters of Tales of Symphonia. Lloyd was Phoenix, Colette-Maya, Genis-Trucy(o_o) Raine-Mia, Sheena-Franziska, Kratos-Godot, Zelos-Edgeworth(O_O) Presea-Pearl-and Regal-Gumshoe...I never played those games again at the same time. 

Also, the first game was awesome. I remember all the laughs...the tears...the accusations against Grossbergs sexuality...ah, memories.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Animorph said:


> Zelos-Edgeworth(O_O)


:D?

I looove Jake. He's just so... so wonderfully out of place. Which I guess makes him not particularly out of place at all, given that this is Phoenix Wright.

He also named his cactus and Billy and Charley should totally hook up. :D


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh, the kink meme. I was addicted a little while back but then I stopped. I should go look at it again. 8D 

I think I had a Phoenix Wright-related dream a few days ago, but I can't remember anything about it besides that Edgeworth was in it and he was very not-himself. 
...I wonder if that was the same day I drew the Edgeworth as Angel picture.

But anyway there is something more exciting, I ordered JFA and AJ today, although I still can't seem to get the first game because Ebay is the only place that I can find it, and Ebay hates me and will not work for me. But still, getting those other two will be good and I'm quite excited about it. :D

Also I wrote a little snippet of a PW fic, about Dahlia. It's not amazing but it's here, if you're interested. Extreme spoiliers for T&T, so don't read it if you haven't played that one.

EDIT: KRATOS I LOVE YOU. Edgeworth as Zelos? That is way too amazing and brilliant for words oh I love it so much.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

...you really don't want to know why I drew that picture. Or the Colette-Judge picture (siiiiin!). Or this one. I guarantee it was far more retarded and out-of-character and generally convoluted for all parties involved than anything any of you could've come up with D:

Wasn't able to get to the Gamestop before it closed, but I'm going to go again tomorrow. T&T (and hopefully AJ!), you _will_ be mine! I will not be tormented by all of your silly spoiler-filled posts any longer!


----------



## Butterfree

I spent about two hours yesterday browsing through the kink meme and picking out anything involving Diego or Godot (of which there was woefully little because everybody is obsessed with Phoenix/Edgeworth and some random Apollo Justice pairings). I found three answers to a prompt about Dahlia singing Diego a lullaby while the poisoned coffee slowly shuts his body down. I am a very happy Butterfree. :D


----------



## Dannichu

How can you know love PhoenixEdgeowrth, though? ;;

One of my favourite fics (which you are ABSOLUTELY NOT ALLOWED TO READ unless you've played JFA which is 



Spoiler



about Maya meeting up with Mimi after 2-2 and I dunno why, it's really sweet and sad. Here it is.



You know what else is awesome? Yes, that's right. Genderswapping :D

(I, uh, forget who drew that, but it sure as hell wasn't me)


----------



## Mhaladie

I was not nearly as obsessed with PhoenixEdgeworth before I read a couple of really good fanfics with them, so it might be that you have to have some... further prompting, to see it? Or something? 

Arrrrrrgh spoilers. The other games need to get here because these spoilery posts and fanfics and everything are making me extremely sad. And I want to play them.

Oh, and Kratos, I don't care how stupid the situation was for drawing those pictures, they are still awesome and hilarious and I still love them. The Genis as Gunshoe one is pretty great.


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:
			
		

> How can you not love PhoenixEdgeworth, though? ;;


I have these weird reservations about picturing characters in relationships. Attempting to picture Edgeworth being romantically attracted to or having sex with anyone makes smoke come out of my ears. @-@ I just can't see it. In my mind he's stuck as firmly asexual with no attraction to anything other than logic and evidence.

Phoenix also does not really strike me as gay. Maybe it's just my lack of interest in yaoi that makes me generally disinclined to judge males to be gay, although I do see lesbians all over the place, and somehow I have the distinct feeling I'm being just about the opposite of every single other fangirl in the world ever.

Well, really, half of all characters in anything I read/watch/play ever label themselves as asexual in my head despite that it defies all odds. (Hey, most fangirls see 90% of the population as being gay, so I'm not that much worse, am I? <_<) My brain goes "lack of incredibly obvious canonical romantic feelings => asexual" and I'm not the sort of person who finds much to be an incredibly obvious indicator of feelings. Or well, they don't have to be asexual per se, but at least I don't care for exploring their love lives at all.[/ramble]

In other news: I actually managed to draw something that looked vaguely like Godot. :o It's probably just that he has no eyes; the moment I draw eyes, they end up looking nothing like the character they're supposed to be. Although I didn't scan it, unfortunately.

As for case 4-2, which I'm playing now...



Spoiler



Okay, I know enough to know that the younger-Kristoph-without-glasses that I just met for the first time is Klavier Gavin, and... whut. o.O What a line to introduce himself with. "HEY THERE I THINK YOU ARE GAY FOR ME :D" I'm not sure how to interpret this. Klavier has yet to be filed by sexuality in my head, but Apollo somehow gives me this "what he looks far too _young_ to be involved with anyone!" vibe no matter how hard I try to tell myself he's... however old he is.



Also, there are hopefully more PW Pokémon sprites coming. :o

EDIT: Dannichu, that fic is cute. :D

EDIT2: Oh, dear, Apollo is freaking out over the "white powder". XD


----------



## Lupine Volt

Personally, I ship Phoenix with Maya. I never really thought of Edgeworth as being in a relationship, except the brief Franziska/Edgey spell I had. But Phoenix and Maya just seems right to me. 

Also, Gumshoe/Maggey is Adorable.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Honestly, I can see Edgeworth as both totally gay for Phoenix but in the closet about it or entirely asexual; depends on my mood, really, but I can see it from both sides.

Any other relationships can go screw themselves, of course. Really, I don't "like" PhoenixEdgeworth either; I can just see it. I've made my opinions about shipping pretty clear to most people here by now. :/

What's the matter, Animorph? My Zelos Edgeworth picture didn't freak you out?


----------



## Butterfree

I dunno, Phoenix and Maya's relationship seems to me like some sort of twisted mix between sibling and parent-child. They obviously care about one another a lot, but I could never see them getting together. Of course, Maya is another one of my filed-as-asexual characters, so I can't much see her with anyone. More with a woman than a man, if I actually try to think about it.

I like to think Gumshoe is obliviously bi. :D As in that he _is_ very unusually concerned about Edgeworth, but wouldn't even think of actually interpreting it that way.

(Oh, wow, I feel even more out-of-character now that I'm actually discussing shippings. What is happening to me?)


----------



## Lupine Volt

Kratos Aurion said:


> What's the matter, Animorph? My Zelos Edgeworth picture didn't freak you out?


....It did, actually. If it had been Edgeworth wearing Zelos's clothing, however...*Shudder* 

If I did have to ship Edgeworth with another man, it probably would be Gumshoe.

However, moving on to another topic, can anyone remember funny little quotes from the game. 

Spaghetti in a Soda can is the one that comes to mind first. That, and when I accused Grossberg of being Redd Whites lover.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

None off the top of my head, but once I misread Phoenix saying something like "What? Cold-as-ice Edgeworth?" as "cold-ass-ice Edgeworth" and was all haha, Phoenix is thinking about Edgey's ass.


----------



## Dannichu

Fran/Adrian is my PW OTP, but I have to admit that Maya/Fran is adorable, if not supported by canon in the least. 

And I love P/E partly for the hilarious quotes ("I have... unnesesary feelings for you" or something equally hilarious), but mostly for the interactions; Phoenix changing his career entirely so he could meet Edgey, (3-5) Edgey flying across the world because Nick might be in danger, Phoenix's reponse when there's the earthquake , (2-4) Phoenix acting like a spurned girlfriend when Edgey shows up after being "dead" - especially the fact that he knew he wasn't dead, he'd sooner believe he was than think he was abandoned.

Favourite quotes...

"Adrian Andrews, I choose you!"
"No, Maya, this is SPARDA."
"Well excuuuuuse me, princess!"
"In old clowndelphia I was born and raised..."
"ARE..." "YOU...." "High! She's really high up!"

And loads of others I've forgotten.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Oh yah...memories. 

"Nick, the guy at the fire department yelled at me..."
"Splendiforous!"
"I like a man with a big...vocabulary."


----------



## DeadAccount

Whoever brought up the kink meme, I'm hopelessly addicted. I had one request filled, Apollo falling off Dusky Bridge with Nick rescuing him <3

It was epic and had ApolloxKlavier and it was just excellent. Have any of you read it?


----------



## Mhaladie

I was laughing for a... while, at the "ARE..." "YOU..." "High! That girl is really high up in this picture!" quote when I was at that part in that case. XD


----------



## Dannichu

Animorph said:


> "I like a man with a big...vocabulary."


Oh, April. 

"THE WITNESS WILL REFRAIN FROM WONTON WINKING!"

The fact it's spelled "wonton" just makes it funnier.

"So, this one time at lawyer camp, Nick..."


----------



## DeadAccount

Dannichu said:


> Oh, April.
> 
> "THE WITNESS WILL REFRAIN FROM WONTON WINKING!"
> 
> The fact it's spelled "wonton" just makes it funnier.
> 
> *"So, this one time at lawyer camp, Nick..."*


I was delighted when I saw this quote but then straight away I stopped and shuddered. 'Nick I don't think that's where your badge is meant to go' came to mind D;


----------



## Adriane

"I'm not a spoony bard, I'll have you know!" :D?

And what about the whole stepladder thing throughout the series?


----------



## Dannichu

^Ah, the spoony bard thing had me nearly crying with laughter.

And more or less anything Sal says. He's creepy as hell, but I still think he's brilliant.


----------



## Lupine Volt

So, what does everyone think of the new spinoff game where we play as Edgeworth all the time?


----------



## Frosty~

Dannichu said:


> "ARE..." "YOU...." "High! She's really high up!"


My personal favourite is from the same case
"She really did fly! You can see it right here in this picture...Whoooooooooosh!"

And coming in a close second is
"The fireman yelled at me when I rang him"
Ordinarily that wouldn't be funny, but with the sad sprite and voice I imagined, it was hilarious x3

Oh, and "MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH MUNCH"

"Pay the lady"
So many for 1-4 x3


----------



## Frosty~

Did you not read Dannichu's post Tiggy? She had that in the list


----------



## Butterfree

And I present...






Godot the Seedot! Or maybe Can't-Seedot. :o[/lame] (Pronunciation? What's that? :D)

Yeah, the hair isn't quite how it's supposed to be, but I suck at hair. <_<

I'm at the start of the second investigation phase of case 4-2 now. Is it just me or have the games had a steady progression towards stranger and stranger character designs for minor characters?


----------



## Lupine Volt

...Wait till next case. 

Very nice work on Godot....dangit, no matter how I try to splice the names together, it comes out Seedot or Godot.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

...That is pretty much the single most entertaining sprite I have ever seen.


----------



## Dannichu

Butterfree said:


> Is it just me or have the games had a steady progression towards stranger and stranger character designs for minor characters?


Aww, I love Eldoon. And his noodlebowl hair/hat.

HAHA wait till you see Daryan's hair. I think the game's rated purely for his hair. 

And newspaper man in the final case. And the artist dude with the _hair that should not be._


----------



## Lupine Volt

...Yah, it's sort of wierd... First, we have the midget with a toupe...then we progress into bubbly girls and old ladies, followed by a woman with an afro. Then, in the next game, we have women with large hair/blue hair, open shirted men with pink hair, people with an evil split personalities that swap with the flipping of hair....we all know where it goes from there.


----------



## Eclipse

Daaaaaaw. Being in Korea really makes me miss out stuff, and I can't buy T&T here because there is no such thing as Phoenix Wright here. D|
The only thing I can do is imagine cases to crack to myself... Or read fanfictions.
Or stare at Butterfree's and Dannichu's posts to keep me loling or simply nod in agreement.
Meeeeeeh.


----------



## Dannichu

Eclipse said:


> Daaaaaaw. Being in Korea really makes me miss out stuff, and I can't buy T&T here because there is no such thing as Phoenix Wright here. D|
> The only thing I can do is imagine cases to crack to myself... Or read fanfictions.
> Or stare at Butterfree's and Dannichu's posts to keep me loling or simply nod in agreement.
> Meeeeeeh.


D'aww ^///^

You should oder them online or something. It's just about the best game series ever, but they're impossible to find. There is no justice in the world. 

There's a Justice for All pun in there somewhere, I know it.

Butterfree, you know that nobody's going to listen to the spoiler tag in your sig, right? I can't resist spoiler tags at the best of times, but especially not in an admin's sig.

...I keep imagining Pearly sliding all those mugs down that bench X3


----------



## Eclipse

I can't order them online because technically I have no real home at Korea, I just go around and sleep in a relative's house. So no online ordering for me.
Another option would be finding a gray market (no black |D) and hope that there is a Japanese T&T which I could just choose the english version.
Though it's unlikely. x.x
HAHAHAHA. That would be hilarious. Be going to make a comic about it. :D


----------



## Dannichu

I did, actually, ages ago. I'll see if I can dig it out.

Good luck with finding a copy~


----------



## Eclipse

Really?
It alread sounds so interesting. XD
Good luck digging out the gold comic. :3


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:


> Butterfree, you know that nobody's going to listen to the spoiler tag in your sig, right? I can't resist spoiler tags at the best of times, but especially not in an admin's sig.


Well, at least you've played the game already. D: I can avoid spoiler tags!

(Hey, by the way, should I add 



Spoiler: something



tags so people won't need to clarify what the spoilers are about outside of the spoiler?)



Dannichu said:


> ...I keep imagining Pearly sliding all those mugs down that bench X3


XD For some reason I want to make an attempt to draw that, even though it would be terrible because I couldn't draw Pearl to save my life. I tried.

Heh, I read a fic on the kink meme in which Godot had a secret button in his pocket that made mugs come flying when he pressed it. I was rather amused by that explanation, too.


CURRENT MANIFESTATIONS OF MY UNHEALTHY GODOT-OBSESSION:

- Long, rambly posts fangirling over him.
- Being extremely disappointed over not seeing more of him in the credits.
- Being sad that he is going to die (most of the time I actually like it when my favorite characters die, so this is quite an oddity).
- Being extremely sad that he did not get to talk to Mia again at any point in the game. ;_;
- Putting him exclusively as the current obsession in my sig.
- Spending way too long creating an animation of him standing around and drinking coffee.
- Also feeling the need to put that into my sig.
- Making me create a Pokémon-crossover sprite of him.
- Having gone through pretty much all of part eight of the kink meme saving the links to pretty much everything involving him.
- Making me draw about fifteen of him during math training today. (Our current teacher has a thing for long silences while he tries to figure out the problems we were supposed to solve for himself.)
- Making me actually start writing my first ever serious piece of non-Pokémon fanfiction (3-5 from his point of view). :D
- Making me reread pretty much all of the script of 3-5 as well as CR's case summary so that I would definitely get everything right in said fic. (Still paranoid that I'll make some sort of mistake.)
- Repeatedly calling him 'sexy'. What is it with Phoenix Wright and turning me grossly OOC?
- Dreaming about him. (No, not that way, you perverts. <_<)
- Putting way too much thought into exactly how his visor works.

I think I need help. This is getting worse than Jesus Christ Superstar.


----------



## Lupine Volt

...I may sound a tad bit slow on the update here, but what is this Kink meme?


----------



## Butterfree

Part One of the kink meme, other parts linked. Basically, people anonymously post weird things they would like to see written (or occasionally drawn), and anonymous people respond to it if it's something they want to try. Despite the name, not everything in it is sexual in nature - some people request fluff or crack or whatever. Just be aware before you go there that _most_ of it involves character X and character Y having sex in one way or another.


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh, Butterfree, I'd love to read your fic of 3-5 from Godot's point of view, it'd be so interesting so you should definitely keep writing and finish it. I love reading things that are.. um, some event, but from a normally not-that-involved character. And it'd be quite interesting to see 3-5 from Godot's perspective...
Oh, and there are ao many different ways it could be done, too, now I'm going to be thinking about this all night~

And seriously, Pearl is so Godot's coffee-sidekick. I think I need to draw that, too, now.


----------



## Eclipse

Migawd Tiggy, that made me laugh insanely hard.
...
-quickly cleans up the mess her brain made when it melted-


----------



## nastypass

...
The area where my heart should be hurts.  D:


Now as I have absolutely nothing to contribute (do I ever?  D:) Frannyvee is still as awesome as ever right?  /attention whoring
I'm beginning to miss the others now...  ;;


----------



## Dannichu

D'aww, little Machi on the organ. I love it.

This is just as disturbing, albeit in a different way. PW-ified opening of Sayonara Zetsubo Sensei.
It's the Oldbag that terrifies me. x.X

Edit: Found this one. Well made, but pretty O.o-worthy


----------



## Mhaladie

It kind of scares me that I'd already seen those first two.

And that last one there, uh... woah. I love the parts where they're all dancing, though. XD


----------



## DeadAccount

Oh dear, I've already saw all of these...

I want new AA fan videos on Youtube :<


----------



## Butterfree

I just did the math and found that if Godot does not sleep (and I'm not sure it's physically possible for him to sleep), he drinks more than the lethal dose of caffeine every day (assuming that seventeen cups in one trial is regular). Or rather, his trials would have to be four hours and fifteen minutes at the very least in order for his seventeen cups over that time to not average to killing him in twenty-four hours. I don't think they're that long. (Are they?) Well, admittedly I don't know the biological half-life of coffee, so maybe it dissolves in the body quickly enough, which would perhaps make it feasible.

He's becoming more of a miracle man with everything I consider about him. :o

(Add "Actually going through the trouble of calculating this" to the Godot obsession list.)


----------



## Autumn

BUTTERFREE.

YOU ARE MORE OBSESSED THAN I AM AND YOU'VE BEEN INTO THE FANDOM FOR A MUCH SHORTER TIME.

... gaah this makes my competitive obsessiveness thing kick back in ;~; (which basically signals that I think I'm fairly obsessed but compared to Butterfree I'm not obsessed at all and gaah this seems like some infinite obsessive loop DDDD:)

ANYWAY. 4-4 spoilers.

Holy crap that was awesome :D Trucy being Apollo's half brother is something I never expected and the whole explanation of the bracelet and all takes away all his dorkiness, which just makes him awesome. :D I also keep coming up with all these crazy scenes in my head that make at least a little more sense than that 2-1 scene I made up that made absolutely no sense at all. Seriously. Nobody was in-character.

... gaah competitive obsessiveness! I haet this competitive obsessiveness! *headdesks*


----------



## DeadAccount

Leafpool.

You are gravely wrong.

Nothing, and I mean nothing takes away from Apollo's dorkiness.


----------



## Lupine Volt

...True. Apollo has been, and always will be, a dork. To the bitter end. 

...However, I had been wondering why he was wearing that all the time, anyways.


----------



## Autumn

well even if that's true I still think he's awesome (the only reason I thought he was a dork in the first place was (4-1) because of the whole bracelet thing but there's an explanation for it so uh.)

(4-4) 



Spoiler



Ooh, hey, storytime. Okay so I was playing 4-4 and then I got that picture of Thalassa near the end and my first thought was "whut she looks like Lamiroir" so I showed my dad (who had previously helped me with 4-3, he was actually the one who figured out that that brooch [right?] was missing in the video xD) and he was like "vaguely" and I was like "the hair! the haaaaair!" and then later they were all like "hay look Lamiroir is Thalassa" and I was like "WHUT. I WAS RIGHT."

... run-on sentences are fun :D as is constantly repeating 'like' :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Leafpool said:


> (4-4)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, hey, storytime. Okay so I was playing 4-4 and then I got that picture of Thalassa near the end and my first thought was "whut she looks like Lamiroir" so I showed my dad (who had previously helped me with 4-3, he was actually the one who figured out that that brooch [right?] was missing in the video xD) and he was like "vaguely" and I was like "the hair! the haaaaair!" and then later they were all like "hay look Lamiroir is Thalassa" and I was like "WHUT. I WAS RIGHT."


I AGREE COMPLETELY. Spoilers for 4-4 and 4-3 



Spoiler



I saw the picture and I was all "GAHHHHHHH NO WAI THIS IS NOT TRUE * headdesks*" because I don't really like Lamiroir because of all her stupid window thing. And I completely did NOT notice the bracelet. I BLAME THE BLURRY-EY PHOTO. 

Speaking of the window/air vent thing, I swear, _nobody_ saw that coming. I blame the mental image of the court for that one.



*was too busy playing AJ to post*


----------



## Autumn

Crazy Linoone said:


> And I completely did NOT notice the bracelet. I BLAME THE BLURRY-EY PHOTO.


SAME HERE. o.O During the last part when Lamiroir/Thalassa/you had to pick the (not) guilty thing, and the sleeve fell to reveal the bracelet I was all "whut whut why does she have the bracelet" and at first I didn't quite make the connection that Lamiroir = Thalassa, I don't think. It's always like that with me, I'll miss something obvious only because the hints at it seem to be unconnected. I do that with Warriors, too. It's only when there's something that ties it all together (usually that's when someone reveals the thing) that I'm able to pick up on it. The only exception is case 3-5, when I figured out a couple things in advance, but not too far in advance.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

XP I only figure out things a few seconds before Phoenix/Apollo figures it out in the crazy conversations.  In 4-4, I thought the envelope was poisoned, not the stamp, and it was only when I started presenting all those random evidences in hopes of getting something right XP  

Speaking of 4-4 (I'm ALMOST done with it... My DS ran out of power on me) 



Spoiler



I was so happy when I was playing Phoenix again... I was all humming to the old musics and annoying my brother with my fangirl mode (if there's no Edgeworth, Phoenix and Gumshoe'll have to do.) Even the saving music is the same! I'm so happy~ 

Oh, and I completely did not get the whole MASON thing. What in the world _is_ that anyways?! I was completely creeped out by it. The Psyche-Locks are fun though...


----------



## Autumn

I squee'd when I got to play as Phoenix again. There was that snapshot of him being all lawyery, I think at the end of Apollo's first 4-4 trial, and it took me a second to realize that it was lawyer!Phoenix. xD ... It also took me a little bit to realize that the testimony music in the Phoenix trial is the same as that in AA as opposed to JFA/T&T.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Same here! I totally squealed. Like a pig.  And when Gumshoe showed up. And when I had to use the fake evidence, my conscience was killing me like I was in the Engarde case... I knew that the sheet of paper was fake, but I couldn't do anything about it.... D:  Also, is it just me, or is Trucy the supplier of fake evidences? I mean, she gave Apollo his blood-stained card and Phoenix his sheet of paper O.o  Oh, and baby Trucy is cute. She kinda looks like Pear for some reason... 

XD The Amazing Mr. Hat totally had Meekins fooled. I realized what happened when the Psyche-Locks appeared though. I actually really want Mr. Hat to show up more. He/it is awesome, and, yes, amazing.  

I want Edgey baaaaaaack.....


----------



## Autumn

Crazy Linoone said:


> Same here! I totally squealed. Like a pig.  And when Gumshoe showed up. And when I had to use the fake evidence, my conscience was killing me like I was in the Engarde case... I knew that the sheet of paper was fake, but I couldn't do anything about it.... D:  Also, is it just me, or is Trucy the supplier of fake evidences? I mean, she gave Apollo his blood-stained card and Phoenix his sheet of paper O.o  Oh, and baby Trucy is cute. She kinda looks like Pear for some reason...
> 
> 
> I want Edgey baaaaaaack.....


Stop being my twin already. xD

Gah, I did NOT want to present that paper, but I knew I had to, and I ended up having my mind screaming at the game "NO YOU IDIOTS, PHOENIX WOULDN'T FORGE EVIDENCE!" 

It's all Trucy's fault that Phoenix lost the trial. ;~; Baby Trucy is adorable though.

Oh, by the way, whatever happened to Maya? I understand that AJ isn't supposed to contain many of the old characters, but what about Phoenix's last trial? Seriously, Maya should have been there...


----------



## Dannichu

AJ spoilers (ish)
 Well, when Phoenix is in the hospital, you can examine all the mountaind of Steel Samurai DVDs and Phoenix says something to the effect of "An old friend lent these to me" and I don't know if he's talking about Maya or Edgey, but either way it's hilarious. 

I loved seeing Meekins again. That man makes me laugh. 

And aww baby Trucy was cute. As was baby Vera. X3


----------



## Frosty~

Baby Trucy =D
I love her Mr. Hat animation, because she jumps into the air so Mr. Hat can get her...hat...

And when I realized I was playing Phoenix again, I put the DS down while I regained my composure. 
My only regret was that it wasn't the TT/JFA music. AA had my least favourite soundtrack D: 
And I was an idiot and didn't realize that the page was a fake :(

And I love a paticular testimony line, but I can't remember the words :(
The one which ended in 
Phoenix: You fail to grasp the concept of shooting people is bad, detective
There are so many hilarious quotes from that case x3

:3


And Kristoph's Objection is awesome.
Yes, it's so awesome it needed a spoiler tag of it's own


----------



## Dannichu

I liked the music in AA. I think JFA's was the best, but the objection theme in T&T wasn't as... intense. It was good, but not as pacy as the other games, I thought. 

Hehe, I've been having fun on the PW section of TV Tropes. I like this one:


> *The Chessmaster:* Phoenix Wright, of all people, in the fourth game. The increase in his competence and intelligence when free from the control of the player is staggering.


Edit: Hehe, and this:



> *Ho Yay: *Phoenix Wright and The Rival Miles Edgeworth seem to have some rather... intense... feelings about each other. On the flip side, there's Mia and Lana's "intellectual attraction" and the various weirdness surrounding Adrian Andrews.
> Also, in the fourth game, some... okay, a lot between Apollo and Klavier. For example, upon meeting Apollo, Klavier says, "I must say I'm used to being inspected by the ladies... But this is the first time I've felt this way with a man."


----------



## Butterfree

The first and second games have my favorite music - although I can't for the life of me remember the individual tracks very well, I felt a lot more of an instant liking to many of the themes in the first game than I did in the later ones, and a couple of themes from Justice for All I love out of my life. (The testimony/cross-examination music in T&T I especially _really_ didn't like at all. Although I did love Godot's theme music, if only for how ridiculously out of place it sounded - it made me want to laugh every time it started.)

Most of the music in the fourth game so far is pretty forgettable, although the testimony/cross-examination theme is at least much better than the one in T&T.

Darn you, Dannichu. You made me read that entire article and half of the ones it linked to. <_<

Incidentally, I was doing math training today and managed to fall briefly asleep a few times while trying to solve a problem. Somehow I managed to spend those few seconds at a time dreaming that I was somehow trying to prove the answer in court as Phoenix Wright.

No, really. There was literally something like this:

Me/Phoenix: OBJECTION! Your Honor! What did you say n was?
The Judge: n = 1, isn't it?
Me/Phoenix: But there only appears to be one possible pair of x and y for n = 1, which contradicts the problem!

...and then, while I was half-asleep I would not be entirely sure whether I was solving the problem on paper or if I was in a courtroom, so I somehow managed to get confused about whether I could just dig up the right evidence in the Court Record or if something more was needed. I get weird when I'm half-asleep.


----------



## Dannichu

Butterfree said:


> Although I did love Godot's theme music, if only for how ridiculously out of place it sounded - it made me want to laugh every time it started.)


Oh, I know. It's amazing, especially on the Jazz Soundrack, but it plays at the most mood-killing times, especially at the end of 3-4 X3




> Darn you, Dannichu. You made me read that entire article and half of the ones it linked to. <_<


Same here; I've been reading random stuff on that side all afternoon. God, you can jump from page to page so much. I somehow got from Phoenix Wright to 24 to Wicked (Haha, Glinda and Elphaba are mentioned on the Ho Yay page XD). Great fun.


----------



## Butterfree

I just finished 4-2! :o Now to go read all those spoiler tags about it.

I can't help not having liked the case very much. I do like Trucy, because she takes up Maya's role of making weird comments when you examine stuff while also actually being very useful and inventive when she needs to be (Mr. Hat's abduction, for instance). And I can't help being very amused when Klavier starts air-guitarring. I also notice that he, like Godot, is a lot more of a 'moral prosecutor' than the von Karmas and thus less of a villain. So far, at least. Of course, with that brother of his...

But yeah, most of the case was kind of irritating to me. I hope the next one is better.

EDIT: Oh, yeah, forgot to mention that this really amused me. Remember this?



			
				Me a couple of pages back said:
			
		

> ...speaking of Jake Marshall, I don't believe I've told you yet that I dreamt the other day that I was Phoenix Wright and had to prove Jake Marshall's innocence by proving that he was in fact a prosecutor. Which I did by showing that he lived on a little island made of Pokémon tiles and played the electric guitar. No, I have no idea either.


Proving that he was a prosecutor by proving that he lived on an island _and played the electric guitar_. Note that at this time I had no clue that Klavier was a rock star, so I had no reason to connect prosecuting to playing the electric guitar, but somehow I did anyway. Mysterious! :o


----------



## Not Meowth

...well, I got Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, and I love it. I'm upto the last trial in the last case.

Can I join pweez?


----------



## Dannichu

Butterfree said:


> Mysterious! :o


The Feys'll make a medium out of you yet :D

I wanted to dislike Alita, but she reminded me of Yotsuba for some reason (I think it's the four-leaf clover). Wesley can go die, though. 

Am I the only one who is _appallingly bad _at the whole "percieving" thing?


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who is _appallingly bad_ at the whole "percieving" thing?


Oh, no. Well, I haven't had much opportunity to determine just how bad I am at it yet, since Trucy kindly pointed Wesley's habit out to me and you only need to perceive Alita twice, but I spent _ages_ during the first testimony of hers I was supposed to perceive trying to spot her habit on the big sprite and being very confused when I couldn't see anything. (The whole "Look, he fiddles with the pages of his book!" which was very visible on the big sprite led me to believe that I was supposed to be able to spot it there.) Then I find it very difficult to move the vision around the way I want it to and in the extreme close-ups I can't really tell what's going on a lot of the time. I don't like this feature. D: Psyche-Locks were nice because they added some spice to the investigation phase. Are they making a return? Or is there Perception in the investigation phase now?


----------



## Dannichu

Nope, only in court, but some of them get _very_ difficult. I spent ages on one of the ones in 4-3; I had no idea which part of which statement the contradiction was supposed to be on, and even after I'd looked it up, I could find it. D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^ Same here! I usually just look at the pose -- if one's different than the others, then it's probably it.  I completely missed the swallowing one from Lamoirir (sp?) and the armpit sweating one from Bushel. I was actually one the right statement, but I still spent ten minutes or so trying to look for something that seems weird before finally giving up and went looking for the right answer... *fail* 

Oh! I just finished Apollo Justice, and I need to blab about it. Here I go... 
 WHY DIDN'T EDGEY SHOW UP WHY???!!! Ema makes me crave for Snackoos. Every time I see her munching on a few, my mouth starts to water... I wonder if there is actually a brand of snack called Snackoos, because I really want some. Now. Speaking of Ema, she nearly gave me a heart attack when she used her Kristoph voice. When Kristoph-who-is-actually-Ema appeared on the stand, I nearly dropped my DS. And her Snackoo speech amuses me, especially her conversation with Apollo in court. The Snackoo-throw sound effect's awesome, too. It makes me laugh everytime. *ka-tonk!*  

I think I'll save more rants for later. Meanwhile, yes, Butterfree, Psyche-Locks are making a return. They are _hard_ though...  But Meekin's make me laugh. I can't believe he got fooled by Mr. Hat.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Oh god...

 I spent an entire road trip trying to percieve Bushel. I thought it was something with his face, so I just watched it over...and over...and over...Watch him talking in slow motion for three straight hours. I had nightmares afterwards.


----------



## Dannichu

^ X3

Brushel freaked me out and amused me in equal measures.

I still love that they gave Ema a personality, though. And I want Snackoos, too D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^ I agree. She's very amusing in JFA and T&T though, with  her ray gun and all. I had no idea who that was until she said something about "whippersnappers" 

AJ spoilerey thing:  Hmmmm.... I would love some Golden Snackoos. I wonder what they taste like?


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh, all of these spoiler tags that I can't read. They are making me sad.

....I want AJ. And all of the other games.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Mhaladie said:


> Oh, all of these spoiler tags that I can't read. They are making me sad.
> 
> ....I want AJ. And all of the other games.


That. *cries*

Actually I own T&T now but I am exercising restraint and not opening it yet. But that and AJ are all you people talk about and I can't think of anything to discuss about the only game I know and I should probably just replay the first one and ignore all of you until JFA comes in the mail. D<


----------



## Mhaladie

IT'S OK KRATOS, I ordered JFA too and so we will be playing it at the same time-ish and then there will be JFA discussion and we will be able to read the spoiler tags for it and talk about that and it'll be, uh, good. Or something.

Oh god please get here soon, Phoenix Wright games.


----------



## Frosty~

Nine pages already :O

I don't like Alita. I hate Stickler. He reminds me too much of Wellington o_o; *shudder* 
And some of his poses are disturbing.
Wocky's hilarious, as is Plum.
But my favourite character out of 4-2 is Eldoon. For a minor character, he was really well thought out. I didn't see the doctor thing coming at all

Am I the only one NOT bad at perceiving? The only one I didn't work out for myself was Brushel and that's because it was spoiled for me D:


----------



## Cryssie

Perceiving is pretty fun... I'm finding it pretty easy to pick out the habits. Speaking of nervous habits, (4-1 spoiler ahoy) I'm pretty sure Kristoph developed a twitchy eye near the end of his time on the stand. Wondering if he shows up again with that twitch of his. If he does, I am prepared! :O.

But anyway, the feature doesn't feel like it's been used a whole lot, though (currently finishing up 4-3). It's like the training wheels - "_this_ is the nervous twitch, _this_ is where you should be looking for it, now just show that to the court" - have only just come off.

4-2 was a bit boring, but 4-3 has been quite interesting (



Spoiler



a proper animated cutscene! My word. Funny how at the end of it you can still see Klavier in the background desperately attempting to beat out the flames engulfing his guitar - how could _anyone_ consider that a part of the show?


). Although I have had a sneaking suspicion ever since I saw the little window in the wall that the killer just fired the gun through that. Seriously, everything is perfectly aligned for such a thing to be possible. I may be wrong (maybe it's less relevant now that we know that the crime actually took place in the second act), but it seemed like a damned good idea to me and it bugs me that neither Herr Forehead nor Mr. Smugface Gavin nor _anyone in the entire courtroom_ considered it. >:|

Also, I never did trust the Daryan fellah with the disturbing hair who looks like he's wearing a shark. >:|


----------



## nastypass

Y'know, something just decided to start nagging me about 3-4 and 4-4.  (SPOILER)If Thalassa was shot in the U.S., then how did she get over to Borginia to become Lamiroir?  She was in a coma and thought to be dead iirc, so it's not like anyone would have taken her there.  0.o  Of course, they never say where the troupe was when she'd been shot, so I guess they could've been on tour in Borginia.


----------



## goldenquagsire

Oh yes.

I have sworn not to play it until I go to Germany next Friday. The temptation is ripping at my very soul. D:

Now I'll finally be able to read all your spoilers!


----------



## Not Meowth

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...well, I got Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, and I love it. I'm upto the last trial in the last case.
> 
> Can I join pweez?


...am I to take the lack of a reply as a no?...

(I finished Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney today if anyone cares...)


----------



## goldenquagsire

I can't speak for the others, but I'd welcome ya in with open arms. :P

(the ending is sad, isn't it? poor ema going through all that crap D:


----------



## Not Meowth

goldenquagsire said:


> I can't speak for the others, but I'd welcome ya in with open arms. :P
> 
> (the ending is sad, isn't it? poor ema going through all that crap D:


Yeah... T^T

It was a great twist, Chief Gant being the actual murderer.

I can't wait to get my hands on the other games. I'm studying Law in Sixth Form next year, so I have an excuse to spend the entire summer holiday on my DS.

"Nah, it's Phoenix Wright, mum/dad. I'm getting prepared..."


----------



## Not Meowth

Know what scares me?

There's a disclaimer in the manual which says "All the *crimes* and legal techniques in this game are works of fiction".

All five cases are murders.

0__o


----------



## Lupine Volt

Justice for all, case two, second day of the trial. Ah, I laughed...good times...good times.


----------



## Dannichu

An actual judicial system where the trial takes place two days after the murder... would be funny.

PW may improve your mystery-solving skills, but I can't imagine it does anything to your lawyering ability X3

Still, I'm really happy everyone's getting the games; I feel horrible spoiler-tagging everything. D:


----------



## Kaylene

Whoo, I have T&T now. Currently right at the part where Godot says Kane Bullard is dead. And having dug my own grave about Ron. Hoo boy.


----------



## Butterfree

I'm still playing 4-3 now. 



Spoiler



Lamiroir has turned out to be blind and Machi not, she's named Daryan as the man she heard (zomg penishair), and we've heard about Trucy's real father (why do I somehow get the weird feeling that he was put on trial for some crime seven years ago and that's when Phoenix lost his badge?). I like this case considerably more than the previous one.

My theory about the crime was initially that Daryan (come on, he was suspicious with that hair!) had shot Mr. LeTouse through the little window, meaning he never was at the crime scene in the first place and thus never had to escape it, but I'm not sure what Klavier is on about when he claims the window was closed during the murder (especially since we know that Mr. LeTouse saw Lamiroir), plus that presumably Lamiroir would have noticed if the man had been _on her side of the window_. Still, though, it seems to fit very nicely. Especially because what with Daryan missing a cue and all that, I really don't think he was actually on stage in that song.



I had a very creepy PW-related dream. It was something with my boyfriend and me sleeping in my brother's former room when Franziska von Karma appeared in the driveway. There were also three very creepy gardeners who were watching us through the windows and some gardener who was on our side; I'm reasonably sure it was him who the others brutally murdered and tore apart on the spot, although I didn't really recognize which gardener it was.

Somehow, actually, I think Franziska was on our side but some man I'm not sure I recognized was commanding the gardeners. Or something. It was fairly creepy.


----------



## opaltiger

> I think I need help. This is getting worse than Jesus Christ Superstar.


No it isn't (remember how you literally spent 60% of your time watching JCS?).

Also, does anyone else get annoyed by how the games keep bashing us over the head with "PROSECUTORS ARE EVIL AND FORGE EVIDENCE RAR" (less so in T&T, but that's replaced by Godot hating Phoenix so it's all okay). And then Phoenix comes along and three cases later they are redeemed! :o Seriously. It's annoying. It is the main reason Klavier is my favourite prosecutor.


----------



## Autumn

Butterfree said:


> (why do I somehow get the weird feeling that he was put on trial for some crime seven years ago and that's when Phoenix lost his badge?)


(spoiler 4-4)As Dannichu said,  "The Feys'll make a medium out of you yet!" Yup, that's what happened.


----------



## Butterfree

opaltiger said:


> No it isn't (remember how you literally spent 60% of your time watching JCS?).


I spend 80% of my time now thinking about Godot/Phoenix Wright in general now even when I'm trying to do math. D: And 60% playing it!



			
				opaltiger said:
			
		

> Also, does anyone else get annoyed by how the games keep bashing us over the head with "PROSECUTORS ARE EVIL AND FORGE EVIDENCE RAR" (less so in T&T, but that's replaced by Godot hating Phoenix so it's all okay). And then Phoenix comes along and three cases later they are redeemed! :o Seriously. It's annoying. It is the main reason Klavier is my favourite prosecutor.


Well, Kristoph did it too. D: And technically only the prosecutors who learned from Manfred von Karma actually forge evidence, which kind of makes sense. Obviously you have a point about the prosecutor being set up as the villain and eventually being 'redeemed' to some degree after facing Phoenix is court, but I can't help seeing that as being better than portraying them as _the irredeemable evil_.

Well, mostly, actually, I just think they wouldn't be very interesting as characters if all they ever did was make their case in good faith that they're doing the right thing. Payne works because he's silly and incompetent and is only in the first case of each game; when you're having your climatic battle of wits in the last case, you want to feel like you're up against something a bit more epic than that. As such, I mainly see the whole 'redeem evil prosecutor' as a kind of necessary evil to keep up a decent conflict while giving the characters some dimensions.

So yeah, I see your point, but I can't help thinking it would not really improve the game to tone that aspect down, any more than it would improve the game to have you never find out the real murderer or spend most of your time investigating traditional, straightforward crimes with no absurd twists to them.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

goldenquagsire said:


> Now I'll finally be able to read all your spoilers!


No you can't. Most of them aren't JFA spoilers. :P

I think I might be able to get my mom and little brother to play, actually. My mom hasn't played video games with me since we were using her old Atari when I was like, three. And she totally likes this kind of crime-solving stuff and asdfghkl I WILL make her play dammit


----------



## goldenquagsire

> No you can't. Most of them aren't JFA spoilers. :P


Aw damn. ;_;


----------



## Dannichu

opaltiger said:


> Also, does anyone else get annoyed by how the games keep bashing us over the head with "PROSECUTORS ARE EVIL AND FORGE EVIDENCE RAR" (less so in T&T, but that's replaced by Godot hating Phoenix so it's all okay). And then Phoenix comes along and three cases later they are redeemed! :o Seriously. It's annoying. It is the main reason Klavier is my favourite prosecutor.


Well, it is true we've had out share of evil/could-be-evil-but-were-redeemed prosecutors, but, uh, Payne's never gonna be evil :D
Plus, uh... Hammond? in the first game case 4 was a not-very-nice defence attorney. And Grossberg is hardly admirable (especially because he's sleeping with Redd :D)

Point very much taken, though.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Grossberg is awesome for sleeping with Redd what are you talking about D: Replaying AA now and I'm almost at the point where I can go bother Grossberg about stuff; I never did see what happened when you say "You're lovers! :O" and I'm really looking forward to it.

But seriously yeah anyone who works in the legal system in PW and isn't a defense attorney (ignoring Hammond but he doesn't count because he's dead!) is either evil or a retard. Possibly a lovable retard, like Gumshoe, but a retard nonetheless!

Where is Vernes why hasn't he posted here yet


----------



## Sapphire

.. um.. can I join? D:

By the way, ""Well excuuuuuse me, princess!" is Link's annoying catchphrase in a 80's Legend of Zelda cartoon that aired in the US.


----------



## Dannichu

^ Edit: Your avvie. Is amazing.



Kratos Aurion said:


> Grossberg is awesome for sleeping with Redd what are you talking about D: Replaying AA now and I'm almost at the point where I can go bother Grossberg about stuff; I never did see what happened when you say "You're lovers! :O" and I'm really looking forward to it.


AA spoilers 
But Redd's a horrible guy, and if Grossberg's sleeping with him, it's only for his own personal benefit. THEY DON'T REALLY LOVE EACH OTHER D:

Oh, the "you're lovers" conversation is hilarious. Especially because it's prefixed with Pheonix saying "I can't pretend to know what you're feeling..." or something to that effect. Whatever it is, it makes me go "Suuuure, Nick, whatever you say.". X3


----------



## Kratos Aurion

What's love got to do with it? :P I might agree if I actually shipped them, but, again... yeah okay no. I just find it hilarious that Phoenix would go that far and, by extension, that makes Grossberg hilarious.

(not particularly good reasoning but... uh... no! I blame Zarla. Yeah, that's what it is. I totally blame Zarla for making Grossberg entertaining.)


----------



## Sapphire

> Your avvie. Is amazing.


Thank you :)

Grossberg's hemroids... I had forgotten about them, although I laughed when he mentioned them. Anyway, the first option I chose was "You're lovers" just for seeing what would happen..


----------



## Dannichu

Oh good lord, the haemorrhoids. I'm amazed poor Mia didn't kill him during the first case. I know I wanted to. o.o

Still, it was kinda cool to see him there. It sucks that you only really get to know Mia after she dies. D:


----------



## DeadAccount

Dannichu said:


> Oh good lord, the haemorrhoids. I'm amazed poor Mia didn't kill him during the first case. I know I wanted to. o.o
> 
> Still, it was kinda cool to see him there. It sucks that you only really get to know Mia after she dies. D:


She was close to killing him though.

Which leads me to my next point, Mia seems really pissed off about Phoenix and Dahlia. I know why she'd be annoyed about Dahlia. But she seems very violent when Phoenix mentions her. 

Young Phoniex is hilarious too, he's quite cute and I like his desgin. But his shoes annoy me. P and W on them? Pfft, silly.


----------



## Dannichu

Charteon said:


> Which leads me to my next point, Mia seems really pissed off about Phoenix and Dahlia. I know why she'd be annoyed about Dahlia. But she seems very violent when Phoenix mentions her.


I think that's just because he's so painfully lovey-dovey. I hit my friends when they go into stupid-couple-mode :3

This nearly made me die laughing, so I have to inflict it on you. 

And this. 

And, hell, more or less anything PW-y by that artist X3


----------



## DeadAccount

Dannichu said:


> I think that's just because he's so painfully lovey-dovey. I hit my friends when they go into stupid-couple-mode :3
> 
> This nearly made me die laughing, so I have to inflict it on you.
> 
> And this.
> 
> And, hell, more or less anything PW-y by that artist X3


That's a wonderful artist, thank you very much for the link =]


----------



## nastypass

Charteon said:


> I know why she'd be annoyed about Dahlia. But she seems very violent when Phoenix mentions her.


I think it might be because she's irritated that Phoenix is acting exactly like Fawles had, and most of us know how that turned out.


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh, that's true, I... actually never thought of that. Although you know, it is painfully obvious, now I feel really dumb. D:

And thank you so much for posting that, Danni, I love the Little Miss Turnabout one especially~
I should go look at some of their other stuff :D


----------



## Frosty~

Dannichu said:


> And this.


Win


----------



## Eclipse

Haha, Dannichu, I've seen the second one, but the first one is so... cute and hilarious. :D


----------



## Clover

<MidnightSaboteur> I want to poke the ace attorney thread with the screencappery but I don't know what I'd say :B
<surskitty> "ITP: SCREENCAPS AND COMMENTS go us"

HEY GUYS and gals guess what

opal and surskitty and nwt and I have this thing 

... and yeah I can't think of anything else to say. uh. GO PW~


----------



## Butterfree

I finished 4-3! :o 



Spoiler: 4-3



I liked the case reasonably much, if I couldn't really buy the whole 'must-not-sell-life-saving-medicine-because-you-can-make-poison' thing (and why didn't the Chief Justice's son get some of that Incuritis medicine? D: Why didn't they make some in Borginia and then send it over or something?).

I have no idea why the hell, but ... kind of like Daryan. When he's not suggestively stroking his hair, anyway. Maybe it's just my heterosexualness speaking, because aside from the disturbing hair he is kind of hot. D: Which makes me feel shallow because he's a bastard.



I presume 4-4 is pretty epic, since it's the last case in the game and the previous ones haven't felt that long.

Oh, and I had a dream where Shadey, my cousin and I were playing WarCraft II but were somehow playing as PW characters anyway (I picked Godot). Then we were supposed to pick a mission objective and somehow we all picked "To discover the world's greatest coffee." I can't remember what happened during the actual game, unfortunately.



			
				Charteon said:
			
		

> I know why she'd be annoyed about Dahlia. But she seems very violent when Phoenix mentions her.


Yeah, I found that odd too before we found out about the Terry Fawles case - 



Spoiler: 3-4



as Walker said, presumably it was because she was watching her new client be deceived by Dahlia in exactly the same way as Terry, whom she watched commit suicide. And Mia loves nobody but Diego anyway! :o (oh gods, I think I ship it, which is rather stupid because I don't ship and have never felt the need to care about the love lives of fictional characters, but I can't help it damn it ;_;)


----------



## DeadAccount

Butterfree said:


> I finished 4-3! :o
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4-3
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the case reasonably much, if I couldn't really buy the whole 'must-not-sell-life-saving-medicine-because-you-can-make-poison' thing (and why didn't the Chief Justice's son get some of that Incuritis medicine? D: Why didn't they make some in Borginia and then send it over or something?).
> 
> I have no idea why the hell, but ... kind of like Daryan. When he's not suggestively stroking his hair, anyway. Maybe it's just my heterosexualness speaking, because aside from the disturbing hair he is kind of hot. D: Which makes me feel shallow because he's a bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> I presume 4-4 is pretty epic, since it's the last case in the game and the previous ones haven't felt that long.
> 
> Oh, and I had a dream where Shadey, my cousin and I were playing WarCraft II but were somehow playing as PW characters anyway (I picked Godot). Then we were supposed to pick a mission objective and somehow we all picked "To discover the world's greatest coffee." I can't remember what happened during the actual game, unfortunately.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I found that odd too before we found out about the Terry Fawles case -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3-4
> 
> 
> 
> as Walker said, presumably it was because she was watching her new client be deceived by Dahlia in exactly the same way as Terry, whom she watched commit suicide. And Mia loves nobody but Diego anyway! :o (oh gods, I think I ship it, which is rather stupid because I don't ship and have never felt the need to care about the love lives of fictional characters, but I can't help it damn it ;_;)





Spoiler: 3-4



Diego and Mia is canon dammit, the last few Phoenix Wright snapshots have had them at the center being a couple >:|



Speaking of the Phoenix Wright snapshots, I have them here. Not sure if there are spoilers.

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa209/jpn_g2/GSSnap/080130gemaga_gssnap02.jpg
http://i244.photobucket.com/albums/gg36/Pyeeew/ohgodno.jpg Close up of the Phoenix shower shot 

	
	
		
		
	


	




http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa209/jpn_g2/GSSnap/08043000.jpg
http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa209/jpn_g2/GSSnap/080329gemaga05_gssnap02.jpg
http://mht4ia.bay.livefilestore.com...Kx_nz9lKBED8p1DRQ/080530gemaga06_gssnap01.jpg
http://mht4ia.bay.livefilestore.com...fLN6ZfUTKr09jqmHs/080630gemaga07_gssnap02.jpg

The last Picture has Godot~ And please excuse the long links, I can't remember how to shorten them.


----------



## Butterfree

Charteon said:


> Spoiler: 3-4
> 
> 
> 
> Diego and Mia is canon dammit, the last few Phoenix Wright snapshots have had them at the center being a couple >:|


Of course they're canon (if they weren't, I'd be admitting myself to a mental hospital). But I ship it as in I actually care! As in I find myself looking for cute mushy fanfiction! Which, for me, is not normal. D: Normally canon couples make me go "Oh, hey, they're together! Lovely! Now let's hear about something else more interesting!"



> http://mht4ia.bay.livefilestore.com...Kx_nz9lKBED8p1DRQ/080530gemaga06_gssnap01.jpg
> http://mht4ia.bay.livefilestore.com...fLN6ZfUTKr09jqmHs/080630gemaga07_gssnap02.jpg
> 
> The last Picture has Godot~ And please excuse the long links, I can't remember how to shorten them.


...and as in my reaction to these being OMG YAY MORE MIEGO :D  See, I really am turning insane.


----------



## Frosty~

Oh yeah, before I forget again, if you haven't already, take a look at the back of JFA's manual. There's a neat little mini comic there. It's hilarious x3


----------



## goldenquagsire

Wow. Now I know where that random confetti comes from when you win a case! :D


----------



## Dannichu

D'aww, I _adore_ the official art so much. 

Exhibit A has an absolute ton of stuff, I especially love all the group art. The Christmas one, the one at the zoo and the one at the beach are all so wonderful~


----------



## Not Meowth

Gah, can't decide which case to replay through first. Maybe the third.

I would've bought another Phoenix Wright game today, but there weren't any. I got PMD2 instead.


----------



## Cryssie

Spoiler: 4-4



Okay, so 4-4 just took a turn for the slightly surreal. Epic, though. Time-hopping for the win. o.o


----------



## Dannichu

Spoiler: 4-4



^ I KNOW. My head was all over the place after that bit... the whole thing is massively epic. :D



I'm also enjoying your new sig :3


----------



## Cryssie

:D Thanks.

I don't dare read anyone else's 4-4 spoilers until I'm done with the case, but I have something else to say anyway!



Spoiler: 4-4



Thalassa _totally_ has a Gavin family face. o.o



Certain bits and pieces are falling into place here...


----------



## Frosty~

Tiggy, whatever you do, don't repost Boot to the head or Mambolawyer. We've seen them enough x3

Does anyone else use the voice functions as much as I do?
In my first play through, I say all the phrases, but in replays, I only say Objection and Gotcha.


----------



## Butterfree

I'm cross-examining the reporter in 4-4, trying to Perceive a twitch. God, I hate this feature. <_<

Also, I'm still trying to write that Godotfic and find that there is a whole missing day in what we know about 3-5 at the Inner Temple, which is really not helpful. <_<



Spoiler: 3-5



On the Hazakura Temple side, we have the murder and Phoenix falling off the bridge on the night of February 6th, Edgeworth's investigation on February 7th, Edgeworth's trial on the morning of the eighth and Phoenix's investigation in the afternoon, during which the bridge is fixed. That gives us more than thirty-six hours during which the bridge is definitely down.

On the Inner Temple side, we have Godot killing Misty and all that obviously on the night of February 6th, and then _all we know about February 7th is that Pearl woke up, was lost and lonely and gravy'd the scroll._ Seriously, what was Godot doing that whole day? According to Maya's testimony, the time he cheered Pearl up was on February 8th when the bridge had been fixed; we know nothing of his activities between these points. To add to that, we also know that Maya woke up, placed the Psyche-Lock on the door and then channeled Dahlia (at most she could have been out cold until the morning of February 7th, since that's when Pearl tried to channel her again), and Dahlia was working on solving the Psyche-Lock until after the bridge was fixed; that would give her more than twenty-four hours to do so, which really ought to have been plenty of time. Admittedly we know she was "interrupted" by Pearl, and perhaps also by Godot, but that would require Pearl and/or Godot to be coming there awake pretty much constantly throughout the entire day and night _without ever noticing one another_ (not to mention also without knowing that Dahlia was in there, so they'd have no reason to be doing that). @_@ The only explanation I can think of is if somehow everybody on the Inner Temple side was magically unconscious or asleep during the whole of February 7th, which would move Pearl's gravying to the morning of the eighth, where it also makes somewhat more sense for Godot to be cheering her up. But that's pretty damned far-fetched since they have no reason to be out of the game for that long. Am I missing something or did the game developers just mess things up?


----------



## Cryssie

Y'know, something has been bugging me... 



Spoiler: 4-4



I was just listening to somebody singing The Guitar's Serenade on YouTube, and they used an image of Lamiroir for the video part.

And then I spotted Lamiroir's diamond-shaped brooch again. It's just like Zak and Valant's playing card suit brooches. Thalassa? :O

I had considered it before and all but dismissed it (for some reason), but seeing a picture of her again and being reminded of that brooch... hmm.



EDIT: 



Spoiler: 4-4



Didn't Lamiroir say something about a doctor having said that she might have lost her memory since an "accident" of some sort? :D This seems more likely the more I think about it...


----------



## DeadAccount

http://forums.court-records.net//viewtopic.php?f=31&t=9278

So will any of you guys be getting the cd?

I've heard low quality recordings of the first half of each song and oh lord...

This is the first time I've wanted to go and buy a cd and actually support a series. The orchestrated Guitar's serenade is beautiful and the girl who sings it has the most gorgeous voice. The first cornered theme is way better now, with drums.

The Turnabout Sister theme sounds a lot more pleasing to the ear now that they used strings instead of a harpsichord. Godot's theme is 150% sexier, the villain medley had me cracking up because of Gant's theme and Wellingtons theme made me laugh harder :3

So as soon as my dad gets paypal, I'm getting this cd <3


----------



## Dannichu

That does sound very awesome, but I have orchestrated versions of most of the songs on there already. I'm very tempted to get it just for the cover art, though X3


----------



## Sapphire

It really sounds great, but I don't think I will be able to buy it. I would if I could, though.


----------



## DeadAccount

I will most likely not be able to buy it either, but I want it like burning :(

gg Kink meme, now I say 'I ----- this like burning' a lot...


----------



## Dannichu

I freaking love the kinkmeme. So much. There are so many things that make me go O.O just from the request, it's amazing. 

Aw, I hope you do get it~
You'll probably be able to download it once it comes out, though. I'm so annoyed thefinalturnabout shut down; I got all my pretty PW orchestral/jazz music from there. But someone from CR is bound to give a link to download it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

D: I was gone for three days and I have no idea what you guys are talking about anymore. And yes, the kink meme is win. 

This person has lots of Phoenix Wright music on Youtube, for those who doesn't want to download it. 

Cryssie's siggy is awesome.


----------



## Deretto

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Tiggy, whatever you do, don't repost Boot to the head or Mambolawyer. We've seen them enough x3.


Have you seen this


----------



## DeadAccount

Deretto said:


> Have you seen this


Snowdrak! Her work is fabulous, my favourite part was the Franziska perfections song |3

Adrian's expression was adorable~


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Deretto said:


> Have you seen this


_Brilliant. _

Now I shall go back to browse Deviant art...


----------



## Cryssie

Crazy Linoone said:


> Cryssie's siggy is awesome.


Thank you. :D

Aaaand that's it. I'm totally up-to-date. I can go back and read every single spoiler tag I've had to skip now, hahahahah. >:D *Cough.*

My final thoughts about 4-4 (_all_ spoiler-tagged because I don't even want to give people the vaguest of hints that might ruin something for them):



Spoiler: 4-4



So the time-hopping was epic. Nice finisher. I do think, though, that the case picked up speed as it went along and was totally snowballing at a very fast pace towards the middle-end there. And it feels like it lacks closure somehow. Plus I still say Thalassa looks Gavin-ish. >:| Oh well.



It's been a very fun ride. Now I intend to draw more fanart (if and when the mood strikes me), hunt down these orchestral and jazz versions (?) of some of the games' music I've been hearing about, and try my hand at putting together a case. Although honestly, the more I played, the weaker my idea for that last one seemed. I think my idea may well be relegated simple tutorial-case status.

But never mind, because hahahahah, I'm _up-to-date at last_! :DDD


----------



## Butterfree

Spoiler: 4-4



Whoo, I'm playing as Phoenix again! :D Not that I have anything against Apollo (I rather like him), but it was a bit unsatisfying to just have 3-5 and then suddenly skip to Hobo!Phoenix who has already lost his badge. D:

EDIT: And haha, I was right about Trucy's father being the one on trial. Maybe I have Fey blood! :o

Which is even creepier because my boyfriend can look a little bit like Diego if you turn your head and he's positioned in a certain way and hasn't shaved for a little while (at least to me, but then again I see Godot everywhere right now). Maybe we are really the incarnations of Mia and Diego and that's why I ship it? :o


----------



## Dannichu

Deretto said:


> Have you seen this


The Hare Hare Yukai at the end... nearly killed me. X3

The bannana phone and and the Guitar Hero and Daryn's fishie underwear and Go Diego Go! and the EBA/Ouendan and oh it was awesome. AMV hell for the PW games X3


----------



## opaltiger

> Which is even creepier because Shadey can look a little bit like Diego if you turn your head and he's positioned in a certain way and hasn't shaved for a little while. Maybe we are really the incarnations of Mia and Diego and that's why I ship it? :o


okay! okay, fine, I admit, worse than JCS.

(also his hair isn't spiky enough)


----------



## Butterfree

opaltiger said:


> okay! okay, fine, I admit, worse than JCS.
> 
> (also his hair isn't spiky enough)


Ha! _I told you so_, didn't I? >:/ I have grown delusional and shippy in addition to fangirly, if this obsession is a bit lacking in the stalkery department.

And no, it's not spiky enough, but that's why you need to squint a bit and turn your head and be delusional like me to see it. :D


----------



## Autumn

Cryssie said:


> But never mind, because hahahahah, I'm _up-to-date at last_! :DDD


Nice work. :D

Okay, so. This question was asked on the old club and I'm bringing it back. xD

*doesn't know how to properly phrase the question* Uh... what order did you like the ending cases in (including both 1-4 and 1-5)? *still doesn't know how to phrase question*

Spoiler tags simply for safety purposes.
1. 3-5 



Spoiler



That was.... _brilliant_. Enthralling enough that I would spend until three in the morning (the latest I've ever stayed up with a video game) finishing it, emotional enough that I cried, surprising enough that I practically held a ":O" face for the whole night. That night itself was also brilliant... it was the night after I had completed 3-4, working alongside a friend of mine on the other forum (the one who had convinced me that I needed to buy Phoenix Wright in the first place, the reason I'm here now), and that next night we met again on the chatroom. I made a promise just before I left that I was going to complete the game that night. It was brilliant enough to warrant that. My friend's sister told me I wouldn't be able to complete it that night, but I tried anyway. When I didn't complete it by midnight, I told myself I would stop at one, but I didn't, and the hours flashed by... it's just too addicting to stop at. Too climatic. Just plain brilliance.


2. 4-4 



Spoiler



For a brief time I actually preferred this over 3-5, simply because of the sheer unexpectedness of it, what with Apollo being _Trucy's brother_ and all. I finished this one around midnight and had a real struggle not to squeal when the Apollo/Trucy thing was revealed.


3. 1-4 <3 Edgeworth. That's all I can say.
4. 2-4 Don't remember this one too well and can't check since my best friend's borrowing JFA at the moment, but I liked the fact that for once you actually had a guilty client. I also liked how they made it look like any other case (how basically it looks like the defendant is the only one who could have murdered the victim and them later it's shown that it was actually at a different place or that there was another person there or something). Interesting case, honestly.
5. 1-5 Don't remember this one too well either, but I don't think I liked it as much as the others. xD

So yeah.


----------



## Mhaladie

Deretto said:


> Have you seen this


Ahahahaha, that was _awesome_.

Also, the PW games I ordered got here today, oh I am so happy I think I'm going to go play them~
(I'll finally be able to read spoilers! 8D)


----------



## Butterfree

My opinions of the ending cases so far (i.e. not counting Apollo Justice):

1. 3-5 (surprise, surprise). 



Spoiler



I didn't like it that much until it had come to that point in the trial where Phoenix had just gone "Okay, the real killer was somebody who was on the Inner Temple side that night" and the chapter ended; it was something like three AM so I decided to finish it the next morning. I left the room to brush my teeth, thinking "Pearls channeled somebody and was the real murderer?"; then just as I entered the bathroom, everything suddenly just _clicked_ and I realized, "Oh, God, _Godot did it_." And then I spent the rest of the evening thinking, "Holy crap, I love this case." :D I like my messed-up murderers. Especially so when you've been facing them and thinking they were perfectly harmless. Seriously, I'd never have thought Godot would kill anyone until just that moment when everything fell into place.


2. 1-4. Edgeeeeey. :D (Hey, just because I'm obsessing over Godot doesn't mean Edgeworth isn't still awesome!) He needed a hug.
3. 2-4. 



Spoiler



I loved the client being guilty for once, and Matt was pretty awesomely messed up. And I really like Edgeworth's new theme music for some reason. Also, it had my favorite contradiction in the whole series, namely Shelly de Killer's confusion over Adrian Andrews' gender. Not hard to figure out or anything, but somehow I loved it to _bits_ anyway.


4. 1-5. Damn it, I love 1-5 too. D: Gant has awesome theme music. And it was just very long and engaging and managed miraculously well to stand on its own even though half of the characters in it were exclusive to that case. But I guess it's my least favorite, in the end. The others are just so darned good!

Really, one of the best things about the series to me is that all the final cases are pretty epic; they're memorable, involving, have some very nice twists and always feel suitably climatic to end the game with. You never get a "but the previous case was more interesting!" feeling. Even 1-5 did a great job of feeling even more epic than 1-4 in its own way.

Incidentally, 



Spoiler: 4-4



I think I have some sort of a thing for assisted suicide because this case suddenly got very interesting to me. That and a particular episode of _House_ made me squee to unnatural degrees as well.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

n_n I'd like to join.

Um. What can I say to make this more than a one-liner? xD Uh. I just finished JFA and am hunting for Trials and Tribulations.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Welcome! The more, the merrier, no? 

My favorites:


Spoiler: 3-5



EPIC WIN. I love how the game manages to give off all these hints about the real killer without spoiling anything. I laughed out loud when the lights went out and Godot was all glowing and stuff. Then I cried when I realized that Godot was the killer because of his mask thing. It was a great ride, with so many twists and turns it made my head spin. In a good way, of course. And Edgey and Fran makes a comeback, and you get to be Edgeworth. How awesome is that? And then there's the Misty thing and the Godot bleeding at the eyes.... I think Butterfree covered that already. Anyways, it was a great case.





Spoiler: 2-4



ALSO WIN. It seemed like a simple, normal case at first, with your client not guilty and all. But I knew something was up when the Psyche-Locks didn't go off when I asked Engarde whether he killed anyone or not. And getting a radio on the witness stand? Brilliant. And the Gumshoe tracker made me laugh. And I totally did _not_ expect the whole guilty client thing, even if the Psyche-Locks tipped me off a bit. And the whole Franziska getting shot and breaking down was a great twist. I love that case...





Spoiler: 1-4



Edgeworth~ Yeah. I was all squealing and stuff when I realized that Edgey didn't kill his dad. And the case made him gay. Yay.





Spoiler: 4-4



The case made me go :O for the rest of the day after I finished it. It was at the end when everything just sort of came together and found out that Laminoir was Apollo and Trucy mom (I already guessed that. THE HAIR, I SAY!) And the black Psyche-Locks almost made me drop my DS (It was sitting on a table. It can't drop.) Although I was hoping that they would explain the scar on Kristoph's hand...





Spoiler: 1-5



Gant is cool. Although it's on the bottom of the list, it's still an awesome case. Especially when I figured out that Gant was the killer. All the characters are great, too. I love all the lunches Angel offers to Phoenix (fish guts!). And Gant's music _is_ awesome. The only reason it's so low on the list is because all the other cases are too awesome.



That was hard... All the cases are so good....


----------



## Autumn

CL: Haha so totally agreed on 4-4 xD :OOOO

Oh, and *pokes Flametail* I got her into Phoenix Wright~ (and she told me she's attempting to go get T&T before noon today)


----------



## opaltiger

Spoiler: all the ending cases, naturally



1. 4-4. It started out fairly normally, took a turn for the interesting when we went back to Phoenix's case, and by the time I got to the time travel bit I was sold. Also, Klavier is cool. Also, if I am ever stuck in solitary confinement for anything I want a cell like Kristoph's. Also, figuring out who Juror 6 was a split second before seeing her reflection in the screen was cool.
2. 3-5. Godot is cool, playing Edgeworth was cooler, and then there was the actual plot. Yay, I say. Then there was the epic Fey backstory (and this case FINALLY made me realise why my mind kept wanting to say Morgan la Fey. god I am stupid HOW did I not see it before).
3. 1-4. THE PARROT.
4. 1-5. I like how long and twisted this one was. They somehow managed to make it all come together; it was also pretty cool since you were never quite sure where the crime took place and what exactly it was.
5. 2-4. Your client being guilty was amazing, the radio almost equalled the parrot, Maya being kidnapped was awesome... but the others are just cooler :(


----------



## Dannichu

I still love 2-4 best. I blame Adrian. 



Spoiler: JFA



And Matt, who was so psychopathic it was amazing - I did _not_ see him being evil coming at all, and the whole thing was perfectly timed with my "But what if Phoenix got a guilty client?" wonderings, and DeKiller was the best assasin ever and Fran at the end... ;~;


Plus, I think JFA's the funniest game I've ever, ever played. The other games are funny, but have nowhere near as many random refrences as JFA does.


Everyone's pretty much covered why the others were amazing, but if I had to put them in order, I'd say 4-4, 3-5, 1-4, 1-5 and 2-2 because I absolutely love it, even if it's not an "epic" case.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I agree with Dannichu here. 



Spoiler: JFA



Matt was really annoying me with the phone calls to Adrian, and he seemed too, well, refreshing to be guilty. And De Killer is awesome. I remember, in trail, they said something about him being suspicious because he looks like a baseball. That was funny.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

... xDD I must be psychic.

Well, I just finished 3-1 and am starting 3-2. I realized two things without any real evidence:


Spoiler: 3-1



Diego is _important._


And 



Spoiler: 3-2



Luke Atmey is the culprit.


Leafpool confirmed these suspicions. xD


----------



## Butterfree

Spoiler: 4-4



...okay, whut. Fourth-wall breaking much? Right now I'm playing through the whole... whats-its-name system part (attempting to break Drew's Psyche-Locks).

Unless I'm very much mistaken, Trucy's mother is Lamiroir, which would explain the whole 'mysterious past' thing that was bothering me in the last case because it was never revealed. Obviously, I figured Zak Gramarye was Shadi Smith the moment he appeared, which explains the locket with Trucy in it and all that.

I have to say I like how everything is being slowly pieced together, although I still find the past-present thing a bit... odd.


----------



## Zantetsuken

Um... I would like to sign up also...
But, I should warn everyone, I've only played PW:AA.
But I'm a member of the GSRPHQ on dA. I'm Damon Gant! =)
(Which I know accounts for nothing, but still...)


----------



## opaltiger

> ...okay, whut. Fourth-wall breaking much? Right now I'm playing through the whole... whats-its-name system part (attempting to break Drew's Psyche-Locks).


It's not actually breaking the fourth wall, although pretty much everyone seems to think it does. Wait until the very end.


----------



## Butterfree

Okay, my current theory about 4-4 is 



Spoiler



that Kristoph just _has_ to be the evil mastermind behind everything. The poison that killed Drew Misham was probably his nail polish. I mean, he even has a suspicious yellow envelope. And he's generally all evil. Just look at those black Psyche-Locks!

Incidentally, my pro-euthanasia mind seems unable to get itself to believe that whoever pulled the trigger to kill Magnifi Gramarye (part of me thinks Zak is the most reasonable suspect by any standard, and part of me thinks that knowing these games, Kristoph did it) did anything wrong at all. D: The man was suffering, he was terminally ill anyway, and requested it himself! _And_, to boot, apparently they were being coerced into following his orders, making them even less responsible. D: Where is the justice?


----------



## opaltiger

Spoiler: 4-4, so don't look at it Butterfree but if I don't post now I will forget later



I like how his evil scheme sort of worked by accident in the end.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^ Yeah. And how he broke down and his hair got all messed up. That was satisfying. Although they never explained the scar on his hand... I was hoping for some awesome plot-twisty explaination...


----------



## Flora

Join?

I just started 1-4 and I love the game already.  I already randomly said "Objection" about fifteen times. ^^


----------



## Faltzer

Club Membership Get.

So I tried out this Phoenix Wright on a ROM the other day and it is actually really good. I can't believe I ignored this awesome installment until NOW. I don't know about you guys but I'm always on edge when cornered plays.


----------



## Butterfree

Spoiler: 4-4



Okay, so Magnifi Gramarye killed himself. How on earth did I manage not to think of this obvious possibility? I think I somehow concluded that you can't shoot yourself in the forehead.

I must go headdesk at myself now.


----------



## Eclipse

Two new official art, with lotsa GodotxMia

http://www.court-records.net/arts/080530gemaga06_gssnap02.jpg
I just love Dahlia and Feenie in the background. I find it so odly cute and funny. xD

http://www.court-records.net/arts/080630gemaga07_gssnap02.jpg
LOL ghost!Mia and blind!Godot pairing. Either that, or Edgeworth's expression of shock that makes me giggle so much. xD
I spy with my little eyes Franny somewhere... :D


----------



## Kratos Aurion

lol @ Edgeworth's Steel Samurai mask

Oh, Edgey, you silly closet otaku you.

also _technically_ shouldn't those be spoiler'd? It was spoiler'd on C-R when I went and read most of the bios anyway a few months ago. :/


----------



## DeadAccount

I already posted those and all the other snapshots a few posts ago.


----------



## Cryssie

I just noticed that 



Spoiler: Godot, so 3-5, I guess



the shirt Godot/Diego stopped wearing when he was blinded was red. I guess he couldn't see it very well any more? Heh, minor, I know, but I never really examined his changes in appearance before. Also his tie is always the same colour as his hair, I think. :O



I amuse myself with the most trivial observations.


----------



## nastypass

There is irony in the second picture.  (hint: what is she holding)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

My brother got hooked on AA and won't give it back so I can finish my replay. D:

...which doesn't bother me any longer because JFA _finally_ friggin came today and now I have it and I'm not going to be left in the dark any longer and actually I wanted to go back to sleep but I have a shiny new (used) toy and I am torn between sleep and JFA and aaaaaaaaaaaa.

:D


----------



## Butterfree

Okay, so I finished Apollo Justice! :o



Spoiler: 4-4



...and I was so, so disappointed. D: It was so predictable! They'd made the details of the poisoning and the whole Thalassa=Lamiroir=Apollo's mother thing blatantly obvious halfway through the MASON system part! The last trial was a _joke_! Where was my epic courtroom battle of great revelations? Where was my nerve-wrecking cross-examination of the real culprit? (Yes, we cross-examined Kristoph, but it was so obvious what to present at every point because we already knew all the details! His hand was even the second thing I checked for a 'habit'!) I mean, it was a great case _until the last trial_. It was interesting and very promising. That trial was just such a horribly awful anticlimax. D: I was expecting there to be so much _more_. At least give us some sort of a final twist!

Worse still, Kristoph was kind of lame. D: We'd known he was an evil manipulator since the first case, it was ridiculously easy to point him out as the real killer in the final trial, and... well, all those black Psyche-Locks made me think he had some deep, dark secret or motive was otherwise interesting as a character, but... he wasn't. D: His motive all along was just "I want to win this case and then keep my reputation intact", and we don't even know why he'd go so far to win the case, because unlike the von Karma family, there doesn't appear to have been any drive on him to _need_ to win every trial. He was just Evil. Come on, even _Dahlia_, who was pretty messed up, had her own little personal tragic tale. And well, okay, Matt was irredeemably evil, but at least it was a revelation to find that he was evil and he had a bit of a history showing what a sick bastard he was. Why didn't Kristoph get anything? D:

Finally, I _really_ wanted to see some interesting brother dynamics in the final trial. Beyond Klavier sitting there and sweating for a bit, I mean. Apollo and Trucy were saying he was acting different from normal, but as far as I could tell there was nothing more to it than the sweating. We should have seen Kristoph twisting him around his little finger or Klavier standing up to his big brother for the first time or just Kristoph despising Klavier for being more successful than he was or something. D:

When the case was over, I thought "What? Honestly? This is it?" And I was just complimenting the series on the epicness of the final cases... DDD:


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: 1-4



WHAT THE HECK?!? von Karma has the most demented Objection call I've ever heard.  Seriously.

Plus that dude has issues. WAAAY too many issues.  Honestly, if he wants to rule the court, he should be a judge.

...On second thought, ERASE THAT IDEA!!


----------



## Kratos Aurion

...why is that a spoiler? But yeah, von Karma sounds like he eats babies for breakfast or something. As opposed to Payne, who sounds like one of the babies von Karma is about to eat.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^ :DDDDD *adds to sig* 

Von Karma objections are scary. I really though that he was going to eat me...


----------



## Dannichu

von Karma in German is the best and scariest thing ever. I downloaded his Objection (or "Einspruch") specially and it terrified meee~


----------



## Flora

It's a spoiler because I made it a spoiler.  I don't know why.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^ Beacause Von Karma Objections are so scary, posting them without a spoiler would be a crime~


----------



## Cryssie

Random thought of the day: 



Spoiler: 4-4



If Lamiroir/Thalassa is blind, how did she know which button at the end said "Not Guilty"? :O


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^  I thought she got her eyesight back... O.o Wasn't Phoenix talking about it at the end?


----------



## Cryssie

Oh yeah. o.o Good point! xD


----------



## Dannichu

Spoiler: 4-4



It'd be hilarious if she hit the wrong button by accident, though X3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^ Wow. That'll be really bad. 



Spoiler: mild spoiler?



What would happen if you click the GUILTY button though? My conscience likes to bug me about the most random things, so there's no way I'd be able to click that.


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: 1-4



So yeah, I finally beat it. Yay.

Though, I do have to say...EDGEY YOU IDIOT!  YOU MADE ME LOSE YESTERDAY AND I HAD TO START THE ENTIRE LAST DAY OVER!  Graaah.

I loved when von Karma hit his head on the wall. :D

And the best satisfation of all was in the credits, when Edgey was all like

"Whooooooooooooooooooooooooop!  Gumshoooooooooooooooooooooooooooe!"

Good Edgey. :D


----------



## Keltena

Crazy Linoone said:


> ^ Wow. That'll be really bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mild spoiler?
> 
> 
> 
> What would happen if you click the GUILTY button though? My conscience likes to bug me about the most random things, so there's no way I'd be able to click that.





Spoiler: 4-4



IIRC, there's a hung jury and the trial is postponed until the next day, but Vera dies during the night.


----------



## Autumn

You know, the fact that the games' term of "game over" is a guilty verdict can make for some... shall we say _awkward_ situations?

Wolfheart was over at my house one night playing 1-4, and she kept playing after I went to bed. the next morning she told me that "I had already gotten [the defendant (spoilerproof :P)] proven innocent, but I lost the exclamation points and they called him guilty..." xD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Flora and Ashes said:
			
		

> Spoiler: 1-4
> 
> 
> 
> And the best satisfation of all was in the credits, when Edgey was all like
> 
> "Whooooooooooooooooooooooooop!  Gumshoooooooooooooooooooooooooooe!"
> 
> Good Edgey. :D


I know~ I laughed when that happened.


----------



## Flora

Spoiler: 1-4



Same here.

von Karma so deserved prisonification.





Spoiler: 1-5



Aaaaand I'm stuck again.  Graaaaah.

Also, that Blue Badger thing is creepy.

_Also also, the game stole my name translation._

Shut up, Tenshi.


----------



## Dannichu

Flora and Ashes said:


> Spoiler: 1-4
> 
> 
> 
> Same here.
> 
> von Karma so deserved prisonification.





Spoiler:  JFA ish?



He gets the death penalty eventually. That's why Phoenix thinks Fran's so personally angry with him.



Crazy Linoone's post made me want to ask this: 



Spoiler: 2-4 majorly



At the very end of the Engarde case, did you pick to plead innocent (saving Adrian) or guilty (saving Maya)? On my first playthough I picked the option to save Adrian, but after replaying it I noticed that whichever option you choose will make poor ol' Nick cradle his head and do his "I'm sorry Maya..." thing.


----------



## Mercy

May I join? :3

I have all four Ace Attorney games and I love them all. <3 I'm currently re-playing Apollo Justice and I'm on case 3.



Spoiler: 4-4



Was it just me or did anyone else expect Trucy and Apollo to be half-brother and sister?


----------



## Autumn

Dannichu said:
			
		

> At the very end of the Engarde case, did you pick to plead innocent (saving Adrian) or guilty (saving Maya)? On my first playthough I picked the option to save Adrian, but after replaying it I noticed that whichever option you choose will make poor ol' Nick cradle his head and do his "I'm sorry Maya..." thing.


EDIT: I think I pleaded guilty, but I don't quite remember since it's been months since I last played it and Wolfheart's currently borrowing the game, so I can't check. Uh. No, I'm positive I did plead guilty, actually.


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:


> Spoiler: 2-4 majorly
> 
> 
> 
> At the very end of the Engarde case, did you pick to plead innocent (saving Adrian) or guilty (saving Maya)? On my first playthough I picked the option to save Adrian, but after replaying it I noticed that whichever option you choose will make poor ol' Nick cradle his head and do his "I'm sorry Maya..." thing.





Spoiler: 2-4



Isn't it the other way around? Pleading Engarde's innocence will save Maya (as then de Killer will release her) while incriminating Adrian, while pleading guilty will make de Killer kill Maya (or so you think).

I said guilty; it violated my personal sense of justice to have him declared innocent in court to save Maya, not that I actually thought Maya would be killed even if I did that. I think the reason he will always say "I'm sorry Maya" is that if he pleads guilty, Maya will supposedly die, while if he pleads innocent, he will be ignoring Maya's direct order to have him found guilty and not worry about her.



(You marked this as a spoiler for the wrong case, by the way; you said 4-2, while it's supposed to be 2-4.)


----------



## Dannichu

Butterfree said:


> Spoiler: 2-4
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it the other way around? Pleading Engarde's innocence will save Maya (as then de Killer will release her) while incriminating Adrian, while pleading guilty will make de Killer kill Maya (or so you think).
> 
> I said guilty; it violated my personal sense of justice to have him declared innocent in court to save Maya, not that I actually thought Maya would be killed even if I did that. I think the reason he will always say "I'm sorry Maya" is that if he pleads guilty, Maya will supposedly die, while if he pleads innocent, he will be ignoring Maya's direct order to have him found guilty and not worry about her.
> 
> 
> 
> (You marked this as a spoiler for the wrong case, by the way; you said 4-2, while it's supposed to be 2-4.)





Spoiler



It might well be... I thought the final question was us saying whether or not Adrian is guilty or not of killing Jean, but it's been a while since I played that case and you're probably right. 

I figured that he'd apologize to Maya for letting her kidnapper go free; if you screw up and get the glorified Game Over (the "miracle never happen" one) Nick says that Maya was set free but never spoke to him again, which makes me think she _really_ wanted Engarde locked up no matter what.



I'm not so good with the numbers thing D:


----------



## Icalasari

May I join? I just got Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations (my gf bought it for me x.x I didn't want to trouble her, though, so we made a deal :3), and it is AWESOME!

I couldn't find the first anywhere, though D:

Currently on the second Investigation of the second case (How would that go? 2-3?)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Most of the time we don't number them by the phase of investigation. It's the number of the game followed by the number of the case, so you would be on 3-2.


----------



## Icalasari

Ah, ok.

X.X I still wish that I was able to get the first one. People at Toys R' Us, when i asked, said that the first AND second ones are no longer being made. Is that true?


----------



## DeadAccount

So I went to four GAME stores, two Gmaestop stores and a few other stores selling videogames. Not one had any of the games.

D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone

^ That's what happened with my search for JFA. I went to, like, FIVE Gamestops, Circuit City, Best Buy, Target, Toys R' Us (hey, I was desperate), and non had JFA. So I had to order it online with T&T because it was really cheap and stuff.

Now, for Dannichu's question:  I picked Guilty, because I had no idea what just happened, and Engarde is evil like that. And wasn't Maya freed anyways?

Speaking of 2-4... 



Spoiler



I _so_ squealed when Franziska appeared in 2-4 with the evidence. That was pure awesome.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Dannichu said:


> Spoiler: 2-4 majorly
> 
> 
> 
> At the very end of the Engarde case, did you pick to plead innocent (saving Adrian) or guilty (saving Maya)? On my first playthough I picked the option to save Adrian, but after replaying it I noticed that whichever option you choose will make poor ol' Nick cradle his head and do his "I'm sorry Maya..." thing.





Spoiler: very end of 2-4



Yeah, but in all honesty that's how a lot of major decisions in these games are. I read part of your question before because I thought I was far enough to not be spoiled and was all "wait... you mean I have to choose? aaaaaaaaaaaa D:D:" but then I reasoned that Maya is in the third game and so it's obviously not like de Killer will _actually_ kill her, you know? So with that knowledge I felt perfectly safe choosing to save Adrian. What Butterfree said, basically.

...to tell you the truth I was more upset when Mia asked me whether I was going to plead guilty or not guilty after Engarde had already been exposed anyway. I mean, it's my civic duty to throw the bum in jail, but I had a perfect win record and I didn't want to ruin it! [/von Karma] But in the end you lose no matter what, so eh.

Oh and I am also really really mad at myself because I spent like a _day_ trying to tell de Killer that Adrian couldn't have gotten the bear from him. I knew which piece of evidence made the most sense (not for the reason they were thinking of but it still made sense!) but I could've _sworn_ I'd already presented it to him and gotten a negative response D: I hate it when I do that. I need to start writing down what I have and haven't presented when I get confused like that.



I liked Engarde, though. I mean, he seems kinda dumb and he's sort of spacey and obnoxious 



Spoiler: midway through 2-4



and is a crazy controlling psychopath that sort of looks like von Karma (where the heck did he get those scratches, anyway? Did Shoe see through to his evil soul or something? :D where'd that glass come from, too?) and did a bunch of horrible things


 but I guess he's kind of like some of the characters from YGO GX: annoying as hell and pretty damn stupid for all intents and purposes but grows on you. :/ I still want to know why they let him have a cell phone in jail, though.

So as you can probably surmise by my ability to answer Danni's question and so forth, I _just_ finished JFA and will be jumping into T&T tonight. Huzzah.


----------



## Icalasari

Would we be allowed to ask for help here in the club?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

As long as you spoiler'd anything spoiler-worthy, no reason you couldn't. Or I suppose you could PM someone from the club you know has beaten whatever you're stuck on. But questions have been answered here before.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Icalasari said:


> Would we be allowed to ask for help here in the club?


You can always Google for walkthroughts online. Or go to Court Records.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Ah, but I think it seems less like cheating if you ask a friend instead of looking it up. I felt bad when I peeked at Neeker's guide while working on 1-5 (and possibly one other AA case), although to be fair it was at a point where I honestly logically never would've thought to look [place] because I'd already examined right next to it and couldn't tell the difference. :p And it could wreck things for you if you aren't careful enough to find a spoiler-free guide. Personally I'd rather a friend dropped a hint and I figured it out from there than reading "Present the lawn gnome at exactly this spot in the testimony".

...haha, my brother is mad at me because I keep saying things about JFA when I'm surprised or amused and then won't let him see the game so he can see what I'm talking about. He nearly threw a hissy fit when I made a comment about someone; poor boy, he just doesn't understand the concept of "crappy as I think your memory is even _you_ aren't dumb enough to forget what looking at this would spoil for you". If he'd just hurry up and get unstuck on 1-5 I'd let him play and see for himself. So... I blame him. Yes.

I blundered my way through JFA without getting help from anyone, though. There was a lot of objecting and presenting of the badge when I got frustrated and forgot I hadn't presented the logical evidence already, but dammit I got through it! Why, yes, I am a fabulous retard, thanks.


----------



## Eclipse

Dannichu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It might well be... I thought the final question was us saying whether or not Adrian is guilty or not of killing Jean, but it's been a while since I played that case and you're probably right.
> 
> I figured that he'd apologize to Maya for letting her kidnapper go free; if you screw up and get the glorified Game Over (the "miracle never happen" one) Nick says that Maya was set free but never spoke to him again, which makes me think she _really_ wanted Engarde locked up no matter what.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not so good with the numbers thing D:


Yeah, that makes sense. Maya has her own sense of justice, so she probably thought that the right thing had more worth then her life?


----------



## Autumn

Kratos Aurion said:


> Ah, but I think it seems less like cheating if you ask a friend instead of looking it up.


Haha yes. I usually use walkthroughs for getting through games (although I've pretty much dropped that habit now), but for Phoenix Wright, which is quite possibly the game that needs a walkthrough the _most_ out of the ones I have, I made a promise never to use one. When I got stuck, I would ask Dannichu (I don't remember how many times I've done that now... 10+, I think), and she'd always give me the exact thing to do, and then some...

Random thought: I probably would have needed more help on 3-4 had one of my best friends on the other forum not suggested we work through the case together, as she hadn't started the case yet (we did this in June, but she was ready for 3-4 around the time I got AA, back in _March_... xD). As a team, we only needed help once (I don't remember where), so we just asked her twin sister, who was also on the chatroom and had completed the game (and by the looks of it, spoiled her sister for 3-5). That was a fun night. :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yeah, looking at guides is kinda like cheating, but when there's nobody you can ask and you've been staring at a certain ugly face on the witness stand for _ever_, then guides are the best way to go. 



Spoiler: 4-4



I looked at a guide for perceiving Brushel, because if I stare at his ugly face and toothbrush for any longer, I'll probably go insane.


----------



## Icalasari

Had to use the Spoiler Free guide. It ended up being something that made me groan and go, "...My GOD, how did I FORGET THAT!?", so it didn't feel like cheating, as it was something so OBVIOUS that nothing short of flat out being told what to do would have done it for me.

Also had to use it when 



Spoiler: 3-2



I got caught, with only one chance, no returns, having saved at the, "I could prove he (atmey) was at the scene of the crime". I SAVED in a spot that apparently had NO ANSWERS (On the Motive for Murder part of part 4-2 in case 2, Stolen Turnabout. I saved after selecting, "I can prove it!"), so I had to look at a guide, lest I be stuck forever... Then I scrolled down too far and got some answers I didn't want x.x Next time, I am just going to post my problem here x.x

Also, because of this case, I now hate Godot and his freaking cyborg face... I hope it malfunctions and blows up, preventing him from being the prosecutor for at LEAST one case... x.x Yes, his damned smug attitude and stupid metaphors and similes are driving me mad x.x


----------



## DeadAccount

So, no new information at E3.

gg Capcom.


----------



## Dannichu

^ Aw, I know. D:

I had to used a guide for most games. Most percieving things in AJ, because I'm appallingly bad at it. But mostly in court, I'll save before something and keep resetting after I lost if I don't present the right stuff. Man, I was so happy they got rid of your ability to present profiles in AJ because it greatly decresed the amount of stuff I could present because it might be right. 
I kinda missed them out of court, though.


----------



## Cryssie

Random question: favourite character freakouts? Y'know, the epic animations you get when you've finally cornered them and they're like "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNGGGGHHHHH!!!!!". Or similar. Include minor freakout animations, too. Y'know, the "Urk!" ones. Or similar.

Here are mine:



Spoiler: 1-5



Damon Gant and his sudden explosion of freakish terror. My first mad thought, finishing 1-5 at some sleepy hour of the morning, was that he'd somehow violently blown the outer layers of his skin off and turned into something that looked a lot like a zombie. Freakish indeed.





Spoiler: 2-4



Matt Engarde. It's enough of a "whoa" moment when he stops being spacey and dumb, sweeps his hair back revealing the scratches across his eye, grabs a glass out of nowhere and starts acting evil, but pushing him to the point where he snaps and gouges bloody lines across his face (how sharp are those fingers of his?) like... well, a madman... is greatly satisfying, don't you think? His panicked "oh man, I am so _dead_" expression is lovely, too.





Spoiler: 3-1, 3-4?, 3-5



Dahlia Hawthorne. All her animations are excellent, actually. Mean Dahlia, glowing-eyes Dahlia... the way the butterflies flittering around her suddenly burn to dust when she loses it is awesome, too. But her final freakout is probably the most unique and epic one so far. Evil spirit Dahlia!





Spoiler: 3-4, 3-5



Now Godot never really freaks out, does he? He's cool like that. Nevertheless, he's got some this-is-a-bad-situation animations that just drip awesomeness (in fact, I'd say that he's another one whose animations - including his Diego ones - are all amazing). Shattering the cup with one hand (back when he was Diego) in 3-4 was sweet enough, but the visor explosion and bleeding from the eyes in 3-5 was even sweeter. I think he still holds the record so far for the most (stylish) bleeding done in a courtroom? :D





Spoiler: 4-3



Daryan, you shark-wearing jerk, you. I mention this guy for his freakout animation alone this time. Look at a sprite sheet of him. Seriously. When he's screaming and whipping his hair all over the place, _his head does not exist_. He is a pointy hairstyle on a neck. @_@ It's creepy.





Spoiler: 4-4



Kristoph Gavin. Somehow it wasn't quite as satisfying to expose this guy as it seems like it should have been - maybe he should have remained Apollo's mentor at least for one full case so it would have a little more impact when he's accused the first time - but it's still quite a sight to see when he breaks down looking like he just crawled out of a river, or laughs in an utterly cracked fashion with one hand on his face.



Honourable mention goes to 



Spoiler: 4-4



Brushel's tie-around-head "Urk!" animation. As if that guy wasn't weird enough. o.o


----------



## opaltiger

> (how sharp are those fingers of his?)


My nails are perfectly capable of drawing blood (I have learnt to be careful), so it's not that strange.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Cryssie said:


> Random question: favourite character freakouts? Y'know, the epic animations you get when you've finally cornered them and they're like "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNGGGGHHHHH!!!!!". Or similar. Include minor freakout animations, too. Y'know, the "Urk!" ones. Or similar.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2-4
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Engarde. It's enough of a "whoa" moment when he stops being spacey and dumb, sweeps his hair back revealing the scratches across his eye, grabs a glass out of nowhere and starts acting evil, but pushing him to the point where he snaps and gouges bloody lines across his face (how sharp are those fingers of his?) like... well, a madman... is greatly satisfying, don't you think? His panicked "oh man, I am so _dead_" expression is lovely, too.





Spoiler: 2-4



I still say he looks like von Karma at that point. And what's in that glass, anyway? Chocolate milk? It's too brown and opaque-looking to be anything else, IMO. :/ He's all "hahahaha fear me and my intimidating looks and my super-suave CHOKLIT MILK"



Uh... anyway. Most of them are pretty amusing (I'm pretty damn sure real criminals and lawyers, uh, don't wig out and pretty much explode every five seconds) but you wanted favorites so.



Spoiler: 1-4



Manfred von Karma after you expose the murder and all that. It's fairly entertaining on its own, but once you've seen all the funny icons and images you can make out of those animations... yeah. Takes the cake _easy._ FAIRY GODPARENTS FAIRY GODPARENTS



And a lot of people do that exploding thing in JFA, I've noticed. Trilo's head and arms fly off and then magically reappear, 



Spoiler: 2-4



Adrian breaks her glasses about seven times and actually has enough replacements in her pocket to make up for it and de Killer's radio starts sweating oil (why that is in radio?) and then blows up on several occasions...


 yeah. 



Spoiler: 2-3 and 2-4



Also pressing Acro and Adrian to the point where they started confessing stuff made me feel really, _really_ bad. D:



Minor-wise... eh... any time Edgeworth loses his composure completely is good for a few chuckles. And I've noticed that Franziska has developed her father's habit of grabbing her shoulder when she gets upset (doesn't Edgeworth, too?).

...oh, and the time that Godot spent thirty seconds calmly drinking coffee after I pointed out a contradiction for no apparent reason other than to do a spit take. :D


----------



## Autumn

Kratos Aurion said:
			
		

> ...oh, and the time that Godot spent thirty seconds calmly drinking coffee after I pointed out a contradiction for no apparent reason other than to do a spit take. :D


That was _epic._
:D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Kratos Aurion said:


> yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2-3 and 2-4
> 
> 
> 
> Also pressing Acro and Adrian to the point where they started confessing stuff made me feel really, _really_ bad. D:


I totally agree there. 

I really liked 



Spoiler: minor T&T



Deliah's exploding butterflies


. And when 



Spoiler: 1-5



Gant sort of blows up.



And Godot's animations are just all epic.


----------



## Icalasari

Kratos Aurion said:


> ...oh, and the time that Godot spent thirty seconds calmly drinking coffee after I pointed out a contradiction for no apparent reason other than to do a spit take. :D


*glug glug glug PSSSSHHHH!*

That ALMOST made up for 3-2. That, 



Spoiler: 3-2



Atmey, the annoying pest, when he cracks and spews out a ton of words with NO spacing whatsoever XDDD


, and 



Spoiler: 3-3



Kodo (?) freaking out in court when I tried to explore his fascination with ribbons :D



Oh, having troubles in 3-3



Spoiler: 3-3



Victor Kodo (I THINK that's his name *too lazy to go check*). I am at the part where he describes the witness. The witness wearing the 'broken spectacle', listening to the 'wireless', etc. This came after I learnt of his ribbon fetish :D Anyways, I cannot find the contradiction that proves that his memory is, as Phoenix puts it, "Full of more holes than a slice of swiss". Can somebody nudge me in the right direction? Don't tell me outright what to do, just try to drop some hints that will help it click in, please :D


----------



## Dannichu

^Kudo :3



Kratos Aurion said:


> Spoiler: 2-4
> 
> 
> 
> I still say he looks like von Karma at that point. And what's in that glass, anyway? Chocolate milk? It's too brown and opaque-looking to be anything else, IMO. :/ He's all "hahahaha fear me and my intimidating looks and my super-suave CHOKLIT MILK"


It's GRAVY :D



Spoiler: AA



Manfred's freakout was awesome. Uuh, I liked Marshall's "OMG!" face when he grabs his poncho in the suddenly-present wind. And freaking out April May was _terrifying_ O.O





Spoiler: JFA



Wellingon's self-strangulation was pretty memorable... Morgan's eyes disappearing was a tad creepy and I _love_ Adrian's limitless supply of glasses. Matt's freakout at the end was pretty awesome, too.





Spoiler: T&T



Dahlia was awesome all the way though, but I especially liked her burning butterflies and the bit at the very end when she's all Medusa-y. I liked it when Furio went nuts because imagined him to be Phoenix and that was funny X3 What Ron's hair did when he freaked out was hilarious and Jean didn't _need_ to freak out to become as scary as hell.





Spoiler: AJ



I loved Olga's transformation... I loved Olga so much X3 Brushel's made me laugh far too much, Wesley's was mildly disturbing and Daryan's just... woah.


----------



## Glacedon

Eh, I just started ace attorney, but I only know about Apollo Justice, and I'm up to the point that we are just Finished Contradicting Lormiare and now going back to Ema Skye.
I personally think its Daryan who killed LeTousse, but I don't know. Strange remark-->I also think his hair looks like a Penis Anyways, if I could, could I maybe join, even though I don't know much about ace attorney, besides a little bit of AJ?


----------



## Icalasari

Ok... Managed to guess 



Spoiler: 3-3



Does Kudo not know left from right or have some sort of odd optic condition or something? Because his description of the crime scene would be perfect... If he swapped left for right and right for left O.o

Anyways... Help with Violetta's psyche-lock? She is too creepy for me T.T


----------



## Flora

My favorite freakout thing was 



Spoiler: 1-4



von Karma's.  I seriously watched him beat his head on th wall repeatedly for 30 whole seconds. :D



As for minor freakouts...



Spoiler: 1-2{Not that we need a spoiler, this thing was so early in the game. :D}



April May seriously looked murderous when I pointed out contradictions. :D



Also, I use seriously a lot.

Also also, I need to hit the GameStop.  JFA, here I come!


----------



## Not Meowth

Cryssie said:


> Random question: favourite character freakouts? Y'know, the epic animations you get when you've finally cornered them and they're like "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNGGGGHHHHH!!!!!". Or similar. Include minor freakout animations, too. Y'know, the "Urk!" ones. Or similar.


I like most of them really. It's great because then you know you've got 'em cornered.

I love how most times Edgeworth can't get the witnesses to state their name and profession.


----------



## Flora

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I like most of them really. It's great because then you know you've got 'em cornered.
> 
> I love how most times Edgeworth can't get the witnesses to state their name and profession.


Yes, that is hilarious. ^^

I feel for Edgey though.


----------



## Not Meowth

Flora and Ashes said:


> Yes, that is hilarious. ^^
> 
> I feel for Edgey though.


You mean Little Worthy? XD

Gant is weird. Wright-o? Udgey?...

And what is with his swimming obsession?


----------



## Flora

I haven't actually gotten there yet. Stupid investigation...



Spoiler: 1-5



I love Edgey's chess set, with all the Edgeys surrounding the spiky-haired pawn aka Phoenix. -^.^-


----------



## DeadAccount

...

Why do people call her Violetta? Isn't her name Viola?


----------



## Keltena

It's a nickname, although I'm not sure who would make a nickname longer than the actual name. xD

Hi, Glacedon! *waves*


----------



## Not Meowth

Flora and Ashes said:


> I haven't actually gotten there yet. Stupid investigation...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1-5
> 
> 
> 
> I love Edgey's chess set, with all the Edgeys surrounding the spiky-haired pawn aka Phoenix. -^.^-





Spoiler: 1-5



I like his jacket.

Framed.
On the wall. =D


----------



## Icalasari

Seriously... Help with 



Spoiler: 3-3



Violetta's psyche-lock. I can't even go and attempt for a little while... SHE WANTS TO KILL ME WITH FOOD! T.T


----------



## Mercy

Icalasari said:


> Seriously... Help with
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3-3
> 
> 
> 
> Violetta's psyche-lock. I can't even go and attempt for a little while... SHE WANTS TO KILL ME WITH FOOD! T.T


Which part exactly do you need help with? 



Spoiler: 3-3



Have you already presented the repair bill?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Welcome, Glacedon! Anything Ace Attorney related is cool.



Glacedon said:


> Strange remark-->I also think his hair looks like a Penis


I agree. Especially the way he touches it.... *shudders*


----------



## Glacedon

Heh thanks, I finished the case and now it realy hurts........Recollection of the case--->I was so close to being correct with my guess, I guessed that Daryan had done it all, but something was missing, his accompice that flipped the switch to ignite the guitar.


----------



## DeadAccount

Glacedon said:


> Heh thanks, I finished the case and now it realy hurts........Recollection of the case--->I was so close to being correct with my guess, I guessed that Daryan had done it all, but something was missing, his accompice that flipped the switch to ignite the guitar.


We have spoiler tags you know.

Also, the Gyakuten Saiban meets orchestra 2008 is wonderful. Favourite tracks including Court suite 1-3, Guitar's Serenade, Court suite 4 and Great Revival.

That's nearly all of them xD;

The really filled out the GS3 cornered theme, which made me really happy. The girl who sings Guitars serenade has the most wonderful voice and is brilliant at English singing. One thing that annoyed me was the cornered theme in Court suite 4, it sounded too blocky and slow which I can understand due to it being techno-ish in the game.


----------



## Cryssie

opaltiger said:


> My nails are perfectly capable of drawing blood (I have learnt to be careful), so it's not that strange.


Oh, fair enough, I guess. Mine are very short, so it just seemed a bit less likely to me somehow.



Flora and Ashes said:


> Spoiler: 1-5
> 
> 
> 
> I love Edgey's chess set, with all the Edgeys surrounding the spiky-haired pawn aka Phoenix. -^.^-


That is amusing, yes. :D What I want to know, though, is 



Spoiler: 1-5, minor



why he displays those flowers from Oldbag by his window. He can't secretly like her, surely. To people who didn't know who "Wendy" was, though...



> Ema: Wendy? Is she Mr Edgeworth's fiancee?


"Oh, um... yes. Of course I have a fiancée. Wendy - that is a girl's name, you see. ... I- I beg your pardon, Wright? No, _not *that* Wendy_, you insolent man. This is... another Wendy. Yes."


----------



## Icalasari

Mercedes said:


> Which part exactly do you need help with?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3-3
> 
> 
> 
> Have you already presented the repair bill?


x.x Nevermind. Got it last night when Gumshoe told me 



Spoiler: 3-3



who the girl was... x.x Wow, this case is easier than I thought...


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Cryssie said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh, um... yes. Of course I have a fiancée. Wendy - that is a girl's name, you see. ... I- I beg your pardon, Wright? No, _not *that* Wendy_, you insolent man. This is... another Wendy. Yes."





Spoiler: minor 1-5



Haha. I saw that too, and I think he kept it for the Steel Samurai figurine.


----------



## Mercy

Crazy Linoone said:


> Spoiler: minor 1-5
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I saw that too, and I think he kept it for the Steel Samurai figurine.


Heh. That reminds me of this. xD


----------



## Dannichu

^ I _adore_ that. 

For those who've played T&T, Zarla's newest PW-flavour picture is pretty funny. I'd link it, but my computer's being a little bit stupid. >.>


----------



## Icalasari

Gah. LAST case on Trials and Tribulations x.x

I need help with it



Spoiler: 3-5. These actually describe a testimony in detail, so please don't read unless you have completed the game or are certain that you do not care about the case getting spoilt for you



Currently in court. Sister Bikini (thank you capcom for putting those disturbing images in my head >.>) is giving the testimony about what could have happened to the blade. Essentially, she has said that the murder occurred at around 11 pm. After being woken up via Wright stepping on her (ouch). She sent him to call for help, and she went to the main hall to wait. She saw snowmobile tracks, showing that it had been used recently. She then said that the killer probably ditched the weapon in the river, and then explained how Iris knows how to use a Snowmobile. I pressed ALL parts of it. I cannot see any contradictions between the evidence/profiles and the testimony. Without telling me precisely what to do, can somebody please nudge me in the right direction?



Oh, and Edgeworth ROCKS!


----------



## Dannichu

Off the top of my head (and at 2am this isn't gonna help) 



Spoiler: T&T-5



It's something to do with the tracks and there being only one set and it snowing. Or something. Gah, I forget x.x
The snowmobile photo and possibly the weather report have something to do with it, though.


----------



## Icalasari

Spoiler: 3-5



I wouldn't have thought of that. After all, it stopped snowing, according to the weather report, at roughly 10:50 pm. And with their being only one set, well, it may have been easier on the vehicle to go on the tracks it made before. Gckg... If that is the answer and the prosecutor goes for it without objection, then I really feel sorry for anybody tried under the judicial system in the PW games x.x


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Icalasari said:


> Spoiler: 3-5
> 
> 
> 
> Gckg... If that is the answer and the prosecutor goes for it without objection, then I really feel sorry for anybody tried under the judicial system in the PW games x.x


I agree. That's one of the reasons I don't want to be a lawyer. XP


----------



## Dannichu

It'd be hilarious if there was a judicial system anything like the one in the PW world. Like trials taking place _two days _after the incident.


----------



## Icalasari

Spoiler: 3-5



Ok, she did object. Now I am stuck on Larry, the testimony being, "What I saw that night Part 2". ...His first testimony was full of so many holes that now he is making up for it by filling all the holes x.x Help?



And the judicial system NEEDS to be like that! Magatama's for all! :D


----------



## Mercy

Icalasari said:


> Spoiler: 3-5
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, she did object. Now I am stuck on Larry, the testimony being, "What I saw that night Part 2". ...His first testimony was full of so many holes that now he is making up for it by filling all the holes x.x Help?





Spoiler: 3-5



Press Larry when he says, "There was still some thunder, but I went right away to check it out." or something like that. Press further, and then ask "Why didn't you call anyone?" Then he'll add a new statement.



Hope that helps. x3


----------



## Frosty~

Since there's no actual discussion going on right now, and we're just helping Icalasari...
Top five favourite main and minor characters?

Main characters:
1: Fran <3
2: Gumshoeeee ^_^
3: Udgey =D
4: Edgey :3
5: Phoenix (No silly nickname here)

Minor:
1: Adrian
2: Matt Engarde
3: Lotta
4: Jake Marshall
5: Eldoon


----------



## Cryssie

I honestly can't decide on favourites any more. Edgey, Franziska and Godot are right up there, though. Prosecutors are awesome.

But beyond that... I love all the characters for their quirks and charms and unique awesomeness and refuse to even attempt to rank them. 8D


----------



## Mr Marzipan

I wanna join :D I've only played the first game but I'm working on changing that.


----------



## Keltena

*deeeep breath*

*Main Characters*
1. Edgeworth
2. Franziska
3. Gumshoe
4. Ema
5. Phoenix

*Minor Characters*
1. Adrian
2. Dahlia
3. Matt
4. Vera
5. Jake

Something like that, at least.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Cryssie said:


> I honestly can't decide on favourites any more. Edgey, Franziska and Godot are right up there, though. Prosecutors are awesome.
> 
> But beyond that... I love all the characters for their quirks and charms and unique awesomeness and refuse to even attempt to rank them. 8D


My thoughts exactly. All the characters are too awesome to be put into lists.


----------



## Icalasari

Mercedes said:


> Spoiler: 3-5
> 
> 
> 
> Press Larry when he says, "There was still some thunder, but I went right away to check it out." or something like that. Press further, and then ask "Why didn't you call anyone?" Then he'll add a new statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps. x3


Thank you :D

And I just got my favourite quote ever!



Spoiler: 3-5



Edgeworth: Are
Von Karma: You
Judge: High!
The girl... She's really high up in this picture!



XD


----------



## octobr

You know, I still love pw, I'm just too scared to come in here due to AJ talk. ;c Verne still hasn't gotten AJ ... mainly cause I've never seen it anywhere. 

Aaand that's all.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

omg Vernes where have you beeeen it's not the PW club without you D: It's okay, enough of us don't have AJ (guess what? After I finally got JFA and T&T it _magically_ disappears from store shelves!) and the rest of these inconsiderate people change the subject if you baaawww about it long enough.

Your avatar wins, btw.


----------



## octobr

It hasn't? Oh, you flatter me so! ;o seriously don't be a suck up kids :| i love-a you alla

and about icon: :B I know. That's what I thought when I found it (hurr lj communities go go go). 

And also my ds broke so I would totally be replaying PW right now but alas. (even though I should be rereading harry potter. ... or doing summer reading assignments. Yeah.)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

It isn't sucking up if it's true. :/ Verneposts in PW club made me happy. Not that other posts lack the potential to make me happy, but... it just isn't the same. Now it can be a more complete happy than it was before.


----------



## Angua

*Joins* I've got the first two games, working through the second one. I'm upset at the lack of Edgeworth. Very upset. *Is a Phoenix/Miles shipper.*

Max looks awesome, though. ^^


----------



## Eclipse

Question...
http://www.court-records.net/arts/080430gemaga05_gssnap02.jpg
Look at the three in the background. Maybe they're their parents? I speculate the one in the red shirt is Phoenix' dad, The one behind them is Edgeworth's, and the last man is Larry's.


----------



## Frosty~

...No...that's Hammond, Grossberg and Diego :|


----------



## octobr

They're definitely not parents. If you do a simple search on the court-records characters page, you'll see they're probably Grossberg, whatshisface the dead guy ROBERT HAMMOND, and... some... dude in a red shirt I don't recognize whatever. He's probably not important anyways. 

Since Edgy's dad wears glasses and slicked hair. And Larry's dad probably disowned him since he's so damn retarded (ilu larry).


Damn, beaten to the punch. You really think it's diego? Where's his INCRIMINATING FACIAL HAIR and DEVIOUS EARRING? And, er, vest for that matter.


----------



## Frosty~

Yeah, that's Diego. Both of the other two work in Grossberg Law Offices and the hair looks a lot like Diego's. I'm positive it's him


----------



## octobr

IT'S AN INFERIOR FORM OF DIEGO

The true form before he was CURSED INTO DICKHOOD and became the awesome, self-centered lawyer we all know. 


Or maybe it was just warm that day and he didn't want the extra layer. 




(first idea is better)


----------



## Eclipse

But how can it be Diego? This has to be around 20 years ago or so, and Diego is like 27. :/


----------



## Frosty~

Think about it, 3-4 happened about 3 years before the first game, when Phoenix was 19. Phoenix was in 4th grade in that picture, so Phoenix was about 10. So it's only about nine years ago so in that picture, Diego is 18


----------



## octobr

Ehh, they're just background characters. Pay attention to larry falling over instead. It's easier.


----------



## opaltiger

PW timeline has contradicted itself more than once


----------



## Autumn

opaltiger said:


> PW timeline has contradicted itself more than once


Example?


----------



## DeadAccount

The Valentines day Phoenix statue picture has a calender which has the date as 2008. Is that enough of a contradiction?


----------



## Autumn

What is the date supposed to be? I don't recall that picture o-o


----------



## octobr

The whole series is a good ten or so years into the future, wasn't it?


----------



## Frosty~

AA takes place in 2016 if I recall.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Speaking of that picture.... I just realized that Oldbag is walking behind Larry! She looks the same as always.


----------



## Icalasari

x.x Help...



Spoiler: 3-5



Pearl has me stuck. I know about Dahlia Hawthorne being Ivy's twin sister. Already broke Ivy's psyche-lock. I am stuck on Pearl though and why she was paying attention to the bell x.x I thought it would be as simple as presenting something related to Maya, but no x.x Help?


----------



## Autumn

Do you have the instructions from the incinerator yet? If not, you have to talk to Gumshoe somwhere (forget where) to get them.


----------



## Icalasari

Leafpool said:


> Do you have the instructions from the incinerator yet? If not, you have to talk to Gumshoe somwhere (forget where) to get them.


Yes I have the instructions


----------



## Autumn

Well, that's it, then. :P You present the instructions as the reason why she was listening so hard for the lights-out bell.


----------



## Icalasari

...
...DAMNIT! I actually thought I presented those already! >.<


----------



## octobr

I...vy? Don't you mean Iris?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Phoenixkratos was bored. And then something bad happened.







;-;

why you have no sprite sheets that are easy to find Mr. Atmey

I'm sure I'm not the first seven year-old to come up with this joke but you know what shh. Also I know it's really crappy but again shh.

Also I just noticed that the original design for Edgeworth looks like some crazy Disney villain whut.


----------



## Dannichu

I LOVE the original deisgns. So much. Ema stole originalMaya's glasses and Fran stole her hair. And then originalPhoenix's sleeves X3

There's a brilliant piece of fanart involving the original character disgns, but I can't find it ; ; Help?

I am very, very amused by the icon X3


----------



## octobr

Didn't the original maya have this really pink jacket? I actually like her design but it would never have worked in the game. 

Their phoenix has an awesome outfit though. And Edgeworth's a zombie.


----------



## Autumn

Where can I find the original designs?


----------



## octobr

There's an official art page on court-records. EDIT: It's under media, btw. Durhurr go verne. Scroll down a lot and there'll be one picture with some text next to it.

I'm not going to link it because SOMETIMES people need to do things themselves. (what now bitches)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Mostly in the fanbook scans that are already on Court Records, but I imagine there are more elsewhere.

EDIT: curse you vernes


----------



## Keltena

Dannichu said:


> I LOVE the original deisgns. So much. Ema stole originalMaya's glasses and Fran stole her hair. And then originalPhoenix's sleeves X3
> 
> There's a brilliant piece of fanart involving the original character disgns, but I can't find it ; ; Help?
> 
> I am very, very amused by the icon X3


Would this be it?


----------



## octobr

I'm so glad there are copies of the game scripts online. I haven't been able to play the games recently (ds dead, still waiting for the new one) so when I'm, say, roleplaying Gumshoe for little other reason than to annoy Ms. Von Karma ... it comes in handy. Really handy.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

That and gameplay videos on YouTube.


----------



## Ramsie

I'll join. I got JFA and AJ yesterday.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yay! Go Ramsie! Now, uh, here's the early concept art.


----------



## Icalasari

Oh god... That early concept art is horrid x.x

Anyways, need more help *ish pathetic*



Spoiler: 3-5



Iris is describing the fight, starting with how Maya was dazed by being hit over the head with the sword staff. She then explained how Maya got the knife and stabbed Elise/Misty. I cannot find any contradictions. Help?


----------



## Butterfree

Spoiler: 3-5, hint for Icalasari



Think about what you know (but Iris doesn't) about the staff.


----------



## Icalasari

Spoiler: 3-5



Past that part. I already presented the sword staff. I am at what comes just after, describing the fight in detail. Odd how the staff data wasn't updated, as now the whole court knows of the extra feature


----------



## Mercy

Icalasari said:


> Spoiler: 3-5
> 
> 
> 
> Past that part. I already presented the sword staff. I am at what comes just after, describing the fight in detail. Odd how the staff data wasn't updated, as now the whole court knows of the extra feature





Spoiler: 3-5



Autopsy report~ If Elise had her back to the lanturn, where would she have been stabbed?


----------



## Icalasari

Spoiler: 3-5



...I looked at that several times, and that never clicked. I KNEW it had to do with the back to the lantern, but I couldn't figure out what. Either that, or the fact that she was stabbed



God I hope I get better with these games... x.x


----------



## opaltiger

Leafpool said:


> Example?


In the first case, Phoenix says he's known Larry for twenty-four years, even though we know they met in school and Larry is twenty-four so that makes no sense. Or something like that.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

What? You weren't in fourth grade as soon as you were born? Wow, opal, you must be slow.

I really need to finish 3-2, but I'm stuck. Actually, I'm not even really stuck; I had just gotten myself _un_stuck and told myself to stop and go to sleep. And now I'm distracted by a book about poisoning people and I can't play. Help me make the book go away, you guys, I still can't read half of the spoilers here ;_;


----------



## octobr

And we all need to go join this. Even though it's probably going to be the crackiest shit on this forum.

You know what. 

I don't care.






Probably means I should join too huh. :B








jeeze I wish I had my DS! I wanna play some pw so bad.


----------



## Not Meowth

I turned down the opportunity to get JFA yesterday. Got Animal Crossing: Wild World instead. 

I'm regretting it. =,(


----------



## Icalasari

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I turned down the opportunity to get JFA yesterday. Got Animal Crossing: Wild World instead.
> 
> I'm regretting it. =,(


>.< Yeah, PW games are far better than AC games...

Stuck on the part where 



Spoiler: 3-5



Maya describes how the killer must be a man due to the clean up. Just after Godot is made a suspect. Thank you spoiler in Butterfree's sig! :D *Cannot resist highlighting any and all spoilers*


----------



## octobr

... Dude, you are getting stuck a LOT. Are you even really trying?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

If all else fails, use the save-game-present-everything method. And restart if you lose. That's what I always did whenever I'm stuck.


----------



## Icalasari

Verne said:


> ... Dude, you are getting stuck a LOT. Are you even really trying?


I am trying. But alot of the testimony in this case seems air tight to me x.x



Spoiler: 3-5



For example, WHERE is a contradiction in the fact that she assumes a man went and cleaned up the crime scene? After all, she said the shovels are too heavy for her, and due to the amount of shovelling and the fact that the body was moved pretty much helps to cement that a man did it, as none of the women involved in the case seem strong enough to do the moving. Also, the torches were lit, which doesn't go against the fact that the lantern wasn't lit. All I can think of is the fact that she woke up on the training hall floor, since she was actually in the Sacred Cavern and locked in at one point due to being scared of Dahlia. But I presented Dahlia at the most obvious point I can think of, and that didn't work >.< And I can't think of what else to present at what points



And Crazy, well, with three pages of evidence, two pages of witnesses, and at least five or six (can't remember) parts to the testimony, um, yeah, that isn't a very viable option


----------



## Butterfree

I can't quite remember exactly what you were supposed to do for that piece of testimony, but 



Spoiler: 3-5



it might have been one of those cases where you're supposed to press for more information and eventually reveal a contradiction purely through that, without presenting any evidence, or get a new statement which you can present evidence against. Remember that sometimes you have to press everything twice to get the information you're looking for, since the game might require you to press, say, statement two after you have previously pressed statement four.


----------



## Icalasari

Butterfree said:


> I can't quite remember exactly what you were supposed to do for that piece of testimony, but
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3-5
> 
> 
> 
> it might have been one of those cases where you're supposed to press for more information and eventually reveal a contradiction purely through that, without presenting any evidence, or get a new statement which you can present evidence against. Remember that sometimes you have to press everything twice to get the information you're looking for, since the game might require you to press, say, statement two after you have previously pressed statement four.


Thanks. Didn't think of that


----------



## Autumn

If you still need help, could you give us the details of the testimony you need help on?


----------



## Icalasari

x.x For the very last part, I had to use a guide, because NOTHING, not even profiles of 



Spoiler: 3-5



on the Inner Temple side or presenting virtually all of the evidence


 produced different results...

Then I found out that Godot says the same thing no matter the evidence provided, and that one needs to stick around for the second panel of text x.x

^^ Oh well, it was my first PW game



Spoiler: 3-5



Also, the ending was so sweet~ Iris had feelings for Phoenix, aww~ And poor Phoenix can't act on his feelings lest he get beaten to death by Pearls x.x



Still, now that I know that the first panel of text may not necessarily change, along with now having some experience with the PW games, I shouldn't need as much help in the future, right?


----------



## Autumn

Icalasari said:


> Still, now that I know that the first panel of text may not necessarily change, along with now having some experience with the PW games, I shouldn't need as much help in the future, right?


I'm fairly sure that the panel-switching thing only happens once more, though. :P

And yes, it is true that you get more experience as you play the games, but sometimes there are places when there's absolutely no obvious contradictions and you /still/ don't know what to do, even when you've had that situation before.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Leafpool said:


> And yes, it is true that you get more experience as you play the games, but sometimes there are places when there's absolutely no obvious contradictions and you /still/ don't know what to do, even when you've had that situation before.


Exactly. But that's what makes the game fun, no? 

Actually, I usually get stuck during investigation, not the court. I would do "present everything" and still not get a result, and realize that I forgot to examine something.... 



Spoiler: 4-2



I completely did not notice the knife on the ground. I was going around and presenting everything before I got tired and looked at a guide.


 I hope I'm not the only one dumb enough to do that...


----------



## Butterfree

Okay, new discussion topic before the thread dies! Which PW-era characters (that were not in Apollo Justice) would you like to see reappear in GS5? (Yes, yes, I'm awesomely original, I know.)

I'm personally hoping for Edgeworth and possibly Franziska for some random reason.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

FRANNNNNNNNNNNN~ The game need some more whipping action. And maybe 



Spoiler: 3-5



Godot's ghost


, because he would freak everyone out and that would be awesome. 

And Edgeworth because he's awesome. 

Maybe Oldbag can show up and also scare the heck out of all those whippersnappers too! She can be all obsessed with the new Samurai dude and then something happens and stuff. 



Spoiler: 4-2. Very small.



Maybe she can be obsessed with the Sniffling Samurai and use the Booger Flick attack at everyone she doesn't like!


 That's sort of disgusting though.


----------



## Autumn

Phoenix and Gumshoe that actually act like Phoenix and Gumshoe.

... Yes, I'm being serious. Play 4-4 and you'll see what I mean.

Uh... Edgeworth (though I'm bound to say that), Maya (what the heck happened to her between PW and AJ? ;~;), Pearl, maybe Fran, and um.

... IRIS. Okay so she was a semi-main character (as far as the whole PW series goes, anyway) but who cares she's awesome <3


----------



## DeadAccount

Get Miles, Maya and Pearl in there.


----------



## octobr

Larry and Gumshoe. And Franziska, duh, I mean, well, she doesn't have to talk or anything.


----------



## Icalasari

Butterfree said:


> Okay, new discussion topic before the thread dies! Which PW-era characters (that were not in Apollo Justice) would you like to see reappear in *GS5?*


What is that an acronym of? *Is still new enough to the franchise to get away with asking questions like this*


----------



## Flora

I think it's supposed to stand for Gyakuten Saiban 5.  "Gyakuten Saiban" is the Japanese name, I believe.


----------



## Butterfree

Yes, Gyakuten Saiban 5. That is, the fifth Gyakuten Saiban game. The Japanese acronym is used because the English versions aren't actually numbered and we have no idea what the game will be called.


----------



## Icalasari

Ah, ok

Wait, I thought there were already five PW games D:


----------



## Mercy

I think Fran, Edgeworth, Maya, Pearl, and Gumshoe should reappear. o:

And also Adrian. And possibly Mia could be channeled. :D


----------



## Frosty~

Bring back Franziska D:
She didn't appear enough. We had two full cases against her, and then half a case (talking about facing her in court). Godot got the same amount of time, yet he only had one game D:


----------



## octobr

She was in jfa a lot. o.o Since she made a lot of out-of-court appearances (mainly involving the words 'SCRUFFY' and 'PAYCUT').


----------



## Frosty~

I know but...the court scenes are the best D: 
There just weren't enough ;-;


----------



## DeadAccount

I want to here your thoughts, and for those who frequent Court-records, shush!


----------



## nastypass

Charteon said:


> I want to here your thoughts, and for those who frequent Court-records, shush!


:V


----------



## octobr

Walker said:


> :V


:V


----------



## Butterfree

Charteon said:


> I want to here your thoughts, and for those who frequent Court-records, shush!


Fakey McFake is fake! (looks pretty good, though)


----------



## octobr

It's not particularly a big deal, though. oh my a fake box


----------



## DeadAccount

Way to go ruining it guys D:


----------



## octobr

OH NOES WE RUINED YOUR DREAMS you know what.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

D: Me wants. I don't care that it's fake. Whoever made it is gooooood...


----------



## nastypass

Verne said:


> :V


:V


----------



## octobr

Walker said:


> :V


:V


----------



## nastypass

Verne said:


> :V


:V

(okay we can stop now)


----------



## Cryssie

Charteon said:


>


Moderately convincing, even if the leftmost portrait does look slightly blurred and too dark compared to the others. But...



> and for those who frequent Court-records, shush!


I figured it was fake when you said _that_ anyway. :O

Characters I'd like to see in GS5, lemme see. I'd add to the resounding chorus of "FRANZISKA" bouncing around in here, to begin with.

Edgeworth, of course, although he's already getting his own game so I can live with it if he doesn't reappear in GS5. (Franziska should put in an appearance for Perfect Prosecutor, too, right?)

Although I don't usually name him as a favourite character, Gumshoe is quite endearing and I think I would miss him if he never showed up again, but he's definitely appearing in Perfect Prosecutor, so it's all good.

I can't help but wonder what happened to Maya. It'd be kinda cool to see an older Maya (it'd be kinda cool to see an older - or younger - version of any of the characters, really, but Maya's conspicuous absence makes me more curious about her in particular). And Pearl, while we're at it. A teenage (or even older?) Pearl would be interesting.

I would say Godot, but 



Spoiler: 3-5



he's probably dead, huh*? Unless he somehow escaped that fate (which would ruin the closure of 3-5, I think), the only way we could possibly see him again would be though a medium, but since they're all women... that would be quite weird. o_o

* To whom it may concern: WRIIIIITE. ;;


----------



## Autumn

Cryssie said:


> the only way we could possibly see him again would be though a medium, but since they're all women... that would be quite weird. o_o





Spoiler: 1-4



Gregory Edgeworth much?


----------



## octobr

Like Pearl and Maya care. It'd probably be a nice break from BUSTY MCBOOBSALOT mia.


----------



## Cryssie

Leafpool said:


> Spoiler: 1-4
> 
> 
> 
> Gregory Edgeworth much?


Yeah, there is that. You never actually _see_ any of them channeling a guy, though, huh?



Verne said:


> Like Pearl and Maya care. It'd probably be a nice break from BUSTY MCBOOBSALOT mia.


Yep. But it'll never happen anyway, will it? D:


----------



## Butterfree

Godot wearing Pearl's clothes with her haircut... oh, dear.

...actually, I kind of want to draw that.


----------



## octobr

AHAHA that'd be great.

Pearl with facial hair. there's no logic behind that but seriously.


----------



## Butterfree

*snerk*

I'm about to attempt to put him in Pearl's clothes as well. Stay tuned.

Don't ask how his visor is channeled with him. Or his earrings, for that matter.


----------



## nastypass

I see your Pearl!Godot and raise you a 'what the fuck have I done.'


----------



## Not Meowth

Charteon said:


> I want to here your thoughts, and for those who frequent Court-records, shush!


Why not "Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney"? Edgey's a _prosecuting *attorney*_.


----------



## Keltena

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Why not "Miles Edgeworth: Ace Attorney"? Edgey's a _prosecuting *attorney*_.


I guess they wanted to make it clear it was different from the rest of the series?


----------



## Frosty~

Butterfree said:


> *snerk*
> 
> I'm about to attempt to put him in Pearl's clothes as well. Stay tuned.
> 
> Don't ask how his visor is channeled with him. Or his earrings, for that matter.


Oh god! o_o


----------



## Not Meowth

Salamander said:


> I guess they wanted to make it clear it was different from the rest of the series?


Possibly.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Butterfree said:


> *snerk*
> 
> I'm about to attempt to put him in Pearl's clothes as well. Stay tuned.
> 
> Don't ask how his visor is channeled with him. Or his earrings, for that matter.


.... Wow. I don't know what to say.


----------



## nastypass

Walker said:


>


Gantmie will now rape you all for ignoring him.   >:|


----------



## Not Meowth

Walker said:


> I see your Pearl!Godot and raise you a 'what the fuck have I done.'


...erm....

OK.

At least this explains the swimming fixation.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Mike the Foxhog said:


> ...erm....
> 
> OK.
> 
> At least this explains the swimming fixation.


.... Yes it does. 

......... That picture still scares me.


----------



## octobr

How the hell is that a spoiler?

Only spoiler those things which are ... spoilers.


----------



## Butterfree

Oh, God. What have I done?

Yeah, yeah, I know he should have chest hair and stuff and stuff, but damned if I can draw that. <_< I scratch-edited the whole sprite to look like Pearl's clothes! What more do you expect me to do?


----------



## Mercy

Butterfree said:


>


... xDDDD

That is awesome, but very weird at the same time. xD


----------



## allitersonance

Butterfree said:


> Oh, God. What have I done?


OH GOD WHAT HAVE YOU DONE!?

Also re-joining.


----------



## Autumn

Butterfree said:


>


I approve. :D


----------



## Keltena

...what _have_ you done. (I get back from the insanity that is Excel Saga, and I see _this?_)


----------



## Dannichu

PearlyGodot and StarmieGant fill me with so much joy <3


----------



## octobr

I HAVE AN ICON FOR THIS VERY OCCASION


----------



## Icalasari

Butterfree said:


>


...Put that in, "You Laugh, You Lose"... Please... XD

Do Phoenix next! :D I know he is still alive, but come on, that would be awesome! :D Pearl Wright FTW!


----------



## Frosty~

Butterfree said:


> Oh, God. What have I done?
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know he should have chest hair and stuff and stuff, but damned if I can draw that. <_< I scratch-edited the whole sprite to look like Pearl's clothes! What more do you expect me to do?


If it wasn't so terrifying, I'd be commenting on how good the sprite is, especially since you're new to PW sprites, and how I wish I could sprite that good, seeing as I actually need sprites for my game o_o


----------



## Cryssie

... Oh, my word. xD; Give me half an hour or so to stop laughing.

(Why does the PW fandom always tend to generate such hilarious-yet-disturbing works?)


----------



## Dannichu

Because PW is hilarious and yet disturbing in itself. This is the game that gave us _Jean Armstrong _for God's sake X3


----------



## Cryssie

You make a very good point. xD


----------



## Not Meowth

Verne said:


> How the hell is that a spoiler?
> 
> Only spoiler those things which are ... spoilers.


You never know, people may get annoyed of they prematurely discover that Gant is totally crazy about swimming. But yeah, it was a bit pointless, sorry.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Butterfree said:


> Oh, God. What have I done?


A beautiful, beautiful thing. :D

The only thing that could possibly be more beautiful than that is the image of Manfred!Pearl I've had in my head for a while now. (Or Armstrong!Pearl. Or Edgeworth!Pearl. Or El Tigre!Pearl. Or Gumshoe!Pearl. Or Judge!Pearl. Or... I need to stop.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Verne said:


> I HAVE AN ICON FOR THIS VERY OCCASION


XDDDDD Brilliant.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

... Butterfree, you are very awesome indeed. xDD There is only one possible way to describe this: Epic. Win. 

The PW fandom is most certainly very... unique. I find myself grinning like an idiot every time I visit this thread.


----------



## Frosty~

http://www.court-records.net/arts/080730gemaga_gssnap02.jpg
This picture is fricking WIN xD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> http://www.court-records.net/arts/080730gemaga_gssnap02.jpg
> This picture is fricking WIN xD


Epic. Epic Win. Right there. I think my brain exploded from the whole epicness of the win.


----------



## octobr

What just happened. D: That was both awesome and horrific.


----------



## Mercy

I saw that picture a few days ago. I like how Oldbag is hanging onto the back of the boat for her dear life. xDD

But yes, it's definitely made of win. :3


----------



## Dannichu

This. 

Is rather amazing/hilarous. 

(Snowy linked it to me. Blame her.)


----------



## Lupine Volt

Dannichu said:


> This.
> 
> Is rather amazing/hilarous.
> 
> (Snowy linked it to me. Blame her.)


...Awesome. And rather fitting...


----------



## DeadAccount

Dannichu said:


> This.
> 
> Is rather amazing/hilarious.
> 
> (Snowy linked it to me. Blame her.)


Oooh, I absolutely love that video... and song. And of course character choice is amazing. It's stuck in my head now D:


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I've never seen Avenue Q before, but that was pretty awesome. :D


----------



## DeadAccount

So, has anybody saw the latest update on Court-Records? If not go here and check the news. Discuss~


----------



## Frosty~

Yes. I saw it ^_^
Do want :D


----------



## DeadAccount

From what the translators have said, it seems like an anime series is heading our way.

Voice acting
Years have been spent on the project
An 'opening' will be shown at the concert
There will illustrations to draw


----------



## Faltzer

You know, an anime or movie would be very cool. I can already imagine Edgeworth with a British accent, and von Karma with his badass objections.

Also, old, but I thought I'd post this for those who haven't seen the small fandub put together for Turnabout Sisters:

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=63815B12C3956AA0

:3


----------



## DeadAccount

Ooh, I remember that fandub. It was quite good, didn't Rina-chan voice Maya?


----------



## Cryssie

A PW... anime? Oh man. That could be really, really amazingly awesome. :D

I wonder - if it _is_ an anime or movie - if they'll base it on the games or make up some new cases. I kinda hope they'd base it on the games, just so I can see all my favourite characters fully animated and voiced. :DDD


----------



## DeadAccount

Well, all will be revealed around the 24th of Spetember and then sometime in October there will be the Tokyo Game Show where we might get information on GS5 and or GK.

I can't wait!


----------



## Butterfree

Okay, so! I bought the first game on Friday (I'd played it on a ROM, but that save file got deleted somehow and I kind of wanted to own the real thing anyway). We were going to be staying at a summerhouse for the weekend, so I brought my DS there, and I was in the middle of the third case (Cody had just taken the witness stand) when the batteries ran out. Unfortunately I happened to be saving at that moment, and when I later tried to turn my DS on again, it told me that the save file was corrupted and only gave me the New Game option. T_T Come on, you can at least store the chapter you're in somewhere different!

So now that I'm back in town, I've plugged my DS in and am about to start again. First I was worried I'd have to start the whole game over, but thankfully it's letting me just replay the third case. :D

Oh, hey, it's letting me B-scroll through the text too. o.o Nice.

A Phoenix Wright anime would be made of win. Particularly if it includes Diego and/or Godot in any form.


----------



## Faltzer

Butterfree said:


> Godot


This. If I remember hearing right, I thought you finished all of the games in the series? 0:


I'm on JFA Case 2, Day 2. I have to say, Franziska is pretty cool, but not as badass as her father. I mean, come on; the guy doesn't even need a whip to put The Judge or Feenie in their place.


----------



## Flora

So...much...redundancy...@_@

*needs JFA now*


----------



## Butterfree

Faltzer said:


> This. If I remember hearing right, I thought you finished all of the games in the series? 0:


Huh? Yes, I've finished all the games in the series. I just originally played the first one on a ROM because I hadn't found the real thing anywhere and I was tempted with a link. (What does this have to do with Godot?)


----------



## Faltzer

Butterfree said:


> (What does this have to do with Godot?)


When I said "this." I agreed to the part where you mentioned Godot, and then I asked you the question.


----------



## Dannichu

If there is indeed an anime and it does at some point get translated and dubbed, I'll cry myself to sleep if they don't get Cam Clarke to voice Edgey (I mean psuedo-British Cam Clarke, a la Liquid Snake in MGS2). Because I love him to bits and _nobody _pulls off manly-and-yet-totally-gay like Clarke does.
And Kari Whalgren for Mia because yesss <3
And Jennifer Hale (Naomi in MGS, Sheena in ToS) could be Maya and Tara Strong (Rikku in FFX, Presea in ToS) could be Pearl and is it obvious I've thought about this far too much?


----------



## DeadAccount

Dannichu said:


> If there is indeed an anime and it does at some point get translated and dubbed, I'll cry myself to sleep if they don't get Cam Clarke to voice Edgey (I mean psuedo-British Cam Clarke, a la Liquid Snake in MGS2). Because I love him to bits and _nobody _pulls off manly-and-yet-totally-gay like Clarke does.
> And Kari Whalgren for Mia because yesss <3
> And Jennifer Hale (Naomi in MGS, Sheena in ToS) could be Maya and Tara Strong (Rikku in FFX, Presea in ToS) could be Pearl and is it obvious I've thought about this far too much?


Cam Clarke is _perfect _for Edgeworth, not so sure about Jennifer Hale although I have only heard her voice Naomi.


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh yes, Cam Clarke would _have_ to be Edgey. He'd just have to, because it would be perfect.

That Schadenfreude video was also hilarious, and made me listen to nearly the rest of the Avenue Q songs. :D


----------



## Frosty~

I have absolutely no idea who any of these people are :D
Therefore, as long as the voice fits, I don't care who voices acts :]


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Don't you play Metroid games? Jennifer Hale did Samus at least once, apparently.

As for Cam Clarke=Edgeworth... do we _really_ need more disturbing thoughts of random, totally unrelated people singing "We Are One"? Kratos and Liquid Snake are creepy enough, but _Edgeworth_

oh wait, this is PWfandom. Of _course_ the voice actor has to present disturbing mental images. Oh, well, bust out the pictures of Edgey singing to Pearl or someone.


----------



## Dannichu

:D







...I apologize.


----------



## octobr

Dannichu said:


> If there is indeed an anime and it does at some point get translated and dubbed, I'll cry myself to sleep if they don't get Cam Clarke to voice Edgey (I mean psuedo-British Cam Clarke, a la Liquid Snake in MGS2). Because I love him to bits and _nobody _pulls off manly-and-yet-totally-gay like Clarke does.
> And Kari Whalgren for Mia because yesss <3
> And Jennifer Hale (Naomi in MGS, Sheena in ToS) could be Maya and Tara Strong (Rikku in FFX, Presea in ToS) could be Pearl and is it obvious I've thought about this far too much?


THEY WERE BOTH IN PPG ahahaha I win. I would actually say _switch_ them -- Tara Strong, for some reason, exudes Maya for me. This sounds weird since Tara Strong is always doing ITTY BITTY TINY VOICES (Bubbles, Timmy Turner) but she has this naturally almost teenagery voice and since Maya, to me, isn't too far from Bubbles as it is ... :B

I'm less familiar with Hale because, well, the farthest she reaches with into my cartoon universe is as Numbuh 86 on KND and Billy's Mom. Not particularly memorable. OH WAIT she was princess morbucks? Ok.

I'm also tempted to suggest Grey Delisle for an older role (I keep seeing Franziska for some reason. Even though she probably wouldn't. You know. Exist in this sort of thing). Because she's fantastic. 



I definitely had an idea for a Larry in the shower but. I sort of forgot. I'll just keep, you know, IMDBing cartoons until I hit it. :B














and for some reason now I can't imagine Dr. Hotti without the voice of gilbert gottfried (Iago from aladdin). awifjpawf


EDIT: I JUST REMEMBERED FOR LARRY. ... Eddie Deezen.

Yes. Mandark.

IT WORKS FOR ME?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

When Ziska whips Dr. Hotti will he scream "AFLAC"

I... I really can't see Mandark!Larry, though.

Also Danni I didn't mean literally D: _my brain_ with the Edgeworth and the singing and it is not okay


----------



## DeadAccount

Pearl's terrified/confused expression is priceless xD


----------



## Mhaladie

Oh dear, I couldn't resist. I drew the We Are One thing, too. D: 

He's singing to little Franzy though, now. Also I was watching Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog earlier (thanks to Butterfree's sig~), and I loved it, and so because I cross everything I love over with Phoenix Wright, I drew Ema as Dr. Horrible. 
...I have a problem, I think.


----------



## DeadAccount

> ROUGH Translation:
> 
> Special event in Autumn 2008!
> 
> Hello!
> It's Kazuya, art designer (and Kazusa NURI), and me!
> 
> We are close to the big announcement! Well, that's pretty much it.
> The special event in Autumn 2008 will reveal art drawn by MEINBIJUARU.
> 
> In the last concert the audience was great, and we want that back.
> The press say many songs were impressing, so we decided to replay them.
> "It was a thrilling concert, and many people will love to hear it again, since it was great", they said. They were pleased with it.
> Then suddenly we were requested to announce the drawings, and many people are gone.
> We hope the special event in Autumn 2008 is a succes, since we put a lot of effort to it!
> 
> So, here is one of the drawings to announce in the concert. [Cover or announcement? I'm confused :S]
> The first [what?] is still suspended, but in the picture there is somebody playing an instrument. There you go.
> This is just a special image around the court-theme.
> There is a contradiction between the series timeline and the *film* (WTF?!?) because of the characters' age.
> "The court is like a battlefield!" I tried picturing that!
> The orchestra as a whole will be made around a feeling of luxury.
> Be aware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Like it?
> 
> "Huh? Why so small?"
> -I'm sorry!
> -I know it is small but it's the best I can do for now. As soon as possible I'll make it bigger for everyone.
> Also I'm happy to look forward to the concert as well.
> 
> This official event is something the public will love! Just wait some more!
> See you then!


This was on the orchestra blog and was translated by JapaneseGIRL I believe.

It's a fantastic piece of artwork and one part of that post caught my eye.



> There is a contradiction between the series timeline and the *film* (WTF?!?) because of the characters' age.


Interesting, right?


----------



## octobr

Key word translated. We don't know if necessarily that's what they meant.

And even then the word 'film' is ambiguous.


I mean, why would they make a full-length film -- they're dealing with a relatively small audience. Other than those of us that know the games, how do they rope people into a movie about lawyers?


----------



## DeadAccount

Verne said:


> Key word translated. We don't know if necessarily that's what they meant.
> 
> And even then the word 'film' is ambiguous.
> 
> 
> I mean, why would they make a full-length film -- they're dealing with a relatively small audience. Other than those of us that know the games, how do they rope people into a movie about lawyers?


How do they rope people in a game about lawyers?


----------



## Not Meowth

Yay, I be getting Justice For All tomorrow! :3 Provided no-one's beaten me to it. If so I might go for Apollo Justice.


----------



## octobr

Charteon said:


> How do they rope people in a game about lawyers?


Games can't be very well compared. I mean, games you can pick up and try out and decide if you do or don't like them. You can't return a viewing of a movie you didn't like. :B


----------



## Eclipse

PW:AA movie would be alright... Provided they don't try to pull the live-action movie thing like with Death Note(That movie was horrible compared to the anime).
If they do, we can be sure the apocalypse is approaching.
: P


----------



## Not Meowth

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Yay, I be getting Justice For All tomorrow! :3 Provided no-one's beaten me to it. If so I might go for Apollo Justice.


Yup, JFA was still there =D Hooray! It's good, but I didn't like the courtroom music. I've only done the first case so far.


----------



## Frosty~

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Yup, JFA was still there =D Hooray! It's good, but I didn't like the courtroom music. I've only done the first case so far.


D:
JFA has my second favourite courtroom music out of the whole series.


----------



## Not Meowth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> D:
> JFA has my second favourite courtroom music out of the whole series.


I prefer PW: Ace Attorney's, personally.


----------



## Frosty~

Hmph, ok then, next topic: Related this time.
Order of favourite musics?

1: Trials and Tribulations
2: Justice for All
3: Apollo Justice
4: Ace Attorney


----------



## Not Meowth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Hmph, ok then, next topic: Related this time.
> Order of favourite musics?


1. Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
2. Justice For All. 

Only two I've played, so... xD


----------



## DeadAccount

Depends, some of my favourite tracks come from JFA but I don't like most of the music. I'll just choose between the courtroom themes first of all.

Courtroom theme- AA, T&T, AJ then JFA.
Cross examining- AJ, JFA, AA, T&T
Cornered- AA, JFA, AJ, T&T


----------



## Butterfree

I think my favorite music mostly comes from the first game, mostly because it has my favorite cross-examination music which after all you end up hearing a _lot_. Then again it also has some themes I hate. <_<

Justice for All mostly had my favorite triumphant music by far. I liked that to absurd degrees. I can't really remember much of the other music from it other than the cross-examination music, which I found okay but pretty bland. Actually, I probably need to get around to replaying Justice for All.

Oh, hey, I remember I like the Kurain music. And the Magatama music.

Trials and Tribulations had my least favorite cross-examination theme - I couldn't stand the normal one, and just barely the climatic remix. I did like the sheer out-of-placeness of Godot's theme, though, and for some reason I really like the wacky music that was at Blue Screens Inc. (what was adapted into Apollo Justice and used for Spark Brushel, I believe), although my boyfriend thinks that was in the second game too.

Apollo Justice had my second favorite cross-examination theme and I remember enjoying a lot of the music although I can't really remember much of it now. <_<


----------



## octobr

Well my favorite music goes by song, since a lot of the music in the games runs together. TT'd have to have all my favorites, though. I mean, godot's theme. And Atmey's theme. Yes.


Mainly godot's theme. That thing is amazing when turned into orchestra, and heaven when gone jazz.


----------



## DeadAccount

Butterfree said:


> I think my favorite music mostly comes from the first game, mostly because it has my favorite cross-examination music which after all you end up hearing a _lot_. Then again it also has some themes I hate. <_<
> 
> Justice for All mostly had my favorite triumphant music by far. I liked that to absurd degrees. I can't really remember much of the other music from it other than the cross-examination music, which I found okay but pretty bland. Actually, I probably need to get around to replaying Justice for All.
> 
> Oh, hey, I remember I like the Kurain music. And the Magatama music.
> 
> Trials and Tribulations had my least favorite cross-examination theme - I couldn't stand the normal one, and just barely the climatic remix. I did like the sheer out-of-placeness of Godot's theme, though, and for some reason I really like the wacky music that was at Blue Screens Inc. (what was adapted into Apollo Justice and used for Spark Brushel, I believe), although my boyfriend thinks that was in the second game too.
> 
> Apollo Justice had my second favorite cross-examination theme and I remember enjoying a lot of the music although I can't really remember much of it now. <_<


The music used for Brushel and Blue Screens Inc. was originally used for Dr. Hotti if I remember correctly.


----------



## Butterfree

Oh, yes, I love Atmey's theme as well. :D

And yeah, that's where it was from. Second game, then.


----------



## Frosty~

Butterfree said:


> Trials and Tribulations had my least favorite cross-examination theme - I couldn't stand the normal one, and just barely the climatic remix.


This. I don't like it at all >_<


----------



## Kratos Aurion

I dunno. It sounded really weird at first and jarred with the other two cross-examination themes, but once I got used to it I started liking it. I don't think it's that bad, although I will admit that it still seems... out of place.

My memory is too bad to compare any music beyond that, and the only reason I even remember what the T&T cross-examination theme sounds like is because I've played relatively recently. :/


----------



## Butterfree

Oh, yeah, and I absolutely adored Edgeworth's new theme in Justice for All. :D


----------



## Frosty~

While we're on the subject of music, I demand that everyone watches this


----------



## DeadAccount

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> While we're on the subject of music, I demand that everyone watches this



Saw it and have it on my MP3 player~

There should be an updated version with the new cornered themes which are far superior. The latest version of T&T's cornered theme is amazing.


----------



## Not Meowth

And now I'm on the break in the second trial in JFA... is it just me or are Justice For All's trials much more drawn-out than AA's? 



Spoiler



I mean, I definitely _had_ Ini there, but then Franziska objects... I really don't see very much room for doubt.



EDIT: Also, I'd like to show everyone this, purely because its awfulness is too hilarious to keep to myself: http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa158/mikethefoxhog/phoenixmike.jpg


----------



## Lupine Volt

Charteon said:


> The music used for Brushel and Blue Screens Inc. was originally used for Dr. Hotti if I remember correctly.


And Ben/Trillo Quiest. And maybe someone in case four...


----------



## octobr

> And now I'm on the break in the second trial in JFA... is it just me or are Justice For All's trials much more drawn-out than AA's?


... Well, duh. 

I mean, look at it logically: JFA is the second game in the series. They've had time to go through AA, see what they could have done, look at how AA was received, and now they're getting to use any ideas that mighta hit them during AA. No matter what JFA was going to be longer, more polished than AA (not necessarily TYPO-WISE THOUGH HUH GAME).


----------



## Frosty~

Mike the Foxhog said:


> And now I'm on the break in the second trial in JFA... is it just me or are Justice For All's trials much more drawn-out than AA's?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I definitely _had_ Ini there, but then Franziska objects... I really don't see very much room for doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, I'd like to show everyone this, purely because its awfulness is too hilarious to keep to myself: http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa158/mikethefoxhog/phoenixmike.jpg


Well if the trials were the same length as in AA, then the cases would be a lot shorter, seeing as no case goes on for more than two days.
And don't worry about Franziska, she just wants to win...^_^;


----------



## Eclipse

...
I'm sorry, but it had to be done. D8


----------



## Not Meowth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Well if the trials were the same length as in AA, then the cases would be a lot shorter, seeing as no case goes on for more than two days.
> And don't worry about Franziska, she just wants to win...^_^;


Thought she might...

Speaking of Franziska, I drew oneof my friends as her... if you thought Phoenix Mike was bad you ain't seen nuttin' yet =)


----------



## Keltena

AA had by far the best court music, in my opinion. Aside from court music, I loved a lot of the music in T&T (particularly Dahlia and Atmey's themes.) Nothing in JFA stood out for me, really (except for the _awesome_ sad Steel Samurai music.) And... I really should remember AJ's music better, but I don't. I recall liking it overall, though.


----------



## octobr

So today in my garage sale stuff I found a few costume patterns and one of them had a jabot pattern in it. 

A freaking jabot.

I was like SHIT YES, I'M A VON KARMA.


----------



## Spoon

Um, I suppose, I'll join~

 I have all of the games, excluding Trials and Tribulations D:

 Um, I drew Super Apollo, while I need sleep, so excuse it's crappy chibiness.
http://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg168/Spoon-Fork/Tob006.jpg


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I really love AJ's Objection theme and Godot's theme. Awesomeness. 

I love all of the music~


----------



## Keltena

Okay, I probably linked to this back at the old forums, but in case anyone hasn't seen it they have to. "If You Were Gay," Phoenix Wright-style!


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

Newbie wants join.
I'm at Ace Attorney case 5
=D


----------



## coughsalot

I want to join too.


----------



## Dannichu

Salamander said:


> Okay, I probably linked to this back at the old forums, but in case anyone hasn't seen it they have to. "If You Were Gay," Phoenix Wright-style!


And the moral of the story is that PW + Avenue Q = pure, unbridled awesome.

And hi to coughsalot and Manaphy DriftRider :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

The club is aliiiiiiive.....



Dannichu said:


> And the moral of the story is that PW + Avenue Q = pure, unbridled awesome.


Exactly. I'm currently watching Phoenix Wright Schadenfreude again because it's too awesome. 

And welcome, new members!


----------



## Frosty~

Being a PW fantard makes you do strange things. Like start a completely random trial in the middle of an IM conversation
Warning, large amounts of tl;dr



			
				Me vs. GF0 said:
			
		

> Ice the frosty cat says (23:51):
> OBJECTION YOUR HONOUR
> THE DEFENSE, PETER CHETTLEBOROUGH IS ENTIRELY MISTAKEN
> THIS MURDER DID NOT TAKE PLACE IN THE DINING ROOM
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:52):
> It took place in the kitchen
> =P
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:52):
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:52):
> OBJECTION
> Stfu
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:52):
> No, this murder took place IN THE GARDEN
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:52):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:52):
> As you can see from this towel found in the garden
> THE VICTIM'S DNA WAS FOUND ON IT
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:52):
> That's retarded, as you're just trying to look for witnesses
> OBJECTION
> That could've been placed there
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:53):
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:53):
> BY THE MURDERER
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:53):
> But why would the killer have done that?
> It would be disadvanturous to them (sp)
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:53):
> In an attempt to FRAME MY DEFENDANT AND PLACE THE MURDER IN THE GARDEN
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:53):
> OBJECTION
> BUT THAT MAKES NO LOGICAL SENSE
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:53):
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:54):
> YES IT DOES
> If you think about HOW THE MURDERER ESCAPED
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:54):
> G-Gah!
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:54):
> He obviously dumped the towel in the garden whilst RUNNING in an attempt to hide the evidence
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:55):
> OBJECTION
> Ha
> HAHAHA
> You've screwed yourself
> BECAUSE THE DEFENDANTS FINGERPRINTS WERE FOUND ON THIS TOWEL
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:55):
> ...
> OBJECTION
> How does that even fucking work?
> Towels aren't flat, dumbass
> You couldn't leave a print on it
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:55):
> It's a paper towel
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:55):
> ...
> You said a towel
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:56):
> Thus it is a towel
> And either way
> What kind of a dumbass murderer
> WOULDN'T BE WEARING GLOVES
> CONSIDERING THERE WEREN'T ANY PRINTS ON THE MURDER WEAPON
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:56):
> OBJECTION
> Fool
> Obviously, this knife is NOT the murder weapon
> Allow me to point out the true weapon
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:57):
> THIS SWISS ARMY KNIFE
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:57):
> OBJECTION
> The knife fits perfectly
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:57):
> IT HAS THE SAME LENGTH AS THE MURDER WEAPON
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:57):
> ...
> But not the same width
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:57):
> But traces of the victim's blood were found on the knife
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:57):
> Well of course
> That is because
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:57):
> And the Defendant's fingerprints were also found
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:57):
> THE VICTIM WAS PART OF THE SUBCULTURE 'EMO'
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:58):
> OBVIOUSLY, THE KILLER MADE IT LOOK LIKE HE WAS WEARING GLOVES
> IN ORDER TO THROW SUSPICION OFF HIMSELF
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:58):
> OBJECTION
> Why would he PRETEND to wear gloves
> WHEN HE COULD HAVE WORN GLOVES THE ENTIRE TIME!?
> Your argument makes NO SENSE
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:59):
> Like I said, it's to make a dumbass defense attorney like yourself use this to point out a contradiction
> Which would then unravel my entire case
> BUT IT SHALL NOT
> LOOK
> THE PAPER TOWL
> TOWEL*
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:59):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (23:59):
> IT HAS THE VICTIM'S DNA, FROM THEIR BLOOD AND THE DEFENDANTS FINGERPRINTS
> Gamefreakerzero says (23:59):
> THE PROSECUTION CAN'T EVEN SPELL TOWEL ANY MORE
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:00):
> WHAT'S YOUR POINT
> ?
> That towel was found IN THE GARDEN
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:00):
> EVIDENTALLY, THE DEFENDANT USED THE PAPER TOWEL TO WIPE THE BLOOD OFF AND KEEP THEIR FINGERPRINTS OFF THE WEAPON
> AND THEN THEY DROPPED IT AS THEY FLED
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:00):
> OBJECTION
> But if the swiss army knife is the 'real weapon'
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:01):
> WHY IS THERE BLOOD ON IT!?
> AND WHY ARE THERE FINGER PRINTS ON BOTH THE WEAPONS
> YOUR ARGUMENT IS FULL OF INCONSISTENCIES?
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:01):
> BECAUSE THE DEFENDANT BELIEVED THAT THE SWISS ARMY KNIFE WOULD NOT BE DISCOVERED
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:01):
> OBJECTION
> But you just said he wiped it
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:01):
> But, the police force is not incompetant like the AA games would have you believe
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:02):
> Objection
> You have circular logic
> You believe the defendant did it because his finger prints are on the swiss army knife
> But then
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:03):
> Well it IS difficult to keep track of all this information when we're just making it up on the spot
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:03):
> You believe the defendant did it because his finger prints are on the towel, which he used to wipe his weapon
> *close up* YOUR LOGIC CONTRADICTS ITSELF
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:03):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:04):
> Did you not wonder why the supposed murder weapon had no blood on it?
> THAT IS WAS I WAS SAYING
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:04):
> OBJECTION
> That's because it was found in the nearby swimming pool
> Dumbass
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:05):
> OBJECTION
> But there is no pool in the vicinity, YOU ARE MIXING THIS INFORMATION WITH THAT OF ANOTHER CASE
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:05):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:05):
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:05):
> There is a pool :3
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:05):
> LOOK AT THE COURT RECORD
> THE SUPPOSED MURDER WEAPON WAS FOUND NEXT TO THE VICTIM
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:06):
> This is a map of the crime scene
> ... Which you can't see
> Fuck
> ...
> Silly Ice
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:06):
> Regardless
> The knife wasn't found in a pool
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:07):
> The victim was found in the changing rooms to the swimming pool
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:07):
> OSNAP
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:07):
> In between the two rooms
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:07):
> WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:07):
> The victim's hand was REACHING TOWARDS THE POO
> *POOL
> SHUT UP TYPO FAIRY
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:07):
> GUMSHOE YOUR PAY IS GOING EVEN FURTHER DOWN
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:07):
> THUS IT WAS NEXT TO THE VICTIM
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:08):
> *POINT* THUS MY LOGIC HAS BEEN PROVEN, AND YOURS IS STILL FLAWED
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:08):
> OBJECTION
> I PRESENT MY EVIDENCE
> MY TCOD SIGNATURE
> Gamefreakerzero writes (00:09):
> 
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:09):
> IF THE VICTIM WAS INDEED REACHING TOWARDS THE POO, IT WOULD HAVE BEEN NOWERE NEAR THE POOL
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:09):
> DAMMIT ICE
> OBJECTION
> I PRESENT THE TYPO FAIRY
> SHE DID THIS
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:10):
> OBJECTION
> DIDN'T YOUR PARENTS EVER TELL YOU
> FARIES DON'T EXIST
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:10):
> OBJECTION
> NO
> FARIES DON'T EXIST
> TYPO FAIRIES DO
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:10):
> OBJECTION I HAVE A WITNESS
> 
> Neon Lemmy Koopa has been added to the conversation.
> 
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:10):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:10):
> Neon, I have called you to the stand
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:11):
> Remove that quote from your sig plox D:
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:11):
> Did the Defendant commit the crime?
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:11):
> ?
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:11):
> We're in the middle of a trial and your testimony will decide the verdict
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:11):
> Just bullshit your way through this
> We are
> =P
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:11):
> kk
> a pie fell and killed an old lady
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:12):
> Objection
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:12):
> the defendant was flying and dropped it
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:12):
> OBJECTION
> Where was this?
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:12):
> OBJECTION
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:12):
> at the corner of Macaroni and Cheese
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:12):
> Mr. Chettleborough, please don't badger my witness
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:12):
> wtf
> xD
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:12):
> OBJECTION
> YOU'RE A FUCKING BADGER
> ALSO
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:12):
> OBJECTION
> CAT
> CAAAAT >:L
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:12):
> OBJECTION
> BADGERCAT
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:13):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:13):
> OBJECTION
> BADGERDUCK
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:13):
> THIS WITNESS IS UNRELATED TO THIS CASE
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:13):
> OBJECTION
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:13):
> NO IM NOT!!!
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:13):
> YET HE HAS TESTIFIED THAT THE DEFENDANT DID IT
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:13):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:13):
> UNLESS YOU HAVE EVIDENCE TO PROVE HIM WRONG
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:13):
> But
> Okay
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:13):
> YOU HAVE NO CASE
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:13):
> OBJECTION
> I present the victim
> Who wasn't an old lady
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:14):
> And who was stabbed to death
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:14):
> OSNAP
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:14):
> Rather than pied to death
> Also
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:14):
> NOOO!!!
> (freakout)
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:14):
> The defendant couldn't defy physics
> Thus
> I BLAME THE WITNESS
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:14):
> OBJECTION I HAVE A PICTURE!!!
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:14):
> OBJECTION
> ONLY PERSONELLE OF THE COURT CAN SAY OBJECTION
> >:l
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:14):
> OBJECTION
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:14):
> FLOBJECTION I HAVE A PICTURE
> 
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:15):
> PHOENIX OBJECTED IN 3-1 AND 4-1!
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:15):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:15):
> AND HE WAS NOT A MEMBER OF COURT IN EITHER
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:15):
> HE WAS A DEFENDANT AND A PREVIOUS DEFENCE ATTORNEY
> THUS HE WAS
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:15):
> OBJECTION
> THIS MATTER IS TRIVIAL AND IRRELEVANT
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:15):
> INDEED
> I WANT TO SEE THIS PICTURE
> Neon Lemmy Koopa writes (00:17):
> 
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:17):
> OBJECTION
> Ice is a dumbass
> Thus pictures are invisible
> D:
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:17):
> OBJECTION
> YOU ARE MAKING NO SENSE
> THE DEFENSE IS IN NO STATE TO DEFEND
> I CALL FOR HIM TO BE REMOVED FROM THE COURT
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:17):
> OBJECTION
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:17):
> TOO MUCH RUM!!
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:17):
> YOU WERE MAKING NO SENSE BUT A MOMENT AGO
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:17):
> THE DEFENSE IS WASTED
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:17):
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:18):
> No, but we have yet to see the evidence
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:18):
> I just presented the picture ^
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:18):
> Present: Defendant
> THE DEFENDANT WAS SEEN LEAVING THE CHANGING ROOMS MINUTES AFTER THE MURDER TOOK PLACE
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:19):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:19):
> I SEE NO-ONE ELSE WHO COULD BE THE KILLER
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:19):
> BUT YOU FORGET
> THE DEFENDANT IS MALE
> THE VICTIM IS FEMALE
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:19):
> OBJECTION
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:19):
> PERVERT!!!!
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:19):
> THE DEFENDANT WAS IN THE OTHER CHANGING ROOMS
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:19):
> THIS IS A KILLER WE'RE TALKING ABOUT
> I DON'T THINK HE CARES
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:19):
> OBJECTION
> THE DEFENDANT WAS SEEN LEAVING THE MALE CHANGING ROOMS
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:19):
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:20):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:20):
> THE CHANGING ROOMS HAVE THE SAME ENTRANCE
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:20):
> oh so the victim was a pervert
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:20):
> THERE ARE TWO DOORS INSIDE THE BUILDING
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:20):
> YES, THROUGH A CORRIDOR
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:20):
> WHICH MEANS YOU COULD NOT TELL WHICH DOOR HE CAME OUT OF
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:20):
> OBJECTION
> Neon Lemmy Koopa writes (00:20):
> 
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:20):
> PLUS, THE DEFENDANTS FINGERPRINTS WERE FOUND INSIDE THE GIRLS CHANGING ROOM
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:20):
> THEY ARE ON OPPOSITE SIDES OF THE BUILDING, OF COURSE YOU COULD HAVE
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:21):
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:21):
> Where were these prints found?
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:21):
> ON THE GIRLS ASS!!
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:21):
> THE DEFENDANT MUST HAVE GONE BACK TO THE MENS ROOM AFTER THE KILLING
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:21):
> On something that could have been placed there
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:21):
> THAT IS WHEN HE WAS SEEN LEAVING
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:21):
> OBJECTION
> Why would he walk all the way back AT RISK OF BEING SEEN?
> Also
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:21):
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:21):
> How would the witness know
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:21):
> HE MIGHT HAVE CHECKED NO-ONE WAS THERE
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:22):
> WHETHER THE KILLER HAD GONE NEAR THE VICTIM'S ASS?
> HE OBVIOUSLY DID IT
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:22):
> G-GAH
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:22):
> HEY IM JUST A POOR BROTHER FROM PHILLY TRYIN TO GET SOME ACTION!!
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:22):
> O_O
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:22):
> OBJECTION
> He's ADMITTING his perverse nature
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:22):
> THE PROSECUTION PLEADS INSANITY
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:22):
> OBVIOUSLY HE DID IT
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:22):
> THE WITNESS HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE'S TALKING ABOUT
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:22):
> OBJECTION
> ICE IS INSANE
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:23):
> THE WITNESS ISN'T
> ONLY THE WITNESS CAN PLEAD THAT
> He isn't insane
> He's PERVERTED AND A KILLER
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:23):
> Judge: *gavel*
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:23):
> minus the killer
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:23):
> Judge: I don't believe we need to discuss this anymore
> Judge: It is extremely obvious who our killer is
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:23):
> who?
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:23):
> YOU
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:24):
> OBJECTION
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:24):
> OBJECTION!!!
> I ACcUSE OUR PROSECuTOR!!
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:24):
> YOU HAVE NO PROOF THAT THE WITNESS DID ANYTHING BUT RAPE THE VICTIM
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:24):
> OBJECTION
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:24):
> IT WASNT RAPE SHE SAID YES!
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:24):
> OF COURSE HE WOULD HAVE KILLED HER AFTERWARDS, OTHERWISE SHE WOULD HAVE GOTTEN HIM ARRESTE
> *ARRESTED
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:24):
> N-NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:25):
> *Crowd chatter*
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:25):
> But now it's all become clear, and he's going to jail for longer
> THAN HE WOULD HAVE DONE IF HE'D LET HER LIVE
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:25):
> BUT THAT WAS MY GF!!!
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:25):
> DUN DUN DUUUUN
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:25):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:25):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:26):
> I-I CAN'T FIND AN OPPORTUNITY TO SAY MEOW
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:26):
> Witnesses say that you had only been together for a week or so, and friends of the victim said she was even thinking of breaking up with you
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:26):
> OBJECTION MY INTERNET IS DYING
> SO I MAY DISAPPEAR WITHOUT WARNING
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:26):
> Motive, Evidence, Opportunity, Witnesses
> Meow, no?
> Neon Lemmy Koopa says (00:26):
> course friends didnt like me cause Im black
> YAY!
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:26):
> OBJECTION
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:27):
> OBJECTION
> Gamefreakerzero says (00:27):
> Racism isn't reason for rape, whether she broke up with you or not!
> Ice the frosty cat says (00:27):
> THE DEFENSE HAS NO HARD PROOF THAT THIS WITNESS IS THE KILLER
> WITHOUT THAT YOU HAVE NO CASE


At this point my internet screwed up and ended the most epic conversation ever D:


----------



## Cryssie

Does anybody have the tutorial PDF for PWLib? It won't load for me and I want to know how to get started at dabbling with this casemaker. D:

EDIT: ... PyWright it is.


----------



## Flareth

I am in the middle of the first game. I'm in the middle of Turnabout Goodbyes.


----------



## Frosty~

Oh yeah. The TGS 2006 has finally been subtitled
Part one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUxpYRAqXx4
Part two: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy-BrvRsjJg


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

NOOO!
I was playing Ace Attorney case five, and as I was using a DS emulator, I couldn't blow into the microphone when I was supposed to blow the aluminium powder thingy off the locker.
Damn. I am so disappointed. Now I can't finish this game.


----------



## Keltena

Manaphy DriftRider said:


> NOOO!
> I was playing Ace Attorney case five, and as I was using a DS emulator, I couldn't blow into the microphone when I was supposed to blow the aluminium powder thingy off the locker.
> Damn. I am so disappointed. Now I can't finish this game.


Aw, that really sucks. Happened to me when I played AJ on an emulator too, for a time. Have you tried:

 - using headphones as a microphone? (not sure if you don't have a microphone or if it just isn't working, but headphones plugged into the microphone jack apparently work)
 - asking if anyone in your family has a microphone or headset -- there's probably a decent chance someone does, then again I don't know.
 - just trying again and again to get your microphone working? It didn't work the first time for me, so I just fiddled and restarted endlessly and it somehow worked.

...those were kind of obvious, now that I think of it. Good luck, anyway.


----------



## Flareth

Finished Turnabout Goodbyes.

HOLD IT!

A new episode has been added. One more epsiode til I'm done.


----------



## Keltena

Flareth said:


> Finished Turnabout Goodbyes.
> 
> HOLD IT!
> 
> A new episode has been added. One more epsiode til I'm done.


Ooh! What did you think of it? =D "Your Honor, I would like to cross examine the witness's pet parrot!"

Also, Rise from the Ashes is _epic._


----------



## Flora

I CAN'T FINISH THAT ONE.

And I think I lost my game. -.-


----------



## Flareth

Salamander said:


> Ooh! What did you think of it? =D "Your Honor, I would like to cross examine the witness's pet parrot!"
> 
> Also, Rise from the Ashes is _epic._


I silently laughed at that line.

Maybe I should be playing it..


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Flora and Ashes said:


> I CAN'T FINISH THAT ONE.
> 
> And I think I lost my game. -.-


D: Go look for it. Now. Because that case is epic.


----------



## Eclipse

I FINALLY GOT AA DD:
Now I shall rejoice and laugh at Edgeworth's ability to actually have the witness state their name.[/sarcasm].
Dagh, stuck on a testimony.


Spoiler: PW:AA



That one testimony that Larry Butz has, the one with him remembering the sexy DJ's voice and all. I can't press any info off of him, and it seems like the evidence doesn't work either. Help?


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider

Are there any other games that require the mic?
I'm on Justice For All Now, and I'm hoping that nothing requires the mic at all.


----------



## Butterfree

Since Justice for All and Trials and Tribulations are both just ports from the GBA which had no microphone, they don't require microphone input at any point. Apollo Justice, having been designed completely for the DS, does use the microphone.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Eclipse said:


> I FINALLY GOT AA DD:
> Now I shall rejoice and laugh at Edgeworth's ability to actually have the witness state their name.[/sarcasm].
> Dagh, stuck on a testimony.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PW:AA
> 
> 
> 
> That one testimony that Larry Butz has, the one with him remembering the sexy DJ's voice and all. I can't press any info off of him, and it seems like the evidence doesn't work either. Help?


Hmmm... Think: What time did the gunshots on the boat occur? What time did Larry say he heard the DJ's voice? 

Hope that helps~


----------



## Eclipse

Yay! Thanks Linoone. :D
So now, I only have Rise from the Ashes left. i herd it was epic? o:


----------



## DeadAccount

It's also a pain in the ass. Hello there Angel Starr >:|


----------



## Dannichu

Oh, I _love_ Angel. Especially how her mood changes depending on which side her fringe is on. Or, most likely, the oither way around. But still. 

And nothing beats Marshall's music XD

Yeah, the case is pretty epic. Some very awesome and memorable characters and a very interesting case.


----------



## Keltena

So. Yesterday my brother and I happened to be talking about the Ace Attorney defense aides, and he made this comment:

"Why doesn't the prosecution ever get aides?"

...yeah.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yessir. Rise form the Ashes is epic-ly epic. 

Angel is awesome. I love her lunches~ Peppered fish guts, anyone?


----------



## Dannichu

This is even better (aplogies to Bidoof fans):







Made by someone on Court Records after Bidoof beat Edgeworth in the Gamefaqs character poll. XD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

:D 

:DDDDDDDD

AWESOMENESS + EPICNESS = THAT PICTURE

I almost died laughing... And it's well made, too. 

Bidoof beat Edgeworth in the Gamefaqs character poll????? Are you kidding me????


----------



## Frosty~

It's true. Someone called Iban made a four part trial concerning that called "Turnabout GameFAQs"
I'd fetch the links but I can't access Youtube at the moment (That's what I get for browsing during school time).


----------



## Dannichu

Basically, Bidoof got all the "lolrandom" votes... which, given it's GFaqs, is the vast majority of votes. If I remember correctly, the Tetris L-block won overall DX

The submissions for characters for this year's poll are up now. Hopefully the PW cast will do better this year :3


----------



## Flora

On a completely random note, after I saw Angel's name, I was all like, "NoA stole my character's name @_@" because I made oup this random character whose name was Tenshi Suta.  Which translates to Angel Star.

So...yeah.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

The Tetris L-block? I don't like the L-block... I like the l-block better... 

EDGEWORTH SHALL WIN THIS TIME. D:<


----------



## Keltena

Well, if it was the L-block, I can understand perfectly. I mean, that's just kind of in a league of its own. =/


----------



## Cryssie

Flora and Ashes said:


> On a completely random note, after I saw Angel's name, I was all like, "NoA stole my character's name @_@" because I made oup this random character whose name was Tenshi Suta.  Which translates to Angel Star.
> 
> So...yeah.


Isn't "hoshi" the Japanese for "star"? Or if you were transliterating the English word (which I think you were), I'm _fairly_ certain it'd be "sutaa."

But y'know, I just checked, and according to Court Records her Japanese name is "Kyouka Ichinotani;" doesn't appear to have anything to do with her English one at all. So hey, you could still use that name. :D

Anyway, I suddenly notice that, for some reason, I don't appear to have posted my PW stuff in here yet.

Blue Badger! Red Edgey! Prosecutor Godot!

That is all.


----------



## Flora

Cryssie said:


> Isn't "hoshi" the Japanese for "star"? Or if you were transliterating the English word (which I think you were), I'm _fairly_ certain it'd be "sutaa."


I used a translator. ^^;


----------



## Not Meowth

w00t! I think I'm near finishing JFA >=D (Spoiler for Justice For All- third bit of the second trial of the fourth case)I'm just cross examining Shelly de Killer over the radio and trying to get him to say who his client is.


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, Cryssie, I love your stuff. Especially the Red Edgey and Blue Badger in your sig. 

The only recent PW-related pic I've done is this, a kinda-crossover with the manga Pet Shop of Horrors, where all the animals have a human form. 
That's Phoenixphoenix, Gumshoesquirrel, Godotbird, Pearlbunny, Edgeylion and Francat. :3


----------



## Eclipse

Haha, Dannichu, that's hilarious. xDD
Franny+cat matches disturbingly well. o:
I would post PW fanart... But the only one I have is something about Phoenix changing his hairstyle and clothing style after Butz and Edgeworth suggested him to change it. The result was a magneta-haired, make-up using, dress wearing Phoenix. o__O


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Eclipse said:


> The result was a magneta-haired, make-up using, dress wearing Phoenix. o__O


I want to see that. Now. 

The Red Edgeworth is still freaking me out...


----------



## Eclipse

Unfortunately, my scanner has been broken since I don't know, a month ago? So this explains my inactivity with anything art-related.
The picture itself is lost, several thousand miles away, too(meaning I left it over the vacation). I could try recreating it though. xD


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


>


Er... yum? XD


----------



## Flareth

-sighs-

I beat Phoenix Wright: Ace attorney...

I was crying a bit....and Edgeworth....


----------



## Not Meowth

Now _why_ doesn't Phoenix say this in the games...


----------



## Eclipse

^^^ Awesome. Must quote in sig. :D


----------



## Butterfree

Okay, so I was having a normal day at school today, when all of a sudden... I GOT RE-OBSESSED WITH GODOT! Nothing really prompted this; I was just _there_ and suddenly... _Godoooooot_.

So although I'm at my boyfriend's house now, I'm going to continue writing that Godotfic of mine when I get home. :D


----------



## Cryssie

> So although I'm at my boyfriend's house now, I'm going to continue writing that Godotfic of mine when I get home. :D





> _continue writing that Godotfic_





> _*that Godotfic*_


:DDD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Butterfree said:


> *Godotfic*


:DDDDDDDDDD

Now I shall stalk this club until Butterfree posts her fic.


----------



## Flareth

Being sick can give you strange ideas....

I was watching Ren and Stimpy on DVD, because I couldn't sleep. Then, my brain happened....

Edge and Pheenie. xDDD

Also, I ended up getting some sleep last night. I woke up today at 4 AM, thinking something about Phoenix Wright. I believe Maya was in my thoughts.


----------



## Butterfree

Ugh.

I really like the beginning of my Godotfic, but that was written before I started doing the elaborate case timeline and realized that there is no way he could have been at the place I was writing him in at that time. ;_; I really don't want to just delete the whole thing, but it can't stay like it is.

In other news, I think I need to replay T&T to get better into the general mood and the events of the case. Reading bits and pieces of the game script on GameFAQs isn't the best way to prepare for fic-writing. D: Of course, I'm going to replay both Justice for All and Trials and Tribulations soon, but first I'm finishing my Diamond Pokédex.


----------



## Eclipse

Butterfree, the word Godotfic has gotten godly essence to it ever since the first _miliseconds_ it has been uttered. I doubt anyone would mind a time paradox happened in the PW world.

(But knowing you as the perfectionist, I don't think you would just let it go like that. xD)

In other news, I need help again. I really can't afford more exclamation marks, since I had a really hard time last testimony when I only had one, so...


Spoiler: 1:5



So, I'm at the point where I have to cross-examine Gant. It's after I proved them the connection with the new knife and the current murder. I now have to prove the connection with the second murder that occured in the Police Department. Any hints or tips? DX


----------



## Keltena

I don't remember that exactly, but... 



Spoiler: 1-5



Has he told you about the Evidence Room yet? If so, I think pressing on his last statement will get you out of this testimony.


----------



## Cryssie

According to Court Records, the secret PW project to be announced has turned out to be... a "live action musical/opera." And performed by an all-female group, no less.

I don't know about you guys, but I didn't see that one coming.


----------



## Frosty~

PW fanboy/girl conversion: Attempt two: Progress report:
Okays, this is the second person I've gotten to play Phoenix Wright. The first played the whole first game but didn't get into it much and isn't playing any of the others. 
I lent my new target AA todays. Let's hope he loves it :D


----------



## Keltena

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> PW fanboy/girl conversion: Attempt two: Progress report:
> Okays, this is the second person I've gotten to play Phoenix Wright. The first played the whole first game but didn't get into it much and isn't playing any of the others.
> I lent my new target AA todays. Let's hope he loves it :D


Hehe. I've gotten both my mother and my therapist to play the AA games. It's so fun watching them struggle with some of the videogame logic~


----------



## Dannichu

PW the Musical...

*dies*

That could be amazing in ways unfathomable to humankind. Of course, knowing the Japanese, it'll proably be absolutely nuts, but still X3

I'm dropping none-too-subtle "Your life will be richer if you play this game" hints at my housemate who seems to like all the same stuff I do, so it'll only be a matter of time before she caves >D


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> Hehe. I've gotten both my mother and my therapist to play the AA games. It's so fun watching them struggle with some of the videogame logic~


:D~ Anybody remember my old signature before the crash? I got... *counts* ... somewhere around thirteen people into Phoenix Wright - my best friend (that was a pretty funny story, actually - we were on the bus on the way to NYC when I started going on about Phoenix Wright, in which I was playing 2-3, and after she found out a bit about the case, she came up with the idea that Money the monkey dropped the baritone/tuba that's in Acro's room on Barry's head. xD), - her sister, - her brother, - my mom, - my dad, - my other friend, - my other other friend (who got her first DS and AA only yesterday~), - my cousin, - Flametail, - somebody from Wands and Worlds, - somebody else from Wands and Worlds, - my sister's babysitter, and - my sister's babysitter's sister.

Out of those, seven of them actually have the games, whereas I just got the other six interested in the series. :P

Dannichu, consider this a result of your obsession with PW. :P


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Mm, I've only gotten my brother interested in it. He's still stuck on 2-3, I think, but he hasn't played it in a while because he isn't allowed to play games on weekdays and has been doing other obviously less important because they _aren't Phoenix Wright_ things. I'm still working on my mom, but she keeps stalling. I'm starting to think the idea of her actually enjoying a video game is scaring her a little. :/ what happened to the days when I was little and you'd play your Atari with me, Mom D:D:D:

I have never read a PW fic and will have to read yours when you finish it, Butterfree.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Now we're talking about converting people to Phoenix Wright-ism, huh? 

I have been converted by Dannichu, and I have converted a friend, my sister (she's obsessed with Edgeworth), and my brother (who shouldn't be playing the Phoenix Wright games since he's too young but who cares...). My mom refused to play video games because they're "evil" and "destroys your brain cells". She thinks I should go studying instead...

Godotfic..... Me wants... to read... now....


----------



## Eclipse

Salamander said:


> I don't remember that exactly, but...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1-5
> 
> 
> 
> Has he told you about the Evidence Room yet? If so, I think pressing on his last statement will get you out of this testimony.





Spoiler: 1:5



Oh, the Evidence Room? I'm not sure, I only got the part when he said the new knife was stolen from the evidence room... But I'll try pressing on all the statements then. Thanks though! :D


----------



## Flareth

Dannichu said:


> PW the Musical...
> 
> *dies*
> 
> That could be amazing in ways unfathomable to humankind. Of course, knowing the Japanese, it'll proably be absolutely nuts, but still X3
> 
> I'm dropping none-too-subtle "Your life will be richer if you play this game" hints at my housemate who seems to like all the same stuff I do, so it'll only be a matter of time before she caves >D


And they're all played by girls, as Ice said.

Girly!Gumshoe. xDDDDD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dannichu said:


> PW the Musical...
> 
> *dies*
> 
> That could be amazing in ways unfathomable to humankind. Of course, knowing the Japanese, it'll proably be absolutely nuts, but still X3


*starts saving up money* I'm _so_ watching that. 

Female Phoenix and female Edgeworth and female Godot....

I think my brain just exploded.


----------



## Eclipse

Female Judge.

OHMY


----------



## Keltena

I find it hilarious that they kind of got beaten to the whole musical thing by these guys. The Phoenix person has convincingly spiky hair, though, so~ =D


----------



## Flareth

Salamander said:


> I find it hilarious that they kind of got beaten to the whole musical thing by these guys. The Phoenix person has convincingly spiky hair, though, so~ =D


xDDDD

I thought that was real for a few seconds xD.

Now we have stuff to talk about.

Any votes (Well not votes, but you get the idea) to see what Girly!Gumshoe will look like?


----------



## Butterfree

Uh, the PW Musical Project is real. A fan-made project, but real. They've got a bunch of songs already (some of which are quite awesome).

The official opera looks like it will be kind of freaky, but I'm eager to find out more anyway. :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yup. The Musical Project is real~ I was just listening to one of their songs on YouTube.


----------



## Flareth

Oh...I thought it was a parody of this new opera.


----------



## Eclipse

Speaking of musical Phoenix...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foeiP9YCayI&feature=related
XDDD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

XDDDD

That was random... Very random. But I guess that's what Phoenix Wrong is all about. 

Don't you guys just love the Phoenix Wright fandom?


----------



## Frosty~

Flareth said:


> And they're all played by girls, as Ice said.
> 
> Girly!Gumshoe. xDDDDD


OBJECTION!
I never said anything of the sort >:l
But I'm disappointed, I -so- wanted an anime Dx
30 pages :o


----------



## Crazy Linoone

But, but, but...

Imagine a female Judge singing in court. And a female Phoenix. And Edgeworth. 

Oh man oh man oh man... I can't wait for this...


----------



## Frosty~

Huzzah! My attempt to convert my friend was successful. In the day and a half he's had it, he's already managed to play the first four cases and has started the second. I'm anticipating that he'll finish it tonight, and I'm bringing in JFA tomorrow for him to play over the weekend :D

Also, thanks for mentally scarring me, Linoone ;-;


----------



## Eclipse

Man, I can just imagine the female!Judge singing...
*POUNDPOUNDPOUND*
"Gggggggggg-uiltyyyyyyyy~"
:DDDDD


----------



## nastypass

What kind of murderer uses a samurai slap?  Or for that matter, shoots lasers from his eyes?  >:(


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Ahhh... I love all the PWMP songs... 

... These people are really really talented.


----------



## Keltena

"The Samurai Always Wins" is the best. Song. In the whole. Musical. =D

(And this is the second-best one.)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

More proof that Gumshoe is awesome. 

I also like this one. It's quite funny. It's gotta be the Butz~


----------



## Not Meowth

I just noticed something odd/a continuity error in JFA yesterday...

If Ini/Mimi murdered Dr Grey, what were Maya's fingerprints doingon the murder weapons?


----------



## Keltena

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I just noticed something odd/a continuity error in JFA yesterday...
> 
> If Ini/Mimi murdered Dr Grey, what were Maya's fingerprints doingon the murder weapons?





Spoiler: 2-2



The murderer put her hand around the murder weapons to create the prints, I assume. Not really an error imo.


----------



## Cryssie

While we're on the subject: it's really kinda minor, but does anyone remember the bit where Maya goes something like "So this one time at lawyer school, Nick-" and Phoenix hurriedly stops her, presumably because it was going to be something embarrassing?

Well, how could she know? Either she was making things up (in which case why was Phoenix all "argh, no, don't say anything!"?), or somebody told her this embarrassing thing.

She hadn't heard about Phoenix until Mia told her about him over the phone. Even if Mia knew about this embarrassing thing, presumably she didn't blurt it out randomly in that one phone call that we get to see* 



Spoiler: 1-2



before she dies


.

And presumably Phoenix himself didn't blurt it out to this girl he'd known for... well, I don't remember which case she says it in exactly, but still. Why ever tell her this embarrassing thing in the first place? Maybe he keeps a journal or something and she read it, I don't know.

Why yes, I _am_ thinking far too much about trivial details here.

* Speaking of which, that phone call was magically different every time it was played back, wasn't it? That always irritated me. @_@


----------



## Dannichu

Phoenix would _so _be the kind of guy to keep a secret diary (and Maya is so the kind of girl who would delightedly read it). 

But honestly it's the translators being funny about the American Pie quote, logic be dammed X3


----------



## Eclipse

Haha, that gives me an idea...
Oh right, I also noticed an error as well.


Spoiler: 1-4(?)



In Lotta's picture, Yogi is randomly shooting to make it look like Edgeworth shot that one defense attorney. It was also stated that presumeably the defense attorney(or Edgeworth, actually) dropped into the river. But that wouldn't make sense, since Phoenix proved that it was actually Yani who dropped into the river. Thus the Lotta would testify the opposite. Weird.


----------



## Autumn

I just find it odd that 1-1 and 2-1 never seem to bring the fingerprints of people into the question. If they analyzed the fingerprints on the murderer weapon, there wouldn't even be a case (and there's no mention of wiping, either, even though it's a possibility). =/


----------



## Eclipse

Haha, I love Wikipedia.
[quote="Gettysburg Address" from Wikipedia]Initially, the town planned to buy land for a cemetery and then ask the families of the dead to pay for their burial. However, David Wills, a wealthy 32-year-old *attorney, objected* to this idea...[/quote]
... Okay, I know, that was random. But still. :D


----------



## Not Meowth

Leafpool said:


> I just find it odd that 1-1 and 2-1 never seem to bring the fingerprints of people into the question. *If they analyzed the fingerprints on the murderer weapon, there wouldn't even be a case* (and there's no mention of wiping, either, even though it's a possibility). =/


Exactly why fingerprints never come into it.

"Well, we have the murder weapon Larry Butz used to... no, no, wait, my bad, it was Mr Sahwit."


----------



## Frosty~

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=I6Wb6aNmkKY
Found this a while ago but I kept forgetting to post it
Epic win :D

(600 replies :o)


----------



## Eclipse

ROFL
Everybody wants to cuddle Waddle Dee
LIES
LIIIIIES


----------



## Keltena

So, guys. I was in Barnes & Noble today, browsing the manga section, and... guess what I found?

Squee.


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> So, guys. I was in Barnes & Noble today, browsing the manga section, and... guess what I found?
> 
> Squee.


<333333333333 *attacks viciously*


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Salamander said:


> So, guys. I was in Barnes & Noble today, browsing the manga section, and... guess what I found?
> 
> Squee.


MUST BUY NAO. *stockpiles moneys*


----------



## Eclipse

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:
That...
I have to buy. I should stockpile my money too...
-starts stockpiling-


----------



## Frosty~

It isn't out here so I'm just reading the fan translated version :D


----------



## Dannichu

sd/fl;hvfz I hate your USians and your Barnes and Noble D: Apparently they're having this massive promotion to coincide with Wicked's 5th anniversairy (which, oddly, is also my 19th birthday :D) so there's loads of Wickedy stuff to be bought there, too. 

I hate the UK D:

How much as the Casebook?

Also: Trials and Tribulations came out over here this week. Apollo Justice came out here _months _ago XDD


----------



## Autumn

I can has manga~! <33333 Will constantly edit with random thoughts inside the spoiler tags.



Spoiler



ahh Phoenix has huge eyes
and is that Fran _smiling?_ o.O
random beginning xD
I don't think I'll quickly get used to these illustrations. I still find the in-game pictures (like the one of Maya and Pearl with the urn) really weird. o.O
ah the class trial isn't supposed to pop up at the beginning Dx it's so much more awesome later. xD
lol apparently Phoenix has no lawyer talent, while Edgeworth does.
... oh wait
Maya being serious and philosophical wow that's a first. 
no Phoenix don't be doubtful D:
young!Edgey is _adorable_ :3333
so is young Phoenix :3333
wtf deep Phoenix that /never happens/ 
and apparently his lawyership was not to meet Edgey, it was to help him. That's, uh... well... xD
enter Edgey with awesome entrance <3
why does he tell Edgey what he's thinking about (why he became a defense attorney)? Now he has to provide a reason. And if I know Phoenix and Edgey, Phoenix isn't about to make up a reason...
I'm editing like three times on each page, so I'm practically vaguely narrating the book. xD
It appears Phoenix did tell the truth, but vaguely enough that it's not the full truth. And Edgey apparently guessed at the reason. But that's vague too, and as a result my slash goggles are tingling. >:P
wtf now I'm confused Dx
noble Phoenix wants to do whatever he think is right, and that would apparently include exposing an innocent client's coverup. 
and Edgey confirms his want to help people
is Edgey _pointing_ at him? It's so <3~
my slash goggles are tingling
sense! this is currently making none.
I suppose I should stop trying to look at it from a game point of view and begin looking at it from an I-don't-know-this-yet point of view. :P
slash goggles~ They're going to break from overload of slash soon. Dx
Godot what are you doing here o.O
wait what do they change artists every chapter? Weird...
Godot, Fran and Edgey in the space of three pages? What is this world coming to?!
new character? :V
wait what is that a typo?
okay now it looks like my anti-slash goggles are tingling. As in not-gay subtext. That's a first.
this murderer looks like a monkey 8D
... no wait that's the victim
authentic "HOLD IT!" <3333
AUTHENTIC "OBJECTION" <3333333 and it's not even during a trial!
Phoenix is unusually smart 8D
... WTF IS PHOENIX WINKING?
Gumshoooooooe~! And epic plot twist of epic!
looks like we'll be having a 1-3 trial~ wait
OLDBAG WTF ARE YOU DOING HERE o.O
two insane clients and... Larry?! New girlfriend, huh? Of course.
and Phoenix sends him off
this timeline is insaaaaane there's a reference to 3-3, Pearl appeared without warning and there's a new character...
OBVIOUS SUBTEXT MY SLASH GOGGLES ARE VIBRATING MY FACE
... oh it's only Oldbag
when did she appear? This timeline makes no sense if you haven't played the games.
no, it's subtext all right. There goes my slash goggles. D:
Edgeyyyyyy. <33
yaaaay, it's finally a trial! <3
same judge...
ha Maya left to avoid the Windbag
disturbing... mental... images...
oh my god that's a _guy?_ o.o
... are you trying to tell me this guy is dead? o.o But I love twists like that. <3
... and Oldbag's way over 100, apparently. xD
DISTURBING MENTAL IMAGES
INCLUDING ONE OF TEENAGE OLDBAG Dx if she weren't so obnoxious I might well like her
oh so it was Peaaaaaarl no wonder. She's so cute though.
wait a minute now we know what happens when spirit mediums channel men! <3
Maya channeling Oldbag?! such... a disturbing... image... *gouges eyes out*
wait when did Oldbag die o.O
never mind it would appear that the obnoxious person that is Oldbag is still alive and Maya was channeling... her grandmother. Right. Weird.
squee Pearl is freaking /adorable/ <33333333
hey it's a caaaaaat! Pearl, name it Shoe. xD
d'awww innocent Pearl is adorable <3
cat ate the attorney's badge 8D
references to Godot and 3-1 8D
and Gourdy
cat food for... Missile. Right.
OH MY GOD MY EYES LARRY THERE IS NO CROSSDRESSING ALLOWED IN PHOENIX'S OFFICE, ESPECIALLY NOT AS MIA @_@
Phoenix/Maya evidence clear as day :B
Pearls is an awfully fast runner. o-o
Mia!Pearl looks real weird.
this scene fits the music playing exactly, weirdly enough.
Young!Phoenix looks like a criminal Dx
xDD funny scene is funny
aw Phoenix Dx
Mia!Maya has a big head Dx
HAY IT'S DAHLIA AND MAYBE IRIS <3333
I find this point incredibly cheesy Dx
IRIS
YAAAAAY 3-5 REFERENCES THAT WAS /THE/ MOST EPIC TRIAL <33333333
MAYA/PHOENIX <3333
Phoenix is _freaking out_ DDx
Hay look Lotta has a cameo~
xD the cat thing.
"Once trial is over, we're going to find a waterfall." "I can't channel my sister like this..." "LET'S GO! WATERFALL! NOW!" xD
... the scent of fresh lemon, all right.
Nice, Edgey, the Judge, Phoenix and Maya all got him guilty xD
The Mystery of Godot's Coffee Solved: His mask doubles as a coffee pot.
Edgey/Gumshoe |D
Hai Mia... No, it doesn't appear Wright has any characterization after all. o.o
WHAT THE HELL WHATEVER HAPPENED TO PHOENIX @_@
lol Objection sign
hey 3-5 reference
HAY IT'S GODOT
Was it Danni that said Godot would never make a |||3 face? Well...
haha he put on the sweater
flashbaaaaaack both Mia and Phoenix were /adorable/ back then
Phoenix/Mia oh GOD I loved that scene in 3-5
IS THAT EDGEY/PHOENIX I SEE
OH GOD NOT ARMSTRONG ANYTHING BUT THAT *gouges eyes again*
Edgey you look like a girl and Fran... I don't really know o.o
lol hilarious not-courtroom battle
"Study law the... manga way". Right.
Edgey's car is /hot/.
Japanese car, right...
Hey, it's Missile! And von Karma slapping Gumshoe x3
"GUILT"
lol Edgey
what's this Godot I do not recall that trial
is Phoenix honestly trying to be a spirit medium
OH MY GOD HE IS
this is making me TWITCH
WHAT THE HELL IS HE INSANE oh wait yeah he is
Oh wow they actually acknowledge that they're in a video game/manga, if only slightly. I've only seen that happen once before.
I thought that was hallucination :B
This book is freaking hilarious. 8D
Is that Maya/Godot I see? o.O
MOAR MAYA/PHOENIX
oh my god is that Gumshoe in Maya's clothes or Maya channeling Gumshoe o.O
OH MY GOD HIS HAIR 8DDDDDDDD


----------



## Keltena

> ... are you trying to tell me this guy is dead? o.o But I love twists like that. <3


AWESOME. TWIST. =D That was possibly my favorite part of the manga.

Well, that and that one four-panel joke about Adrian.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Must. Have. *flees to nearest Barnes and Noble in order to raid it whilst cackling maniacally*

Wow, Leafeth, that sounded almost as nonsensical and shipping-filled as if _I'd _said it. :D ILU~

[/third post ever on PW fanclub due to chronic new fandom shyness]


----------



## Cryssie

;__; Spoilers in the PW fanclub thread that I can't read yet... I thought that would _never happen again_. DDD:

Want. ;;


----------



## Frosty~

Cryssie said:


> ;__; Spoilers in the PW fanclub thread that I can't read yet... I thought that would _never happen again_. DDD:
> 
> Want. ;;


I knowwww, it's horrible Dx


----------



## Not Meowth

WOO HOO! I got T&T yesterday ^w^ Along with Sonic Chronicles, but that's not important right now.


Is it just me or does the courtroom music get worse with every game, though?


----------



## Frosty~

Mike the Foxhog said:


> WOO HOO! I got T&T yesterday ^w^ Along with Sonic Chronicles, but that's not important right now.
> 
> 
> Is it just me or does the courtroom music get worse with every game, though?


OBJECTION! 
Your entire post is riddled with contradictions. First of all Sonic Chronicles is a great game and is obviously very important.
Second of all...LIES

Objection: AJ>AA>JFA>TT 
Tell the Truth: TT>AJ>JFA>AA
Cornered: AJ>TT>JFA>AA
Courtroom: TT>JFA>AA>AJ
Cross-examination: AA>AJ>JFA>TT


----------



## Not Meowth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> OBJECTION!
> Your entire post is riddled with contradictions. First of all Sonic Chronicles is a great game and is obviously very important.


Not in a Phoenix Wright thread.


> Second of all...LIES
> 
> Objection: AJ>AA>JFA>TT
> Tell the Truth: TT>AJ>JFA>AA
> Cornered: AJ>TT>JFA>AA
> Courtroom: TT>JFA>AA>AJ
> Cross-examination: AA>AJ>JFA>TT


Then maybe it's just me. I thought JFA's music sucked, but it grew on me eventually. Now I like its Cornered music as much as (if not more than) AA's, and the rest are kind of OK. So maybe I'll end up liking it eventually =D

Also, my (DS-less) friend thinks "Ace Attorney" sounds too Americanised, and that there should be an Anglicised version called "Badass Barrister". Capcom are still of mixed opinion.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Leafpool said:


> I can has manga~! <33333 Will constantly edit with random thoughts inside the spoiler tags.


GAH DARN YOU I NEED MANGA RIGHT NOW. D:<



			
				Ice the Frosty Cat said:
			
		

> It isn't out here so I'm just reading the fan translated version :D


Fan translated version? WHERE? TELL ME NAO. 

And methinks AJ gets the best Objection music. But Godot's theme is always win.


----------



## Cryssie

Am I very odd for actually not being able to recall how each game's themes for the various situations went, much less having an opinion on the order of their awesomeness? o.o

Maybe I just need to replay them. (Any excuse. :DDD)


----------



## Not Meowth

Cryssie said:


> Am I very odd for actually not being able to recall how each game's themes for the various situations went, much less having an opinion on the order of their awesomeness? o.o
> 
> Maybe I just need to replay them. (Any excuse. :DDD)


Cornered (Ace Attorney)
Cornered (Justice For All)
Cornered (T&T- NOT GOOD)
Announce the Truth- T&T (OH GOD YAY)
Objection- T&T
 Objection- JFA
Announce the Truth- JFA
...and I'm bored now, remember the rest yourself ^^;


----------



## Keltena

In general:

AA had the best overall courtroom music. Period. (Cornered = <3333)
JFA had nothing that particularly stood out as either good or bad.
T&T had some cool tunes to be sure, although the cross-examination and objection music were icky.
AJ had great objection music and nothing else that stood out as good or bad.


----------



## Frosty~

Crazy Linoone said:


> Fan translated version? WHERE? TELL ME NAO.


Uhh, Court Records :D


----------



## Not Meowth

Woo hoo, T&T's second case down ^_^ I think Luke Atmey would have to be one of my favourite witnesses/culprits ever. And Godot is an awesome prosecutor XD


----------



## Faltzer

I finished the entire AA series. I have to say, the experience was thrilling. I feel like just replaying all the cases again, starting with Case 2-2. I just loved the plot twist, and I almost cried knowing that Ini was really the one who died in that car crash, and not Mimi.. The theme for it was probably what set the mood the most.

But I'm looking forward to the Edgeworth game, really. But if I were given the choice of being able to play as another prosecutor, I'd definitely choose Manfred von Karma.. 

Anybody else have any ideas on which prosecutor they'd like to play as other than Edgey, and why?


----------



## DeadAccount

I wouldn't want to play as any other prosecutor, Edgeworth seems to be the most normal of the bunch and that's fine by me.


----------



## Frosty~

I don't get why most people don't like 2-2. The only thing I can fault it for is the lack of breaking  Morgan 
And I would play as Franziska because there would be a button to whip people with :D
Ok, maybe not, but that would be brilliant <3


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yes it would... If all else fails, resort to whipping people. And Franziska is the most awesome character ever, so that _would_ be brilliant.


----------



## Autumn

Foe FRANZISKA used WHIP INSANELY!
It's super effective!
PHOENIX fainted!
ACE ATTORNEY sent out GUMSHOE!
Foe FRANZISKA'S INTIMIDATE caused GUMSHOE to faint!
ACE ATTORNEY is out of usable CHARACTERS!
ACE ATTORNEY whited out!


----------



## Eclipse

Leafpool said:


> Foe FRANZISKA used WHIP INSANELY!
> It's super effective!
> PHOENIX fainted!
> ACE ATTORNEY sent out GUMSHOE!
> Foe FRANZISKA'S INTIMIDATE caused GUMSHOE to faint!
> ACE ATTORNEY is out of usable CHARACTERS!
> ACE ATTORNEY whited out!


Epic
I must quote in sig when I have the time. xD
In other words, I must attribute to this with this song:

JINGLE BELLS
LARRY SMELLS
PHOENIX LAID AN EGG
THE SAMURAI OF STEEL
GOT DRUGGED BY HIS MEAL
AND EGDEWORTH DOES BALLET
HEEEEY


----------



## Dannichu

^ That... is absolutely amazing and I love it. More than words can say.

People hate 2-2? It's my favourite non-epic (that is, not 1-4, 1-5, 2-4, 3-5, 4-4) case in the series. 
Now 2-3, on the other hand... eh. :/


----------



## Keltena

I personally _loved_ 2-3. The investigation more than the court sequences, admittedly (IHATEYOUTRILO), but it was an interesting case to figure out and it had Regina and Acro and Moe, plus some awesome music... The only thing that annoyed me about it was that it stood between me and the fourth case which had been hyped up to the moon and back for me.


----------



## Not Meowth

All of JFA's cases were great, imo ^w^

However Moe's theme was decidedly not; nor was Regina Berry's creepy jumping animation.


----------



## Cryssie

Mm, 2-3 would probably have to be among my least favourite cases.

Reasons: 



Spoiler: 2-3



The characters (most of them seem kinda two-dimensional and mildly disturbing in their various ways - I'm looking at you, Maximillion, Regina, Ben/Trilo and Moe). The fact that the cape not only catching on the bust, but catching in such a way that it looked like there was actually a person underneath being so unlikely (even the animation of it looks unnatural). There was no real satisfaction in getting Acro found guilty - even though with the way he intended to murder a little girl for a prank turned tragic, he must've been some kind of cracked underneath that serene facade. You don't even find out if Bat ever recovered. A bit depressing all round, really. :(


----------



## Frosty~

I finished reading the first chapter of the Manga :D
I was surprised when Phoenix named Larry's girlfriend. I was never expecting it xD
And the contradiction with the windchime? That's incredible, even compared the JFA's contradictions (like the one with the Nickel Samurai's feet not showing).
Loved the artwork too :3


----------



## Dannichu

DDDD:

There was a massive Gyakuten Saiban artbook for sale at the London Expo. It was shrink-wrapped so I couldn't look though it, but it was absolutely huge, covered all four games and looked more awesome than words can possibly say.

...it was also _£40_ ;;

On the plus side, I saw a ton of PW cosplayers, including a Phoenix, Gumshoe, Fran, a couple of Gumshoes, about four Mayas and a Lana :D


----------



## Not Meowth

Woo hoo! I gots Apollo yesterday ^_^ It was £18 pre-owned, but since I traded in AC:WW and Sonic Rush against it, in practice they gave me £4 to take it. Yay ^_^


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dannichu said:


> DDDD:
> 
> There was a massive Gyakuten Saiban artbook for sale at the London Expo. It was shrink-wrapped so I couldn't look though it, but it was absolutely huge, covered all four games and looked more awesome than words can possibly say.


D: ME WANTS.



> ...it was also _£40_ ;;


D: £40?! That's, like, uh.... *calculates* a lot of money! 

But it _is_ a massive artbook... STILL WANTS.


----------



## Flareth

I got Justice for All today. Just started to play it....since I was at my cousins all day...


----------



## Not Meowth

I'm now halfway through Apollo's third case ^^ AJ's not actually as bad as I thought it'd be; I guess at least Feenie's still around in some form ^^

Plus, Trucy's cute. (And no, I _*don't*_ mean that the way you all probably think I do o.o;;)


----------



## Flora

I FOUND MY ACE ATTORNEY GAME!

RIGHT WHERE IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE!

I'm so happy.  Now to finish evil case five...after I get home. :D


----------



## Not Meowth

Does anyone else immediately think of Yanni Yogi's parrot when Trucy refers to Apollo as "Polly"?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

So I'm not the only one! 

"Polly, Polly, what's your name? "
"Uhh.... Trucy? What are you doing?"

:D I can totally see that.


----------



## Butterfree

So I'm replaying Justice for All. I finished 2-3 yesterday.

I actually came to the conclusion that it would be one of the better cases in the series if only it didn't happen in that silly circus. It has the potential to be freaking tragic; it's just the inclusion of clowns, ventriloquists, monkeys, fabulous magicians and Regina's disturbingness that makes it so annoying. :/

I didn't like 2-2 much the first time I played it, mostly because Ini really annoyed me, though I enjoyed it more on the replay. Perhaps it was just that the first time I played it I was completely "whut" throughout the entire case; all the guesses I made about what happened as I was playing it turned out to be wrong (well, except for suspecting Ini and Morgan). I tend to prefer the cases where I actually feel like I'm figuring it out, which was the case in 2-3; may be why I don't dislike that case quite as much as many do.

On another note, I absolutely love every time that Mia quotes Diego at Phoenix. It makes me giddy.


----------



## Frosty~

How odd ^
I'm replaying JFA too, due to the fact I just got it back from my friend :D


----------



## Butterfree

Now I'm replaying Trials and Tribulations. :o And now I've gotten into the strange habit of hearing Godot's inner monologue in my head throughout all the trials, which is making me suddenly want to write fanfiction about the entire game from his point of view. :< Silly me.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

That is not silly. Finish your pseduo-NaNo and then _do it._


----------



## Ayame

I absolutely love what I have played of this series (which is part of the first game, I got it for my birthday and I can't find my DS after getting far in the third trial), because it's so quirky.  I love most of the characters and their designs.  I shouldn't join this club because I've played so little and I hate spoilers, but after I play the games, I'll totally join.


----------



## Dannichu

Hurr, I just found a god-knows-how-long essay w/discussion about Mia's boobs. I have to say I agree with them, to be honest. It's such a shame.


----------



## Not Meowth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> How odd ^
> I'm replaying JFA too, due to the fact I just got it back from my friend :D


That makes three of us :D

Every time I replay PW cases I keep getting stuck. In places I don't remember ever getting stuck on first time around.

I suck =s


----------



## Butterfree

Hmm. I read that blog entry Dannichu linked to, and...



			
				One of the comments said:
			
		

> Maybe objectifying Mia “puts her in her place”.


...I think my brain just exploded. Good God, that's _way_ overthinking it. Are they _trying_ to feel degraded by everything they see or something? o_O I mean, what sort of logic is that? It's... almost like a conspiracy theory. Just _what_ do they think goes on in the male brain when it sees Mia Fey? "Oh no, it's a woman who kicks ass! My male superiority is so violated! Oh, but she has big boobs! Ah! Now I can look at her and think about sex! Ha! Take that, you evil strong woman! I feel so much better now!"

...I consider myself a feminist, but I swear, some of them speak of men as though they're some sort of alien species out to enslave us for sex. o_O Seriously. The train of thought in Mia is just, "Okay, so here's this female character who kicks ass, is much smarter than Phoenix, saves the day more often than not, and is generally the most positively portrayed character in the entire series. Oh, and she's hot, too." Her breasts are an obvious afterthought to her personality, intelligence, strength of character and general badassery; yes, yes, they're big, but to consider that to somehow render everything else that there is to her void is frankly much more objectifying than the fact that they are.

[/Overly Long Favorite Character-Defending Rant™]





*deep breath*

...then again, visual fanservice in general has never really pushed my feminist buttons that much, compared to the portrayal of women as shallow, superficial, dumb, ditzy, useless or just getting in the way, overly sensitive, existing only as love interests for the male heroes, et cetera. :/ I tend to find it considerably more amusing than offensive, just another thing on the "Entertainment Is Unrealistic" list, unless coupled with the actual character being portrayed in a degrading manner. So meh. Maybe I just don't see it. :/




...anyway! I finished Trials and Tribulations and my seven-page-long summary of 3-5 from Godot's point of view. It kind of annoys me how hard it is to tell precisely what he knows and doesn't know at times, since he acts surprised at a bunch of things that he plainly _must_ have known (for instance, he _must_ be aware, during the entire final trial, of the fact that 



Spoiler: 3-5



the "Iris" on the witness stand is really Dahlia, since seeing as he cleaned up the crime scene and was working with the real Iris, he would immediately be able to tell that when "Iris" comes to see him privately to "confess" that _she_ was the one who cleaned up the crime scene, it can't be the real her; still more obviously, he is the one to give Phoenix a hint about Larry's drawing being upside-down, and yet acts surprised when Phoenix does turn it the right way up


). However, there are other very fun parts where he is giving Phoenix some much more subtle hints, and when his responses to questions cleverly avoid telling any lies. :3

So well, now I'm playing Apollo Justice, and hoping I will enjoy the final case more on the replay. I did enjoy the first case more (I think it's definitely my favorite first case of the series), but now I'm in the second case, which I'm pretty sure is my absolute _least_ favorite case of the entire series, and so far it's not a lot less irritating than it was. :<


----------



## Dannichu

Really? It annoys me no end when they take a character in a game (especially one with a non-stereotypical personality) and objectify her. Plus it does create a flaw with the personality - presumeably the character actively chose to wear whatever it is they're wearing, and, as would be the same if an actual person wandered around wearing the stuff most girls in games wear, they're impossible to take seriously.

Admittedly, most of the stuff people in games wear is a little off-the-wall, but my point is that the character designers could leave their characters with a _shred_ of dignity. 

But in general, PW is awesome in terms of gender roles. There's a roughly even m/f split - not just in actual numbers, but there's a decent split between male and female main and minor characters, murderers and murder victims, annoying and likable characters and so on. And in the form of Mia, Fran, Ema and Lana, we actually get female professonals, which almost _never _happens.
And, uh, Maggey, I guess, though her giving up a job with the police force to become a waitress wasn't entirely her fault >>



Spoiler: T&T5



I noticed Godot's surprise at things he should already know during my second playthrough, but it's odd that he's a such a good actor (either that or the translation/writing team didn't think it through, but they're normally pretty thorough) but freaks out so much at things like the ketchup stain in case 2 (3? It's been too long.).

I know his life isn't potentially on the line on case 2/3 and the "Maya" on the lighthouse-thingy is a rather large strike against him, but it struck me as odd.


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:
			
		

> Really? It annoys me no end when they take a character in a game (especially one with a non-stereotypical personality) and objectify her. Plus it does create a flaw with the personality - presumeably the character actively chose to wear whatever it is they're wearing, and, as would be the same if an actual person wandered around wearing the stuff most girls in games wear, they're impossible to take seriously.


Well, as I said, fanservice tends just to fall under "Entertainment Is Unrealistic" in my brain - rather than trying to fit the ridiculous choice of clothing into the characters' personalities, which would have some very awkward implications, it gets stuffed in there pretty much as part of the art style more than anything actually having to do with the character. So in my head it's filed somewhere around the same place as Larry's sawtooth-mouth face, Luke Atmey's nose, Daryan's hair and Gant's Super Saiyan freakout. Obviously it would be nice if the style didn't include going to great lengths to show cleavage on nearly every woman in the game, but I'd consider that problem to be separate from the individual characters drawn in this style.

...Well, and I just like Mia too much to watch people dismiss her general awesomeness just because she has doomboobs without objection. D: I mean, if she didn't have them, nobody would hesitate to point to her as a feminist icon! She's a woman who is completely independent (because she herself made her own decision to leave Kurain), rises to fame and respectability as a lawyer even after the disaster that was her first case, starts running her own law offices while independently investigating the crimes of an extremely influential and dangerous man, the game's male protagonist is her _subordinate_, she is murdered specifically because the male villain feels threatened by her presence, and after her death she continues to kick ass by figuring out all of Phoenix's cases before he does and more often than not needing to give him a push in the right direction before _he_ figures it out. Hell yeah. How could her breast size ever "put her in her place" when she's several thousand miles from "her place"? She couldn't be an object if she tried.

But yes, I very much agree on the general treatment of the female _characters_ in the games, ignoring all complaints about how they're drawn. Women in high positions for the win!



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> And, uh, Maggey, I guess, though her giving up a job with the police force to become a waitress wasn't entirely her fault >>


That reminds me of something that struck me as odd when replaying T&T - I thought that during the credits of JFA, Maggey said she was going to quit the police force, but then in 3-3 I think she said something about being fired. o.o Did I miss something?



			
				Dannichu said:
			
		

> Spoiler: T&T5
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed Godot's surprise at things he should already know during my second playthrough, but it's odd that he's a such a good actor (either that or the translation/writing team didn't think it through, but they're normally pretty thorough) but freaks out so much at things like the ketchup stain in case 2 (3? It's been too long.).
> 
> I know his life isn't potentially on the line on case 2/3 and the "Maya" on the lighthouse-thingy is a rather large strike against him, but it struck me as odd.





Spoiler: 3-5



Well, after giving it some thought, I think the most probable explanation is that he's disguising his dismay at the fact Phoenix is figuring things out so fast as surprise at the actual revelations. It could be said that he is essentially challenging Phoenix in much of the trial, trying to prove him a lousy lawyer who can't figure anything out without Mia coming to his rescue, while still _wanting_ him to expose Dahlia (and even later, I get the feeling he half-wants Phoenix to figure _him_ out as well). Hence all the odd but genuine-looking swings between giving Phoenix hints and furiously challenging his explanations.


----------



## Ribby

Omgawd. I pretty much obsess over the AA series. <3 I'll join?


----------



## Dannichu

Eeee~ Your Ron avvie makes me happy :D

I love pretty much everyone in that case, though.


----------



## Ribby

Thank you! x3 I love Ron! He's awesome. T&T has to be my favourite, I think I like all the characters in it.


----------



## Not Meowth

Ribby said:


> Thank you! x3 I love Ron! He's awesome. T&T has to be my favourite, I think I like all the characters in it.


Ron's quite an awesome character, but there are others who are somewhat more enjoyable

*hit by shoe*

Anyway, he rocks for being the defendant in the case committed by my favourite culprit.

EDIT: And to any Godot fans:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1yq4qOMRPSw

Frangrance of Dark Coffee on the piano! :3


----------



## Ribby

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Ron's quite an awesome character, but there are others who are somewhat more enjoyable
> 
> *hit by shoe*
> 
> Anyway, he rocks for being the defendant in the case committed by my favourite culprit.
> 
> EDIT: And to any Godot fans:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=1yq4qOMRPSw
> 
> Frangrance of Dark Coffee on the piano! :3


 xD Pssh. Iseewhutyoudidtharr.

I love Godot, too. : D I'd say he's my favourite out of the whole series. I have all the music albums, including the ochestra and jazz. They're really awesome.


----------



## Not Meowth

Ribby said:


> xD Pssh. Iseewhutyoudidtharr.
> 
> I love Godot, too. : D I'd say he's my favourite out of the whole series. I have all the music albums, including the ochestra and jazz. They're really awesome.


I seem to be currently obsessed with Godot's theme. I keep randomly humming it ^^ Deedeedeedoodoodee, dee deeee, *dum* dee dee dee dee dee, duh da da da dee...

I'll have to post the pic I drew of me as Godot. Once I remember to add in his beard, which I forgot all about. XD


----------



## Dannichu

(I don't like Godot much I feel so left ouuuut ;;)

But the final case of T&T is so, so awesome if only because it's such a team effort; everyone comes together from all the different games; Edgey, Fran, Larry, Pearly, Maya, Gumshoe, Mia... and the case is only solved because of them all working together :D

I'm such a sucker for "everyone working together TO SAVE THE DAY :D" endings :3

I think Dessie's gotta be my favourite 3-3 character. 



Spoiler: 2-4



Well, except for Adrian, but I'll always think of her as a 2-4 character - is that a spoiler?


. We so should've got to see her on her bike. With Ron clinging on the back for dear life with an DX expression.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I agree! Dessie is the coolest secondary character _ever_. She kicks ass. And a picture of that would be awesome.


----------



## Ribby

@ Mike: I did a Godot watercolour. I'll have to scan it in some time.

@ Dannichu & Linoone: Yeah, Dessie's awesome. :3 Her and Ron are so cute! I'm pretty sure I've saw a picture like that on DA.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> (I don't like Godot much I feel so left ouuuut ;;)


D= You lose one awesomeness point.

But you still have 99,999,999 left, so no worries ^^

I like all the prosecutors pretty much equally. Edgey wins for being Edgey. Godot wins for being Godot. Franny wins for getting away with having a whip in a courtroom without getting arrested or whatever. Manfred wins for being so incredibly evil. And Klavier wins for not being a jerk to you like the rest.


----------



## Keltena

...I have a confession to make. I don't like Godot either. *sits in the corner*

Dessie? She was cool, but Atmey was better~ And his _theme music._ =D


----------



## Butterfree

So I'm replaying 4-4 now. I like Valant; I find that he's quite a complex character, especially for a witness. And Phoenix's line at the end of his portion, when 



Spoiler: 4-4



"his" forged evidence has been revealed and Klavier has moved in to say that only a guilty defendant would rely on forged evidence


, "OBJECTION! You cannot hold my client responsible for actions that I undertook as an individual..." still makes me really admire him, more than just about anything else he has ever said or done; I think it's that instead of being some sort of a "do the right thing or the safe thing?" question he spends ages agonizing over, or something that's too stupid to be considered properly heroic (running onto the burning bridge in 3-5), it's a completely spur-of-the-moment decision to actively incriminate himself rather than possibly hurt the defendant's case, even though he truly had nothing to do with it. I think it's my favorite line of his in the series.

4-3 still bothers me for the fact that no thought at all was given to the fact that 



Spoiler: 4-3



they were trying to smuggle the cocoon so that they could _save the life of the Chief Justice's son_ - I'd honestly call it noble, and yet there is no consideration of this having any weight upon the severity of the crime. It also bugs the hell out of me that apparently the boy just died of Incuritis and nobody ever questioned that tyrannical Borginian law denying the cure to the world just because one could make a poison out of it - it's not like you can't make a poison out of perfectly ordinary, legal things as well. What with Phoenix being so preoccupied with the unfairness of the legal system, it strikes me as extremely odd that he should see no problem with this.



Incidentally, I still think Daryan would be kind of hot without the penishair.


----------



## Flareth

Ok....I got bored so....

INTRODUCING....







Phoenix Wright Halves.

There's Franworth, Detective Edgeshoe, Pearody (Or Coarl), and Fradrian.

I scratched (badly) some stuff on everything except Franworth.

These give you things t think about xD.


----------



## Eclipse

Um, they're just halves. Really, nothing much to say about them o_o;
GRRR I just lost my Ace Attorney and Apollo Justice. I can't find them anywhere. ;A;


----------



## Flareth

Yeah, I know......I got bored.

Hey, but Fradian's got a monocle. xD


----------



## Dannichu

Fradrian's pretty cool. Her face-halves actually match up and stuff :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Yup. I agree. And her hair is pretty matched up, too. 

No Phoenix/Edgeworth?


----------



## Not Meowth

Butterfree said:


> Incidentally, I still think Daryan would be kind of hot without the penishair.


Oh yeah! =) I was laughing too hard at how stupid it looks anyway to notice how... _phallic_ it was. XD


----------



## Objection!

Oh please! This place is awesome, I didn't know there was already a PW club!


I gotta join.


----------



## Flareth

Yeah, Fradians the best....I know most of it stinks....it was after thinking what an Ema Maya splice would look like, since they look alike.


----------



## Not Meowth

I noticed something slightly odd in Turnabout Corner the other day.

If, in the first trial when the question of Wesley Stickler's cellphone arises, you ask for his number, Trucy will proceed to dial this number to locate said phone. His ringtone appears to be "Guilty Love"- so Mr Stickler is clearly a Gavinners fan. Yet he doesn't seem to respond to Klavier's presence in the courtroom at all- he even refers to him as simply "Prosecutor" at one point. Objection!?...


----------



## Dannichu

Oooh, I cant think of anything to say to that X3

Random question: how is Lamroirs name supposed to be pronounced? I think Im getting it horribly wrong o.o


----------



## Keltena

I... have no idea. I've been saying "lam-IHR-wahr", but I don't really think that's right.


----------



## Flareth

Iunno, since I don't have AJ....

Yet.....

Even before I get T&T, I already am pairing characters....

Dahlia/ Matt Engarde



Spoiler: Mini spoiler?



I know Dahlia's secret


----------



## Butterfree

Dannichu said:


> Oooh, I cant think of anything to say to that X3
> 
> Random question: how is Lamroirs name supposed to be pronounced? I think Im getting it horribly wrong o.o


I wouldn't know the correct way, but I've been saying "LAH-me-roar".


----------



## Cryssie

I always thought of it as being pronounced something along the lines of "lam-EER-wahr", but who knows? o.o


----------



## Frosty~

I pronounce it, "Lamb-rar" even though it's probably wrong =P


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dannichu said:


> Oooh, I cant think of anything to say to that X3
> 
> Random question: how is Lamroirs name supposed to be pronounced? I think Im getting it horribly wrong o.o


I pronounce it "la-mi-ROAR". Although it's most definitely positivelutely wrong. 

I want Guilty Love as my ringtone... But I don't have a cellphone. -_-


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> Oooh, I cant think of anything to say to that X3
> 
> Random question: how is Lamroirs name supposed to be pronounced? I think Im getting it horribly wrong o.o


I think it's "lamb-EE-rwaah". Similar to how Salamander and Cryssie say it.

Silly Borginians and their hard-to-pronounce names! I mean, for that matter how do you say "Machi Tobaye"? I go for "Matchy Toe-BYE-ee", but, I'm not sure about that. At least Romein LeTouse is easy.

That case is full of difficult names. "Daryan"? I say it "DAR-yun", but that doesn't seem right.


----------



## Dannichu

Im hopeless at pronouncing things properly, and even though I know its wrong, I often say things from for ages;

For me Lamiroir was (I have no idea why) "Lam-war", Daryn is "Darian", Tobaye as "Toe-bay"... and for the longest time I called Maya "Mah-ya".


----------



## Frosty~

Silly Danni, May-ah is the correct way to pronounce it in England, or so I've heard.
(I found this out in a topic on GFAQs where I brought up that they pronounce it May-ah in Killer Instinct, but someone told me that that's because Rare's an English company, but I totally don't know whether any of this is true or not because I'm too much of a lazy ass to find out and I'm rambling aren't I D:?)


----------



## Keltena

I want the Steel Samurai ringtone-version as my ringtone. D: But I don't have an iPhone so I can't set it as mine.


----------



## Flareth

I pronounce it Mi-uh


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> I want the Steel Samurai ringtone-version as my ringtone.


YES

... but I don't even have a cell phone D:


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> Im hopeless at pronouncing things properly, and even though I know its wrong, I often say things from for ages;
> 
> For me Lamiroir was (I have no idea why) "Lam-war", Daryn is "Darian", Tobaye as "Toe-bay"... and for the longest time I called Maya "Mah-ya".


I say "MAY-a", but I have a friend who sometimes watches me pay Ace Attorney at school who pronounces it "MY-uh". Still, he insists on saying the T on the end of "Godot" however many times I tell him it's silent, so who cares what he thinks.


----------



## Autumn

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I say "MAY-a", but I have a friend who sometimes watches me pay Ace Attorney at school who pronounces it "MY-uh". Still, he insists on saying the T on the end of "Godot" however many times I tell him it's silent, so who cares what he thinks.


I pronounce it MY-uh :x


----------



## Bombsii

am I the only one who hates the second chapter of T&T?


----------



## Not Meowth

DarkArmour said:


> am I the only one who hates the second chapter of T&T?


"Second chapter"? You mean The Stolen Turnabout?


----------



## Dannichu

Aww, T&T 2 is awesome; all the characters are absolutely fantastic :D
The third case - the one with Maggey in the restruant - is less good, but Armstrong is pure awesome X3

Ooh, the t in Godots name is definetly silent. Thats a big thing for me for some reason.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> Aww, T&T 2 is awesome; all the characters are absolutely fantastic :D
> The third case - the one with Maggey in the restruant - is less good, but Armstrong is pure awesome X3
> 
> Ooh, the t in Godots name is definetly silent. Thats a big thing for me for some reason.


It would be kinda impossible for the Judge to mistakenly call him "Gobo" otherwise :3 It's a pretty huge pet peeve of mine, too. Kind of a domesticated sperm whale peeve.

And Luke Atmey is pure win :3 Best culprit EVAR, with the possible exception of Matt Engarde.

(By the way, I've gotten one of my TCoD-going pals Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney for Crimbo, so we might be getting another member sometime soon ;3)


----------



## Frosty~

Dannichu said:


> Aww, T&T 2 is awesome; all the characters are absolutely fantastic :D
> The third case - the one with Maggey in the restruant - is less good, but Armstrong is pure awesome X3
> 
> Ooh, the t in Godots name is definetly silent. Thats a big thing for me for some reason.


Completely the opposite. For everything.
Case two dragged on a bit too much, Case three is fantastic. 



Spoiler: 3-3



Viola has such a sad story, Furio is brilliant and Kudo sparks some of the best quotes in the series. Armstrong however, scares the hell out of me. A fat, gay, french guy with huge muscles? o.o
I don't have anything against any of those things, but combine them together and you have my worst nightmare. It's literally the only thing stopping me from playing 3-3 more and why is this


 still spoilered?

I pronounce it God-ot by the way. Having a silent letter at the _end_ of a word just doesn't seem right o.O


----------



## Dannichu

But silent letters make everything better! Otherwise Id be "Danni-ell-ee" X3



Spoiler: 3-2/3



I despised Kudo, and Viola was sweet, but not particularly memorable for me. The idea of Furio impersonating Nick was cool, but it wasnt a very twisty case... maybe Im being unfair, but I love the DeLites and Adrian and generally everything about the second case, so anything thereafter would seem less good to me.


----------



## Flareth

You mean 3-3, not 2-3. Don't worry, I can't remember what it said.


----------



## Dannichu

Whoops; fixed X)


----------



## Flareth

Hopefully, I'll be getting T&T and AJ for Christmas......I can't wait....


----------



## Lupine Volt

Oh... Kudo. I would very much like to throw him, Moe the Clown, and Wendy Oldbag down a mineshaft together, and see which one emerged alive *It'd be Oldbag, though, so I'd mostly do it to kill off Moe and Kudo.* I liked 3-2. The DeLites were hillarious, plus there's the entire thing with Mask*Jazz Hands* Demasque. 3-3 was sort of...meh. Armstrong will haunt me in my nightmares, Viola scares me, and Lisa was sort of more annoying than I thought she'd be. On the plus side, Maggey/Gumshoe! *Squee*


----------



## Dannichu

Animorph said:


> Mask*Jazz Hands* Demasque


I love this XD

Yeeeah, I didnt like Lisa too much, either. Which was a shame, because her character design was awesome and she set up the funniest line in the game ("This is SPARDA"). 

Maggey and Gumshoe are absolutely _adorable_. I love them. And theyre _het_. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Lupine Volt

I know! Granted, Gumshoes only real other love interest possibility one could see is him and Edgeworth...I wonder who would win in a fight between Maggey and Edgey over Gumshoes love? *Goes to happy/hillarious imagination place*


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I sometimes pronounce Maya "MY-ah", other times "MAE-ah". I dunno why. 

And it's GO-DOH, please and thankyou. 



> Maggey and Gumshoe are absolutely adorable. I love them. And theyre het. Crazy stuff.


Totally agree with you there. :3 

The games have so many awesome characters it makes me sad because I can't make myself like one character over the other one. -_-


----------



## Autumn

Crazy Linoone said:


> The games have so many awesome characters it makes me sad because I can't make myself like one character over the other one. -_-


The games have so many awesome characters it makes me sad when I end up disliking one :D

On the 3-2/3 topic: I quite liked how for once 



Spoiler: 3-2



it wasn't actually a murder that started the case. That's like the second case that's started like that - the other being 4-2. _And_ you had a guilty client, although he wasn't guilty of murder :3 The case was only ruined for me because of the fact that I had to start it over when halfway through it because my friend was playing 3-1 and accidentally saved at the end...

Heh, 3-1. Said friend and another friend started playing 3-1 and 1-1 at around the same time one day at my house, and because 3-1 is so horrendously long for a first case, by the time my first friend was done with 3-1 my second friend was already well into 1-2.



I liked the circumstances of the murder/'plot' if you will of 3-3, although most of the characters made me want to shoot them. D:


----------



## Butterfree

3-2 is kind of eh for me; the total cast of minor characters in the case is definitely one of the very most entertaining in the series, but the case itself I just never liked much. 



Spoiler: 3-2



I remember being insanely annoyed at not being able to add the box and paint stains to the court record right away even though their significance was already obvious (I swear, I tried it _every single time I entered that basement_, at least a dozen times in all before I actually succeeded), for instance, I could never really get properly interested in the mystery of the urn theft, and when the murder came along it felt kind of tacked on. Also, that last testimony of Luke Atmey's! Good God, that annoyed me. Almost every statement in that testimony was flawed, and yet only one of them led to winning the case. Moreover, whichever statement you pressed would result in the first couple of messages being exactly the same, both Phoenix's objection and Godot's response, which led me to reset my DS after pressing the right one and then stare at the game in puzzlement as the same thing happened with _every_ statement in the testimony (which was really goddamn long, too). Twice.



Meanwhile, 3-3 was kind of the opposite. I liked the basic concept of the main case and some parts of how it played out, but didn't really like the characters (particularly Armstrong, who creeped the hell out of me) and the Viola backstory would have had to be expanded upon more for me to really like it. 



Spoiler: 3-3



More specifically, I enjoyed the concept of a programmer trying to pay his debts with a virus and happening to win the lottery, resulting in him being murdered because the loan shark wanted the virus, not the money. I was endlessly amused by the entire scene around getting Victor Kudo to talk, and the "infinite ammo code" line. I also liked the fact that Viola scared the hell out of me when I first saw her with that laugh of hers, and the entire left-right thing and the deal with the mirror were some of my favorite contradictions and attempted explanations in the series. And Tigre seemed too dumb to feel properly threatening once we'd met him; I liked how sinister he seemed in the opening scene of the case, but then we saw him and he was all red and overblown and had a silly dialect so I couldn't take him seriously. :/


----------



## Autumn

Heh, 3-3 was - quite literally - the case that got me into Phoenix Wright, as well. I was on the chatroom of another forum with a friend of mine when she mentioned that she needed help with something on this "murder mystery game"... It sounded sort of like the description of Phoenix Wright that I'd read from Danni's art thread, so I asked what the name was and it was PW. :P So I ended up helping her with one of Armstrong's testimonies, and then I decided that I wanted Phoenix Wright, so my mom took me out the next day to get it. ^^


----------



## Objection!

I hate the second T&T chapter, I forgot what it was called, but I seriously don't know where to go next. Help? Its not exactly spoilers because i'm stuck. Please?


----------



## Autumn

Objection! said:


> I hate the second T&T chapter, I forgot what it was called, but I seriously don't know where to go next. Help? Its not exactly spoilers because i'm stuck. Please?


... where are you stuck?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Butterfree is reading my mind... >.<



Spoiler: 3-2



The box. Ugh. When I saw the corner of the paint, I immediately thought "the box!", but it wouldn't let me pick it up. And the murder felt really out of place; I was actually more interested in solving the mystery of the vase. The vase amused me no end though; I mean, it got broken _again_, and it was actually pieced together right this time. I really love how the vase kept on getting broken, and nobody ever noticed it. Ok, so it got noticed, but still. Sorta makes you wonder what happened to Ami's spirit, no?


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Oh, hey, look, conversation I can actually get in on again. *kicks AJ*

@Butterfree: _Thank you._

Am I the only person who was not traumatized by Armstrong? Jean Armstrong is awesome. How can you fear such an innocent little girl? :D

Eh, Viola's story never really struck me as all that sad... as Butterfree said, they really didn't get into it enough. 



Spoiler:  3-3



I mean, yeah, she worked for Don Tigre because she had feelings for him, et cetera, but... eh, there just wasn't enough of it to evoke any sort of real sympathy. I was still a little too worried about whether or not she was going to shove poisoncookies down my throat to feel sorry for her beyond a quick "awww ):". And it was hard to take Don Tigre seriously, but he made Phoenix and the judge do the cutest stuff... "Ruh-roh!" :3


----------



## Frosty~

Ahem. 

...

I have been a Phoenix Wright fantard for a whole year as of this day.

...

That is all.


----------



## Flareth

I didn't get T&T or AJ. My parents are gonna try and track one down though.

EDIT- Got T&T today......:D


----------



## Lupine Volt

Okay, I'm replaying through 3-2, and  Has anyone else noticed that everybody that takes the witness stand seems to be just a teensy bit gay for Godot? *Except Dessie, who is turned off...sort of making her a lesbian for Godot* I mean, there's Ron, who is so eager to prove himself guilty to the prosecutor...and then there's Luke. I mean, with the two double teaming you, and Luke's rambling about how Godot is the top prosecutor in the country, I hear little gay bells ring-aling-ing in my head.And it's so damn creepy. 

...Anyways, with the mental images that accompany that rambling above, I need to gouge out my inner eye.


----------



## Dannichu

I think there's an argument for making every character in the entire PW series gay with at least one other character (as in, Mia's supposed to be straight, but you can't deny the ease with which she can be paired with Lana. Or even Dahlia). I'm racking my brains and really can't think of anyone. o.o
...Cody?

I cannot, however, even begin to imagine a situation romantically involving Jean and a woman X3


----------



## Flareth

I'm not the only one that thiks Armstrong's creepy, am I? I mean he's a good character, but.....creepy...

I'm obsessed with Godot....RUN EVERYONE! I haven't had any dreams about him.....yet


----------



## Lupine Volt

Well, Cody hero worships Will Powers. Oldbag, however, is gay for no one. She's Edgeysexual. And I'm sorry for saying that. *Stabs out my mind's eye* ...There's also Penny Nichols! Unless she and Maya...darnit. Then there's Machi from AJ...


----------



## Flareth

Why are you sorry? It's absolutely true about Oldbag.

I pair Pearl and Cody...similar age....and I just think they'd be cute together....


----------



## Not Meowth

Kratos Aurion said:


> Am I the only person who was not traumatized by Armstrong? Jean Armstrong is awesome. How can you fear such an innocent little girl? :D


But... the _dance!_






X3 Anyway, _Recipe For Turnabout_ is the kind of Ace Attorney case I really, really like; the really clever sort where not only was the murder committed by a totally different person, but by a totally different means and/or in a totally different place and/or at a totally different time and/or with a totally different weapon, and the whole case is turned on its head, almost totally different from the initial facts of the case. I liked 3-3's "fake murder staged after the real killing to create a witness and frame Maggey" and "murderer pretended to be Phoenix to get Maggey guilty" concepts- they struck me as really clever. _Turnabout Samurai_ and _Bridge to the Turnabout_ were the same for me.

I mean, even stuff like_ Turnabout Corner_ with the murderer being pulled to the scene in the noodle cart and shooting Meraktis from behind, so it looked like Wocky shot him, and _Turnabout Serenade_ with LeTouse being murdered during the second set, the murder following the lyrics to the song to make everyone think it was done in the third, and the whole cocoon smuggling thing turning out to be the whole reason for the murder really get me going "ahhh".

But then, I very much doubt any real-life murders are as intricate. Even if they are I doubt there's a court on Earth that would let Phoenix- or any other lawyer for that matter- get away with the outrageous claims he comes out with... only in a video game =)

@Ice: Congratulations :3


----------



## Dannichu

Flareth said:


> Why are you sorry? It's absolutely true about Oldbag.
> 
> I pair Pearl and Cody...similar age....and I just think they'd be cute together....


Pssh, if we're pairing together small children who never meet, Pearl/Trucy would be the best. They're pretty much the same, they're more likely to meet and have more in common. 

Plus, Cody drives me nuts >(

I HAVE SEEN Oldbag/Bikini. It was one of those things which (like everything, I guess), once seen, could not be unseen.


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Twitch...twitch*

...My brain has been brokededed. Excuse me while I pour industrial strength brain bleach into my ear. 

...On a completely different note, Lisa Basil seems to be pretty Asexual.


----------



## Flareth

Dannichu said:


> Pssh, if we're pairing together small children who never meet, Pearl/Trucy would be the best. They're pretty much the same, they're more likely to meet and have more in common.
> 
> Plus, Cody drives me nuts >(
> 
> I HAVE SEEN Oldbag/Bikini. It was one of those things which (like everything, I guess), once seen, could not be unseen.


Haven't played AJ yet, so I wouldn't know.

Cody...he's okay....I just think it'd be cute.

O_O....let's slowly step away...shall we...-hides-


----------



## Bombsii

I'm stuck on the second case in T&T.

I've found that sticky purple paint stuff and I can go to Luke Atmey's house or something, i'm stuck, I found everything but I don't know where to go next.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Christ, I got the second game on the 29th December and even though it's made out to be the worst, PW is now my favourite game series, and I haven't even completed it yet.

Pearl and Franziska have to be my favourite two characters, and the Ini Miney case was pretty damn awesome as well. This case at the moment seems confusing, although I'm determined to play through it on my own, without any hints whatsoever...

So, are the foolish fools talking about their foolish foolery amongst other fools undoubtedly doing foolishly foolish things? *shawhipmadow*


----------



## Not Meowth

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Christ, I got the second game on the 29th December and even though it's made out to be the worst, PW is now my favourite game series, and I haven't even completed it yet.


It certainly has the worst _music_ >< Cornered is good, but both Cross Examination, Cross Examination Allegro, and Objection! make me want to die. Tell the Truth has been erased from my memory owing to my ability to only remember about three pieces of music from any Ace Attorney game. xD

IMO, AJ has the all-round best music in the entire series.


----------



## Frosty~

Lorem Ipsum said:


> Christ, I got the second game on the 29th December and even though it's made out to be the worst, PW is now my favourite game series, and I haven't even completed it yet.
> 
> Pearl and Franziska have to be my favourite two characters, and the Ini Miney case was pretty damn awesome as well. This case at the moment seems confusing, although I'm determined to play through it on my own, without any hints whatsoever...
> 
> So, are the foolish fools talking about their foolish foolery amongst other fools undoubtedly doing foolishly foolish things? *shawhipmadow*


^THISTHISTHIS^

JFA is an amazing game. All of the cases are likeable, whereas I really didn't like 1-3, 3-3 and 4-2 very much. 2-3 drags on a bit but the characters are awesome and it has a twisty plot so I love it :3
Pearl and Franziska are brilliant characters too. Argh I want to go replay the whole series now x3



Mike the Foxhog said:


> It certainly has the worst _music_ >< Cornered is good, but both Cross Examination, Cross Examination Allegro, and Objection! make me want to die. Tell the Truth has been erased from my memory owing to my ability to only remember about three pieces of music from any Ace Attorney game. xD
> 
> IMO, AJ has the all-round best music in the entire series.


JFA has my second favourite Cross-examination music (AA has the best). Its Tell the Truth theme is tied for first with TT and I love the Objection theme.
I also hated AJ's Trial opening theme. It was such a disappointment when up until then, it got better every game.


----------



## Not Meowth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> ^THISTHISTHIS^
> 
> JFA is an amazing game. All of the cases are likeable, whereas I really didn't like 1-3, 3-3 and 4-2 very much. 2-3 drags on a bit but the characters are awesome and it has a twisty plot so I love it :3


Eh, 2-3 was pretty great, and fits the "really creative and interesting" criteria I set out earlier as the kinds of case I really, really like. But I think Acro just ruined it. There was no satisfaction in cross examining him whatsoever; the awesome music that normally accompanies backing your witness into a corner and tearing their testimony to pieces is lost when the guy just sits there and smiles or looks blank all the while, and when you finally break him, all he does is cry a bit. Not a single awesome freak-out.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

2-3 wasn't very good. Moe's speech sometimes took forever, which was kinda annoying.


----------



## Not Meowth

Lorem Ipsum said:


> 2-3 wasn't very good. Moe's speech sometimes took forever, which was kinda annoying.


Oh God, Moe's theme o.o

Like I said, some _horrible_ music.


----------



## Autumn

Random question of doominess!

I'm replaying 2-4 ('bout time, I haven't played it at all since the first time I played it ever, which must've been last April...) and I need help with a testimony. Actually I needed help with a lot of testimonies, but my friend solved most of them because she's played JfA quite recently. :D



Spoiler: 2-4



It's Adrian's testimony about how Matt must've been the murderer and how she was protecting him and all... I've pressed on everything so far, twice. What to do, what to do.

The testimony:
-From the moment I saw the crime scene, I had a feeling that Matt was the murderer.
-I know what his motive was. ... But I don't have any way to prove I'm right.
-And he didn't have an alibi for what he was doing at the time of the murder.
-That button was torn off of Juan during his fight with Matt.
-But I'm Matt's manager... So I felt that I had to protect him...



... yeah.


----------



## Keltena

I believe that 



Spoiler



the button could not have been torn off _during the fight_ because there is blood on it, which means it was pulled off after he was stabbed and therefore after the fight. So, present the button.


 That help?


----------



## Autumn

Salamander said:


> I believe that
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the button could not have been torn off _during the fight_ because there is blood on it, which means it was pulled off after he was stabbed and therefore after the fight. So, present the button.
> 
> 
> That help?


I think I tried that, but... *tries it again*

Nope, doesn't work. Although you do bring up a good point... o.O


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Dannichu said:


> I HAVE SEEN Oldbag/Bikini. It was one of those things which (like everything, I guess), once seen, could not be unseen.


GAHHHHHHHH!!! MY BRAIN.... *stabs eyes with switchblade* 

Don't do that again. Ever. 

@Leafpool: 
Maybe try the autopsy report. It shows Juan was strangled to death, so there couldn't be blood on the button during the fight... Same contradiction, but still.  


I was just replaying 4-1 the other day, and I just realized something really funny... 



Spoiler: not really a spoiler but still



You know how Orly had a bowl of borscht and dropped it after you made the truth known? Well, when Kristoph was on the witness stand and got all mad, the bowl of borscht levitated into the air.


 It was awesome.


----------



## Autumn

Crazy Linoone said:


> @Leafpool:
> Maybe try the autopsy report. It shows Juan was strangled to death, so there couldn't be blood on the button during the fight... Same contradiction, but still.


Thankies :3

Random odd coincidence that took place earlier today: I was planning on showing my friend the contradiction that took place with the guitar case, Adrian's "nothing else had changed about the crime scene" testimony and the crime photo with the open guitar case, and I showed my friend both testimony points related to it - the first being the "I knocked the flower vase onto the guitar case" (or whatever it was) statement and the second being the "nothing else changed at the crime scene" one, planning to show the guitar case itself with the first statement. I was on the second statement and had pressed "present evidence" just to show my friend the crime photo, but instead of hitting "check" I somehow accidentally hit "present".

... it was correct :3


----------



## Bombsii

I mean it guys. I am seriously stuck on T&T help?

I'm still on the exploring bit. I've found the box and the paint and all that but I am stuck. I have no idea where to go to next. I've tried presenting everything I've got to veryone i've met but nope. No success. I can go to the warehouse bit btu i've found everything. I can go talk to Gumshoe and he says nothing. There also Luke Atmey's house room thing. But he hasn't arrived yet. Major help please. I just want to get out of this loop. Is there something i haven't found? something I haven't brought up?


----------



## Keltena

I really don't know how to help you. Go everywhere, present everything to everyone, make sure you've done all the dialogue options, examine everything. That's all I can say, because I don't remember that part very well.


----------



## Butterfree

DarkArmour said:


> I mean it guys. I am seriously stuck on T&T help?
> 
> I'm still on the exploring bit. I've found the box and the paint and all that but I am stuck. I have no idea where to go to next. I've tried presenting everything I've got to veryone i've met but nope. No success. I can go to the warehouse bit btu i've found everything. I can go talk to Gumshoe and he says nothing. There also Luke Atmey's house room thing. But he hasn't arrived yet. Major help please. I just want to get out of this loop. Is there something i haven't found? something I haven't brought up?


Have you presented all the profiles to everyone? I think I got stuck at this point too, and I was just supposed to present some person to Gumshoe, I believe.


----------



## Not Meowth

Butterfree said:


> Have you presented all the profiles to everyone? I think I got stuck at this point too, and I was just supposed to present some person to Gumshoe, I believe.


Yeah, if this is the start of the second day of investigation you need to present Kane Bullard's profile to Gumshoe. I think that might be where you are, DarkArmour, cos I was stuck there for aaaages ^^;;


----------



## turbler

c...could I join in? pleeease?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

OBJECTION!

*shot*

Welcome, turbler!


----------



## Not Meowth

Crazy Linoone said:


> *shot*
> 
> Welcome, turbler!


Fixed. :3


----------



## Eclipse

Oh man. I hope nobody posted this yet x3: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/424096
Considerably sad. Yet so funny.

And welcome Turbler~


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Yeah, if this is the start of the second day of investigation you need to present Kane Bullard's profile to Gumshoe. I think that might be where you are, DarkArmour, cos I was stuck there for aaaages ^^;;


Because its actually my game hands off ridley I'm obviously stuck on the exact same position. I don't think i've even met Kane yet.


----------



## Keltena

Stardust Dragon said:


> Because its actually my game hands off ridley I'm obviously stuck on the exact same position. I don't think i've even met Kane yet.


You never _meet_ Kane. He's a victim.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Oh. How do I get his information then?


----------



## Keltena

Talk to Gumshoe about the victim. Then, present his profile when Phoenix says he needs more information.


----------



## Stardust Dragona

I haven't got the data on the victim yet. I have got:
Adrian Andrews
Dick Gumshoe
MaskDeMasque
Luke Atmey

I need to know where to find the victims info.


----------



## Butterfree

Wait, you definitely are in the part where there's been a murder and Gumshoe is in Kane Bullard's office, right? If so, then just talk to Gumshoe about everything and Kane should be added to the Court Record.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

I finished Justice for All the day before yesterday, and went back to do the bad ending as well as the good ending. The bad ending made me cry, especially when it said 



Spoiler: 2-Ending



I never saw Maya again.





Spoiler: 2-4



Matt Engarde was freaky when he revealed his true personality, and I can't help but get the feeling that Shelly de Killer is some gentlemanly yet deeply mysterious shady person. His theme is awesome as well.



I am _definitely_ investing more of my money in the other Phoenix Wright games. Not too sure about Apollo Justice, I'm not sure if I could get used to the characters after playing with Maya, Mia, Pearl, Gumshoe, Franziska, etc. Any opinions?


----------



## Not Meowth

Lorem Ipsum said:


> I finished Justice for All the day before yesterday, and went back to do the bad ending as well as the good ending. The bad ending made me cry, especially when it said
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2-Ending
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw Maya again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2-4
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Engarde was freaky when he revealed his true personality, and I can't help but get the feeling that Shelly de Killer is some gentlemanly yet deeply mysterious shady person. His theme is awesome as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I am _definitely_ investing more of my money in the other Phoenix Wright games. Not too sure about Apollo Justice, I'm not sure if I could get used to the characters after playing with Maya, Mia, Pearl, Gumshoe, Franziska, etc. Any opinions?


AJ really isn't terribly different to PW, actually. I had the same concern before I played it, but it doesn't ruin the game or anything.



Spoiler: 2-4



And yes, real Matt is creepy o.O Especially the face-scratching. I love how he seems to be such a total airhead, but ends up as some kind of criminal mastermind o.o It was a pretty nice turning point imo.


----------



## Dannichu

Spoiler: 2-4



What I love about Matt being so evil is that it happens right around the time you're thinking (well, _I_ thought) "Hang on... what would happen if Phoenix got a _guilty _client?"

Well, that and he's completely, off-his-head crazy.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

What Dannichu said. 



Eclipse said:


> Oh man. I hope nobody posted this yet x3: http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/424096
> Considerably sad. Yet so funny.


I lol'd.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

I am not a member of this club.

And yet my DS has Trials and Tribulations in it, which I've been marathon-playing for about three days now. And I've played the first two games. And I've been a fan of the series since last year.

This unfortunate situation must be remedied.

I'm on 3-4 and the amount of awesomeness in this case is practically making my head explode. Edgeyyyy <333 (and Mia and uh mr.paperthindisguise)


----------



## Not Meowth

Involuntary Twitch said:


> I am not a member of this club.
> 
> And yet my DS has Trials and Tribulations in it, which I've been marathon-playing for about three days now. And I've played the first two games. And I've been a fan of the series since last year.
> 
> This unfortunate situation must be remedied.
> 
> I'm on 3-4 and the amount of awesomeness in this case is practically making my head explode. Edgeyyyy <333 (and Mia and uh mr.paperthindisguise)


I know. I so could _not_ work out who Diego Armando was. 



Spoiler: 3-5



He at least could've gotten that coffee addiction as a result of Dahlia poisoning him, or changed his hair or something.



^I think something in there is disclosed in the 5th case, if not forgive me.


----------



## Bombsii

Butterfree said:


> Wait, you definitely are in the part where there's been a murder and Gumshoe is in Kane Bullard's office, right? If so, then just talk to Gumshoe about everything and Kane should be added to the Court Record.


Uhh.. no... hes in the museum.


----------



## Butterfree

Stardust Dragon said:


> I haven't got the data on the victim yet. I have got:
> Adrian Andrews
> Dick Gumshoe
> MaskDeMasque
> Luke Atmey
> 
> I need to know where to find the victims info.


If Gumshoe is in the museum, then I think you have to present Mask*DeMasque.


----------



## Bombsii

I think I have...aww...i've confused. Don't worry, i'll sort it out eventually.


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Hmm... I think what you need to do is one of the following:

-present Mask*DeMasque's calling card to Luke Atmey
-examine the sword on the floor in the basement warehouse
-examine the computer
-examine Ami Fey's statue
-examine the patch of pink paint

If it's not one of those things, then apparently I was mistaken about where you are in the game.

... *glances around nervously at all the people she doesn't know and skitters away*


----------



## Bombsii

There might be something wrong then because i've done all of them.


----------



## Autumn

Well, then, could you try to give us a more detailed description of where exactly you are in the game?


----------



## Stardust Dragona

Maybe later, i've stolen it.


----------



## Not Meowth

Interesting thing I noticed; anyone else notice if Apollo Justice became a judge, he'd be known as Justice Justice? 8D


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy

Heh heh, hadn't noticed that, can I join anyway?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Interesting thing I noticed; anyone else notice if Apollo Justice became a judge, he'd be known as Justice Justice? 8D


:D They should so do that in the later games. Although I can't see Apollo as a judge... 



The Darksmith Legacy said:


> Heh heh, hadn't noticed that, can I join anyway?








.... It's mandatory. 
Of course you can join!


----------



## Not Meowth

Crazy Linoone said:


> :D They should so do that in the later games. Although I can't see Apollo as a judge...


Well, he _is_ still a rookie lawyer and therefore inexperienced. He'll be far more judgey later in his career.


----------



## Zeph

OBJECTION!

Your honour, I'm afraid I'll have to join this club.

...Yeah, that failed. But, uh, hi. I'm currently playing Justice For All and Trials and Tribulations.


----------



## Not Meowth

Zephyrous Castform said:


> OBJECTION!
> 
> Your honour, I'm afraid I'll have to join this club.
> 
> ...Yeah, that failed. But, uh, hi. I'm currently playing Justice For All and Trials and Tribulations.








Your Honour, I must object to this most heinously pathetic attempt at wording your post in an Ace Attorney-trial-esque manner, much like I am doing at this point!


----------



## Lupine Volt

HOLD IT! *Because I'm too busy to find the actual image*

Mr. Foxhog, your objection is contradictory, and you know it! Your honor, I move to strike everything just said from the record!

...And on an unrelated subject, I just played through Trials and Tribulations again. Ah, Ronnie...you pansy you...


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

So I've been toying for ideas for a Phoenix Wright fangame, or at least a couple fancharacters. If casemaking is as easy as I hope (which I'm certain it won't be ^^;) then that'd be cool! ...But, um. Yeah. I'd like to sprite my characters at the very least. I've never tried PW-style. It seems like a nice challenge. :3

Also, Ron is amazing <3 Especially when his hair goes all, SPROING! ...That case threw me for a loop, it did.


----------



## Not Meowth

Animorph said:


> HOLD IT! *Because I'm too busy to find the actual image*
> 
> Mr. Foxhog, your objection is contradictory, and you know it! Your honor, I move to strike everything just said from the record!








*slams mug on desk* Your Honour, this is baseless conjecture! Unless Mr Animorph has any hard evidence supporting his claim?


----------



## Bombsii

I don't see them releasing another Apollo Justice as it didn't sell very well. They are releasing Perfect Prosecutor with Miles Edgeworth and Gumshoe.


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Um...oh no...I don't know if I have anything!* The Defense....the Defense...YAARGH!*Slouches, sweating*


----------



## Flareth

Testimonies, like the perfect cup of coffee, contain contradictions. Only when the contradictions turn the case around....that your objections are needed, Mr. Animorph.

(First line was based on something from AC: CF. It said something about coffee having contradictions.)


----------



## Not Meowth

Animorph said:


> *Um...oh no...I don't know if I have anything!* The Defense....the Defense...YAARGH!*Slouches, sweating*


*shakes his head, sips* See, Your Honour? My case is as perfect as my Mike Blend #146. *hurls cup at Animorph's head*


----------



## Lupine Volt

What case! We've all been commiting the same crime for the past few post! This is insane! 

...*Nice coffee metaphor, that be.*


----------



## Not Meowth

Animorph said:


> What case! We've all been commiting the same crime for the past few post! This is insane!
> 
> ...*Nice coffee metaphor, that be.*


It's actually a tea metaphor. Mike hates coffee ><

And I object to the fact that you said "this is insane" and not "this is madness", so I could not reply "No, Animorph, that is SPARDA".


----------



## Lupine Volt

*I was talking to Flareth, actually, about the metaphor*

I object to the use of that overused internet joke!


----------



## Not Meowth

Animorph said:


> *I was talking to Flareth, actually, about the metaphor*
> 
> I object to the use of that overused internet joke!


(Oh. ^^)

Your Honour, I object to the fact that I'm too lazy to come up with a PW-style response to that.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Your honor, the Defense requests the trial be recessed until a later date, to put an end to all of this trial talk, and get us back to regular AA discussion!


----------



## Not Meowth

Animorph said:


> Your honor, the Defense requests the trial be recessed until a later date, to put an end to all of this trial talk, and get us back to regular AA discussion!


*shakes head*
Denied.


----------



## Flareth

Yeah, denied. I want to continue this trial.


----------



## Lupine Volt

OBJECTION! You have both been playing the prosecutor, and therefore, neither of you have the authority to deny the Defenses request! Besides, this trial has already exhausted itself!


----------



## Not Meowth

Animorph said:


> OBJECTION! You have both been playing the prosecutor, and therefore, neither of you have the authority to deny the Defenses request! Besides, this trial has already exhausted itself!


HOLD IT!
*Gumshoe bursts through the door*
Wait a minute, pal! I have new evidence that sheds a whole new light on this case! You gotta carry on with the trial!


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

Best PW song ever.


----------



## Bombsii

^Agreed


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Ack, I really should post more often around here.

In response to post #767 by Darkarmour, of course Apollo Justice sold well! I should imagine that it sold just as well as Phoenix Wright. Your honor, I request that this post be stricken from the record, unless Darkarmour has any evidence supporting his claim.

The main reason for me posting here was because I need some help with a case I'm developing/trying to develop/trying to find time to develop. It takes place in the AJ timeline, and It's meant to include all/most/some of the old PW characters, with young Ms. Fey sitting un the defendant's chair. This time round though, It is Pearl who will be placed on trial. Maya has become the master of Kurain, I presume? Unless something hapenned to her in TAT, which I hope not. We have Lotta Hart, catching the moment of the crime, Gumshoe, giving a talk on the police force, and Edgeworth, who's suffering amnesia. If anyone else is interested/wants to help, I'll be glad to show you my progress so far/accept your assistance.

Anybody want a PW anime, becuase I sure do. But thinking about it, only major fans of the series are going to watch it if it only shows the cases, so there should be a few filler episodes, or cases from the Manga. Until the day when that  happens, have THIS.

And an obligatory OBJECTION just to finish the post.


----------



## Bombsii

But they _are_ releasing Perfect Prosecutor because the others aren't selling that well.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Any evidence? Remember, evidence is everything, and without it, your claims are nothing.


----------



## Bombsii

I wish to present the evidence from the internet ,mostly japanese resources.

	
	
		
		
	


	





and here I present the boxart itself *victory music*


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Unfortunately, that evidence has nothing to do with _why_ Perfect Prosecutor is being developed, or that Apollo Justice is selling poorly.

Not only that, but that Boxart was created by Rarthus of Vgboxart.com, and not by the creators of the Ace Attorney games. Therefore, It is forged! I wish that Darkarmour has his badge stripped from him for presenting illegal evidence.


----------



## Bombsii

aww...nuts.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Let this be a lesson, Darkarmour. Never try to foolishly fool me.


----------



## Bombsii

Hey, don't blame me, blame Google search engine.


----------



## Not Meowth

Ryu Tyruka said:


> Best PW song ever.


Personally I prefer AJ's "Cornered".

Ugh... Perfect Prosecutor. Not sure what to think of it, really. I heard there's no cross examination, so it seems kinda boring now.


----------



## Keltena

Ryu Tyruka said:


> Best PW song ever.


iiiiick, no. I don't like that one. D:

The original 'Cornered' is the BEST. PW MUSIC. EVER, though. <3


----------



## Lupine Volt

Personally, I like Mia's theme, Turnabout Sisters. As such, I also like Maya's theme, which is pretty much a more upbeat version.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Salamander said:


> The original 'Cornered' is the BEST. PW MUSIC. EVER, though. <3


Dun dun dun dun dudulun Dun dun duuun duuun dudulun dun duuun dudulun dun~

Indeed, It is the best. Other than perhaps the Steel Samurai tune.


----------



## Bombsii

I'm not a major fan of the AJ versions of the songs.


----------



## Frosty~

OBJECTION!
I feel, with the talk of Fan-games going on around here, I may as well post something relevant.





Behold, Alex Order's main Prosecutor, Dexter Sawyer. Gamefreakerzero drew the original draft, and I (badly) made it into a sprite. I'm not a good spritist, but since it was a draft, GF0 refused to do it, so I had to :D


----------



## Spoon

I know this a bit odd, but have you noticed that both Phoenix, and Apollo have strangely shaped eyebrows? Phoenix's are zig-zaggy at the end, and Apollo's split apart.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

DarkArmour said:


> I'm not a major fan of the AJ versions of the songs.


HOLD IT! How could you not like the AJ songs? Guilty Love is awesome. And Valant Gramarye has an awesome theme. Trucy's theme is great, too.


----------



## Flareth

I don't know much about the AJ songs.....

Okay.....in order to start a huge discussion, here's a question?

Who are your favorite and least favorite characters?

Favorite: Phoenix, Maya, Franziska, Edgeworth, Gumshoe, Mia.....and of course, Godot.

Least Favorite: I think I like every character....O_O. They are all original...


----------



## Autumn

Favorites: Pearl, Phoenix, Edgeworth, young!Mia, Maggey, Gumshoe... I like a lot of the characters xD

Least Favorites: Oldbag, Lotta, Ini (the way she acts so ignorant Dx), um... yeah, I don't really dislike a lot of the characters. Oh, right, pretty much everyone introduced in 2-3 except Regina and maaaaaaybe Max.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Favorites: Phoenix, Maya, Pearl, Franziska, Edgeworth, Mia, Godot, Gumshoe...Ron, Desiree, Maggey, and...Penny Nichols. 

Least favorites: Everybody from 2-3, Dahlia Hawthorne in a love to hate fashion, Jean Armstrong, Manfred Von Karma, Oldbag, Kudo, and Cody.


----------



## Flareth

I forgot Pearl on my like list.

I like Kudo's theme.....and his infinite ammo code. xD


----------



## Dannichu

I love all the main characters; Nick, Edgey, Maya, Fran, Mia, Gumshoe and Pearly especially. My favourite non-lead character is probably Adrian, though I really liked Dessie, Olga, Lana, AJ!Ema and Vera. And Matt :D

I didn't really like Godot much (don't hate meeeeee), and I didn't really like Acro, Sal, Kudo and Wesley. 

...I can't honestly decide if I love or hate Brushel. o.o


----------



## Lupine Volt

*Editted out rant* I do not like Brushel. Look at his backsprite in the courtroom overview*When you see everyone at once...*

However, I knew I missed someone on my list. Adrian, the Skye sisters, Vera and Lamiror. Which is several someones, butwhatever. Oh, and the main AJ characters, of course.


----------



## Butterfree

My favorite characters are Godot, Mia, Edgeworth and Gumshoe, but honestly, I like most of the characters for their own reasons, even those that are really annoying; they tend to be annoying in a fun way. I guess my least favorite in that I don't really find him fun either would probably be Wocky Kitaki, although that's probably partly just because he's the defendant in my absolute least favorite case of the series. :/ And Ini, I guess, although she of course has more to her that makes her somewhat interesting; during the investigation of the case itself, though, she's really annoying.


----------



## Flareth

Yeah...I'm sorta like Butterfree. All the characters have their own unique personalities and quirks.

I haven't got my hands on AJ.

I've only been replaying one of the PW games: Trials and Tribulations.

I want to play the others but I'm like....there will be no Godot.

Oh gosh, I'm a fangirl. SOMEONE SMACK SENSE INTO ME!


----------



## Lupine Volt

I"m sorry, but there is no cure for Godot fangirlism, unless your a bigger fan of one of the people he has bullied. Gumshoe, Phoenix, Franziska, Maggey, Ron, Desiree, The Judge, Kudo, Armstrong, Maya, Dahlia...Those are the only ones I can think of. Anybody have any other contributions to list?

On an unrelated note, in my Anime Styled battle, Franziska von Karma just walked in and whipped my Ralts...I think I should have used something that looked more like Adrian Andrews.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Maybe _you_ should've looked more like Adrian Andrews. She was aiming for you, dude.

...that was fun to write. :D

Um yes I'm still here and um I... can't really think of any favorites or least favorites. Can't talk about AJ because I still don't have it, of course, but... I'm pretty sure I love or love-to-hate everyone equally. I mean, Viola scared me a little bit, and Armstrong is made of awesome, but that's as close to favorites and least favorites as I can get off the top of my head.


----------



## Flareth

I took a peek at that ASB battle. Wow....it's cool. Maybe I should go back to ASB...it depends if anyone wants another PW arena? xD


----------



## Not Meowth

Flareth said:


> Okay.....in order to start a huge discussion, here's a question?
> 
> Who are your favorite and least favorite characters?


I don't really think I have any characters I dislike, except Acro and maybe Creepy Pedo Man, aka Sal Manella. He suxx0rz.

Favorite characters... Feenie, Polly, Maya, Ema (the 16-year-old one, she goes horrible in AJ), Trucy, all prosecutors (Edgey and Godot especially), Luke Atmey, Matt Engarde and probably a few others I've forgotten. But I generally like all of them.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Kratos Aurion said:


> Maybe _you_ should've looked more like Adrian Andrews. She was aiming for you, dude.
> 
> ...that was fun to write. :D.


...Would you believe me if I told you I was dressed as her at the moment?

On that note...if you had a sprite sheet, what would it be? Not actually making sprites, but what would your unusual animations be?


----------



## Jason-Kun

*Creeps in.* I have never played one of the games, BUT I have read the American manga. Joinplz?


----------



## Dannichu

Butterfree said:


> And Ini, I guess, although she of course has more to her that makes her somewhat interesting; during the investigation of the case itself, though, she's really annoying.


Ini's character annoyed the hell out of me till the very end and now I can't hate her because that case is one of my absolute favourites; probably my favourite non-epic case (assuming the epic ones to all be the final case in the game, plus 1-4). 

Still, I wouldn't have killed the game designers to make it so her animation frames didn't take hours from your life. Wellington, Matt, Wesley and Acro (and probably more) all that that problem, too. 



Mike the Foxhog said:


> Favorite characters... Ema (the 16-year-old one, she goes horrible in AJ)


Aww, really? I loved Ema way more in AJ. Mostly because she was given more of a personality; in AA she seemed to be Maya+science!, while she actually seemed like another character rather than a replacement only marginally less subtle than the Judge's Canadian brother. 

Plus I have a major weakness for perpetually pissed-off characters (see: Chloe in 24 and, to an extent, House).

I think 16-year-old Ema has the best outfit of any character in the whole series, though. 
(except maybe Armstrong)


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> Aww, really? I loved Ema way more in AJ. Mostly because she was given more of a personality; in AA she seemed to be Maya+science!, while she actually seemed like another character rather than a replacement only marginally less subtle than the Judge's Canadian brother.


Yeah, I know she was a carbon copy of Maya, but I still liked her for some reason. Possibly because of this:





Aww~ In the same way Trucy is like Maya+magic, but I prefer her way over Maya. Probably because she has an array of adorable poses too :D

Plus the endless snack-eating and the grumpiness just kind of ruined her for me somehow. Also, she looks to me to have changed way too much between 16 and 25.

...right, I think I managed to get through that post describing Ema and Trucy as cute without accidentally giving the impression I fancy either of them. xD

GOD DAMN YOU FIREFOX WHY DON'T YOU THINK "TRUCY" IS A WORD D:<

I'm also starting to like Acro a tad more. Sure, he's a bore to cross-examine but I guess I'm sympathising with him a little. What with how he only let Max take the blame for his crime because he wanted to be able to see Bat open his eyes again.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Flareth said:


> I took a peek at that ASB battle. Wow....it's cool. Maybe I should go back to ASB...it depends if anyone wants another PW arena? xD


YES PL0X

My favorite character is, uh, is, uh, is... 

I can't choose... I love all of them. Maybe besides Hotti, because he scares the heck out of me. Also, for some reason, I really dislike Lamiroir. She just bugged the heck out of me for the entire AJ arc, but Thalassa has a cool costume. 

On the topic of Ema, I think she is awesome both young and old. She gained more of a personality when she grew up, but I like young Ema's science! attitude.


----------



## Flareth

Crazy Linoone said:


> YES PL0X
> 
> My favorite character is, uh, is, uh, is...
> 
> I can't choose... I love all of them. Maybe besides Hotti, because he scares the heck out of me. Also, for some reason, I really dislike Lamiroir. She just bugged the heck out of me for the entire AJ arc, but Thalassa has a cool costume.
> 
> On the topic of Ema, I think she is awesome both young and old. She gained more of a personality when she grew up, but I like young Ema's science! attitude.


Yay! But now I have to think of an arena. Maybe a crime scene or the defendant lobby.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Edgeworth's office? Gant's office? He can play his organ and attack the Pokemon with it... 

Hmmm. Can't think of a good place for a battle field... 

Maybe... The Steel Samurai Universe. If we screw up the battlefield too much, rabid fans (Cody, Maya, Pearls, Oldbag,and maybe Edgeworth) will come running over and cause mayhem. 

OH AN IDEA our Pokemon can be dressed up as the Steel Samurai and the Evil Magistrate, and the Evil Magistrate gets a higher attack/defense but has a higher chance to get attacked by fans, while the Steel Samurai has lower attack/defense while have a lower chance to get attacked by fans. 

I dunno. 



Now, to start a discussion, would you like to eat one of Angle Starr's lunch boxes?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Crazy Linoone said:


> Now, to start a discussion, would you like to eat one of Angle Starr's lunch boxes?


Perhaps. I've never really played case 5.

Have you heard of the PW musical project?


----------



## Flareth

I'll think of something.

Crazy Linoone: I probably would eat one....if it looked appetizing.

I want a Phoenix Wright RP.....


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Flareth said:


> I want a Phoenix Wright RP.....


Doesn't everyone?

Oh amd the PW musical project sounds amazing. Look Here. And Here for all of the songs. To those who have heard any of them before, Discuss your favourites. Mine are @It's Gotta be tha Butz", "600,000 volts", "The secret of Global Studios" and  "The Samurai always wins".


----------



## Lupine Volt

Those are really good! Honestly, reading "The Way things Were(Reprise)" Actually makes Oldbag a sympathetic character. 

On an earlier note, no, I wouldn't eat one of her lunchboxes. But I'm just picky. 

On an even earlier note, Hazakura could be a good arena for ghost, dark, psychic and ice types..


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Battle while swinging from a flaming bridge.

Re: lunchboxes: Would depend on what's in it. Maybe the steak lunch, or... I don't remember what was in most of them, honestly. I would probably eat one of Gumshoe's lunchboxes, though. Mmm, little cylinders of meat...

Re: Music project: something about that was actually posted earlier in the thread, iirc. I haven't had a chance to listen to any of them yet and probably won't for a while, but it sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## Flareth

Hazukura would be a cool arena....I'll think about it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

To answer my own question, I must admit that I'm actually tempted to try one of those Peppered Fish Guts. 

Sort of. 

Kind of. 

Not really. 

You know what, on second thought, I don't think I want that anymore... But The Wright Way sounds like a pretty good lunch. I mean, it does sell pretty well and looks delicious. 

Hazakura sounds like a pretty cool idea, although I'm still tempted to battle in Gant's office....


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Just thought I'd share my new avatar with you lot.

Posting this is a colossal waste of time. :D


----------



## Not Meowth

Kai said:


> Just thought I'd share my new avatar with you lot.
> 
> Posting this is a colossal waste of time. :D


It's pretty nice :3

Question: Anybody here think Phoenix Wright would work in sprite comic form? I was thinking of making a Feenie comic, but I doubt it'd be at all the same without the animation or music.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Question: Anybody here think Phoenix Wright would work in sprite comic form? I was thinking of making a Feenie comic, but I doubt it'd be at all the same without the animation or music.


I've seen other PW comics around the internet, so I expect that it would work. However, as you say, It wouldn't be the same without the animations and music. It could still work though, so give it a shot!


----------



## Not Meowth

Kai said:


> I've seen other PW comics around the internet, so I expect that it would work. However, as you say, It wouldn't be the same without the animations and music. It could still work though, so give it a shot!


OK :3

I've got a vague idea of the first case, and the second case mostly sorted. But apart from that I'm going to struggle thinking up storylines, however. And I suppose it will have to be amusing as well, as people have come to expect this of my comics, which makes it even more work.


----------



## Flareth

I bet it will be interesting. You may need a sense of editing PW sprites.....

Like your avatar, Kai.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Flareth said:


> Like your avatar, Kai.


Thanks.

Replying to this post is a colossal waste of time.


----------



## Not Meowth

Kai said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Replying to this post is a colossal waste of time.


I take it Manfred von Karma kept saying things were colossal wastes of time. I don't really remember... why oh why did I give AA away? ;.;


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I take it Manfred von Karma kept saying things were colossal wastes of time. I don't really remember... why oh why did I give AA away? ;.;


Maybe not in AA, but definately in "It's gotta be the insanity".


----------



## Flareth

Um....I have a question. Can anyone animate like little GIF animatons and stuff? I am going to be a part of GSRP-DA and I need an animated icon of my OC..... If you can, just say so and I'll drop you a PM with my OC

GSRP-DA is on....DeviantArt. It is very intresting. :DDD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Kai said:


> Maybe not in AA, but definately in "It's gotta be the insanity".


This is awesome.  

Love your avvi, Kai!


----------



## Not Meowth

Ah, almost forgot something I've been meaning to post here for ages...

Anyone else find it cute how Young Edgey copies his mentor's finger wag?:









X3


----------



## Keltena

Kai said:


> Maybe not in AA, but definately in "It's gotta be the insanity".


*dies laughing*

Words fail me.


----------



## Flareth

It is cute, Mike. Heh...he's adroable. Edgey, I mean.


----------



## Autumn

I am stuck on PW for the first time in... a long time. 3-3, the day after the first trial, and Lisa Basil and Violetta have Psyche-Locks that I can't break.

Lisa's is related to Glen's troubles, and I get as far as "what program would be worth 100,000 dollars"? and I try to present MC Bomber which I _have_ but it's apparently the wrong answer and so is the sports paper.

Violetta's is related to her head injury, and I get as far as "what's your connection to the Cadaverinis" and I've tried Violetta and Tigre's profiles but they don't work either.

Help please?


----------



## Flareth

Have you gotten to the part where 



Spoiler: 3-3



Gumshoe tells you about the virus. Have you presented Viola's profile to Gumshoe as well. I think that is what you do.


----------



## Autumn

Flareth said:


> Have you gotten to the part where
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3-3
> 
> 
> 
> Gumshoe tells you about the virus. Have you presented Viola's profile to Gumshoe as well. I think that is what you do.


Oh, that's right... my only problem is that Gumshoe isn't on any of the screens. He said he'd go down to the precinct, but he's not on the screen... do I have to examine something?


----------



## Flareth

Spoiler: 3-3



Did you locate the repair bill? I would just present anything....sorry


----------



## Autumn

Flareth said:


> Spoiler: 3-3
> 
> 
> 
> Did you locate the repair bill? I would just present anything....sorry


Yeah, I did. :/

I'm fairly sure that 



Spoiler



Gumshoe _does_ have to tell me about the virus, but I can't find him D:


----------



## Flareth

Spoiler: 3-3



Maybe try to present stuff to Maggey. Did you find the fake Attorney's badge? Check everywhere and stuff. Sorry i can't be much help.


----------



## Autumn

Flareth said:


> Spoiler: 3-3
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try to present stuff to Maggey. Did you find the fake Attorney's badge? Check everywhere and stuff. Sorry i can't be much help.


Maggey's not here either 8D

Want a more detailed description of who's where and what I have? I do have the fake badge, by the way.


----------



## Flareth

Spoiler: 3-3



I think you go to the kitchen of Tres Bien. I think that opens it up....


----------



## Autumn

Flareth said:


> Spoiler: 3-3
> 
> 
> 
> I think you go to the kitchen of Tres Bien. I think that opens it up....


I've done that toooooo D: That's how I managed to get to Tender Lender in the first place.


----------



## Flareth

Spoiler: 3-3



I actually believe you have to go again. Have you talked to Kudo about the stufff and how he was told to call the police and stuff as well?


----------



## Autumn

Flareth said:


> Spoiler: 3-3
> 
> 
> 
> I actually believe you have to go again. Have you talked to Kudo about the stufff and how he was told to call the police and stuff as well?


... uh, let me try that.

EDIT: Aha thanks it's working :D


----------



## Flareth

Welcome. I wasn't that sure of it myself.


----------



## Not Meowth

Flareth said:


> Spoiler: 3-3
> 
> 
> 
> I actually believe you have to go again. Have you talked to Kudo about the stufff and how he was told to call the police and stuff as well?


If by that you mean say "suck it up" when Kudo wants to ramble about his problems or suchlike, that might be it. I was stuck for aaages once because I didn't do that D:


----------



## Autumn

Now I'm having moar PW problems :/

It's one of Tigre's testimonies, as follows:



Spoiler: 3-3



"I was supposed to meet wid the kid at the restaurant that afternoon.
When I opened the door to the joint, I saw one ugly scene.
The guy was laid out over the table, stiff as concrete.
I figured if the place wasn't hot already, it was gonna be, so I split.
I heard the cop's sirens on my way out, and I went straight back to my office."

This is where pressing on statements and asking irrelevant questions gets you a penalty... I can press on the third and fourth statements without penalty, and I only have enough health to press on one with penalty.

I forget what to doooo :(


----------



## Flareth

Spoiler: 3-3



Think about the layout of the resturaunt.


----------



## Autumn

Flareth said:


> Spoiler: 3-3
> 
> 
> 
> Think about the layout of the resturaunt.





Spoiler



*presents floor plans*

... gotcha

(I've actually played these cases before... but I know I'm not the only one to forget contradictions from time to time. I called a friend yesterday to ask about advancing [which I posted earlier], and because she hadn't actually played 3-3, she put her sister on the line. Her sister couldn't answer it, and neither could her brother. Heh.)


----------



## Flareth

Yeah, I know. I replay cases often.


----------



## Not Meowth

Flareth said:


> Yeah, I know. I replay cases often.


Same here ^.^ Knowing full well the AA series' replay value is effectively zero. xD Yeah, I'm an addict.


----------



## Autumn

So! I have a tendency to get confused with certain aspects of 1-4 whenever I play it, and hearing about it in 3-5 was no exception. Clarification?

The thing I'm confused about is how 



Spoiler: 1-4



in 1-4 (actually mentioned in 3-5, but still) Phoenix says that he became a lawyer for Edgeworth's sake. Now, my question is what exactly did Phoenix want to help Edgeworth with? ... The bits of that case related to the grade-school trial are usually what confuse me.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Leafpool said:


> The thing I'm confused about is how
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1-4
> 
> 
> 
> in 1-4 (actually mentioned in 3-5, but still) Phoenix says that he became a lawyer for Edgeworth's sake. Now, my question is what exactly did Phoenix want to help Edgeworth with? ... The bits of that case related to the grade-school trial are usually what confuse me.


Hmm... 



Spoiler



Didn't Phoenix become a lawyer so he can talk to Edgeworth and find out what had happened? I vaguely remember something about Edgeworth not answering Phoenix's phone calls, and Phoenix decided that Edgeworth will _have_ to talk to him if they face each other in court. 

To but it bluntly, Nick wants to talk to Edgey, so he became a lawyer.


----------



## Dannichu

^ Yup, that's it. It's pretty stalkerish, but makes them one of the most canon-without-being-canon couples I've ever seen.


----------



## Autumn

Ah, okay. Now I remember~

By the way, I spent all of yesterday finishing 3-5 and now my head is very muddled. This morning I was trying to think of how to tell a friend that 1-5 didn't fit with the first three games because when they first came out in Japan, 1-5 didn't exist, and I imagined my dialogue being in a text box with "didn't exist" in red lettering. Then later today I was writing down random Warriors characters if they were to take the place of Phoenix Wright characters for some reason, and when I was imagining the characteristics of the PW characters that I would have to make into Warriors they were also in red lettering.

PHOENIX WRIGHT HAS INVADED MY BRAAAAAIN


----------



## Sunnybeam

-grins-  Who knew choosing this avatar over Cherrim or Calumon would lead me to a club?

I'm on 3-2 right now, a friend is lending me all of the games in order.  I read too much fanfiction, thus I know more than I should about the parts I haven't yet played. ^^;;

And...uh...Apollo is adorable.  And AJ-haters seem to be in the same breed as Kanto purists, if I may make a comparison.  Ah, nooffensemeanttoanyone...justincase...


----------



## Dannichu

Sunnybeam said:


> -grins-  Who knew choosing this avatar over Cherrim or Calumon would lead me to a club?
> 
> I'm on 3-2 right now, a friend is lending me all of the games in order.  I read too much fanfiction, thus I know more than I should about the parts I haven't yet played. ^^;;
> 
> And...uh...Apollo is adorable.  And AJ-haters seem to be in the same breed as Kanto purists, if I may make a comparison.  Ah, nooffensemeanttoanyone...justincase...


Hehe, your avvie is criminally adorable X3

Oh god, I know exactly what you mean; I kept reading fanfiction before actually playing cases the characters came from, and it somewhat spoiled them for me... but I can't help it, and 2-4 is my all-time favourite case anyways.

Aww, I can't see how anyone could _hate_ AJ. It's a fantastic game in its own right, and not liking the axing of pretty much the entire cast of previous games it's somewhat understandable, but it doesn't make the game any less good ):


----------



## Sunnybeam

Dannichu said:


> Aww, I can't see how anyone could _hate_ AJ. It's a fantastic game in its own right, and not liking the axing of pretty much the entire cast of previous games it's somewhat understandable, but it doesn't make the game any less good ):


Exactly.  I dunno, but I've been to forums where people are all like "WTF PHOENIX IS NOT MAIN CHAR ARG I HATE APOLLO D8" and I'm just like "o.o why you hatin' on the antennae? T__T"

Umyah.  Like I said, it's shades of the "WTF (insert anything except Kanto here) IS STOOPID" thing that our fandom has had going on recently. -__-;;

Hah, I just finished 2-4.  Amazing case, but...the stalling-for-time thing annoyed me so much.  With all the other cases, it's kind of a figure-it-out-as-you-go-along deal.  With 2-4, you know what happened fairly early on...but you're forced to drag out the trial for HOURS and HOURS and OHGODITNEVERENDS


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Sunnybeam said:


> Hah, I just finished 2-4.  Amazing case, but...the stalling-for-time thing annoyed me so much.  With all the other cases, it's kind of a figure-it-out-as-you-go-along deal.  With 2-4, you know what happened fairly early on...but you're forced to drag out the trial for HOURS and HOURS and OHGODITNEVERENDS


Farewell, my Turnabout? It does get boring after a while, but it's still the best case in the series in my opinion. Then again, I still need to play T&T at some point.


----------



## Autumn

Apollo Justice is a great game... on its own. When you compare what happened to Phoenix and all with for example 3-5, it just _does not fit._ As far as Phoenix's story goes, in my mind AJ doesn't exist (my friend decided that it happens in a parallel universe, for instance). It's fine aside from the whole Phoenix problem, though. 8D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I agree though; AJ is awesome on its own right. It's a brilliant game by itself, and the characters are all unique and awesome. And Apollo actually does his hair, while Phoenix's hair is naturally spiky. It has its moments, too; I personally loved 4-2 where 



Spoiler: 4-2



Phoenix gets hit by a car, flies 20 feet through the air, hits a pole, and the only injury he got was a twisted ankle. I also love how the case starts out with Trucy requesting Apollo to find her stolen panties.





			
				Sunnybeam said:
			
		

> Hah, I just finished 2-4. Amazing case, but...the stalling-for-time thing annoyed me so much. With all the other cases, it's kind of a figure-it-out-as-you-go-along deal. With 2-4, you know what happened fairly early on...but you're forced to drag out the trial for HOURS and HOURS and OHGODITNEVERENDS


I KNOW D: I was all worried about Maya and stuff, and Engarde was just being really, really, really Engarde-ish, you know? 

But Franziaka and Gumshoe were epic in that case.


----------



## Sunnybeam

Crazy Linoone said:


> And Apollo actually does his hair, while Phoenix's hair is naturally spiky.


I want to touch Apollo's hair naoplzkthxbai.

http://chinchikurin.deviantart.com/art/Apollo-Justice-Faces-83728344



Crazy Linoone said:


> I KNOW D: I was all worried about Maya and stuff, and Engarde was just being really, really, really Engarde-ish, you know?


ENGARDE NEEDS TO DIE

Aaaaagh. >_>


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> Hehe, your avvie is criminally adorable X3


It's Trucy Wright silly, tell us something we don't know x3

Welcome to the club Sunnybeam, and for that matter, the forum.

Anyway, slight update on my proposed Phoenix Wright sprite comic for anyone who cares; the framework for the first case is mostly worked out, and I'm currently writing out a script for it. Once I've got the first day if investigation and the first trial sorted, I'll make them and post them here so you can see what you think :3

Tough I'm having the most enormous trouble thinking up a name for the comic. And the case for that matter.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Crazy Linoone said:


> I personally loved 4-2 where
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 4-2
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix gets hit by a car, flies 20 feet through the air, hits a pole, and the only injury he got was a twisted ankle.


Notice how Phoenix has been in every life-threatning situation ever? I mean, 



Spoiler: you know what



Accused of theft, accused of murder twice, stungun'd, brained with a fire extinguisher, whip'd, and falling off of a bridge, and being accused of murder yet again, THEN being hit by a car


 seems to be waaay too much for any sane person to handle.


----------



## Autumn

I was planning to do a random fake trial with two friends at school on Friday, but we didn't have the time, so one of my friends suggested that we should get together after school and hold a trial.

... _over a game of Clue._

We were supposed to get together yesterday, but the friend that was supposed to be hosting it never called me. D:


----------



## Sunnybeam

Er-hrm.  He's a Phoenix, of course he's immortal! 8D

Speaking of which, this is one of the funniest things ever.


----------



## Autumn

aaaa now I'm all sad that I lost AA because now I really want to play iiiit D:


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Kai said:


> Notice how Phoenix has been in every life-threatning situation ever? I mean,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you know what
> 
> 
> 
> Accused of theft, accused of murder twice, stungun'd, brained with a fire extinguisher, whip'd, and falling off of a bridge, and being accused of murder yet again, THEN being hit by a car
> 
> 
> seems to be waaay too much for any sane person to handle.


Ahhh... Good point there. 



Spoiler: 3-something



Didn't he also eat a (probably plastic) bottle that had been filled with poison? And he got brained with scorching Godot coffee a few times, too.





Sunnybeam said:


> Er-hrm.  He's a Phoenix, of course he's immortal! 8D
> 
> Speaking of which, this is one of the funniest things ever.


Zarla draws the best Phoenix Wright comics ever. :3

And of course I have to point this out even though it has been posted about a few billion times already.


----------



## Flareth

Crazy Linoone said:


> Ahhh... Good point there.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3-something
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he also eat a (probably plastic) bottle that had been filled with poison? And he got brained with scorching Godot coffee a few times, too.





Spoiler: 3-1



I believe it was glass. Since it would be much easier to chew up into little bits. xD And there wasn't that much poison to kill him. I think there was only a trace amount.


----------



## Not Meowth

Kai said:


> Notice how Phoenix has been in every life-threatning situation ever? I mean,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you know what
> 
> 
> 
> Accused of theft, accused of murder twice, stungun'd, brained with a fire extinguisher, whip'd, and falling off of a bridge, and being accused of murder yet again, THEN being hit by a car
> 
> 
> seems to be waaay too much for any sane person to handle.





Spoiler: 2-3



Don't forget being attacked by a tiger.


----------



## Sunnybeam

...I just noticed that one of this thread's tags is "foolish foolery", and I'm _laughing so hard_. xDDDD

And WOMG I'VE NEVER SEEN THAT FLASH BEFORE OH MY MEW THAT IS TOO AWESOME.  I'm watching it for the fifth time now and am sending it to all of my friends.


----------



## Flora

Lana and Angel were adorable in that video. :D

Not to mention Edgey. <3

Speaking of Edgey, I'm currently beating 1-5. (Good God I need JFA at _least._) 

All I have to say is, "What the hell is that writhing piece of plywood?!?"


----------



## Autumn

Crazy Linoone said:


> And of course I have to point this out even though it has been posted about a few billion times already.


I just decided to look at that for the first time today.

_that. is. *epic.*_


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Flareth said:


> Spoiler: 3-1
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was glass. Since it would be much easier to chew up into little bits. xD And there wasn't that much poison to kill him. I think there was only a trace amount.


Ah. It's been a long time since I've played T&T, so... 



Spoiler: not really



It would still make him deathly sick though.





Mike the Foxhog said:


> Spoiler: 2-3
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget being attacked by a tiger.


We really should make a list of things Phoenix went through without dying.


----------



## Sunnybeam

This is a wonderful AU...incomplete, but still wonderful.  Two root changes - Phoenix is Miles' adopted brother, and Diego managed to notice the poison.

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/4123259/1/Without_Wings

EDIT: Gahwut.  Can somebody tell me how to add details to the spoiler tag, like "Spoiler for GS3" or whatever...?  This BBcode doesn't like me.


----------



## Flareth

You put a = after the first spoiler and then write what it is a spoiler for.

I'm gonna read that. Argh...only 2 chapters..


----------



## Butterfree

Concerning the AJ discussion: AJ is my least favorite game in the series, but it has nothing to do with the series reboot and character switch; I just don't really like the cases. D: Well, the first case of AJ is my favorite first case in the series, but the second case is my all-time least favorite case for a number of reasons (Wocky, Alita, Wesley and Eldoon all annoyed me, I got stuck about twenty times even on a replay where I should have known what I was supposed to do, and the beginning of the case felt really aimless), I have serious moral issues with the third case (



Spoiler



why didn't anybody care that the Chief Justice's son was dying and really _needed_ that cocoon?


) though I do like it otherwise, and the fourth case was just so, _so_ disappointing to me - 



Spoiler



one of the main things I liked about all the previous 'epic cases' was that you were honestly there in the courtroom figuring out what happened little by little during the cross-examinations with twists this way and that, but in 4-4 the answer is spelled out for you halfway through the MASON System portion with as good as a neon sign over all the crucial evidence, and Apollo's final part is all a really long, drawn-out anticlimax, culminating in Kristoph's conviction not because I found some new brilliant evidence to prove it, but because I simply got to _pick_. That and I found Kristoph disappointing as a villain; the black Psyche-Locks made me think he was going to have some really twisted, deep, dark secret that we'd find out during the trial, but he didn't. D: And there was too little of a confrontation between Klavier and Kristoph compared to what I was expecting.



Buuut that's not the point. The point is that Apollo Justice just happened to be composed too largely of cases I didn't like; I have no reason to think that I will dislike the second Apollo Justice game at all. And I don't _hate_ it. I don't think it is humanly possible for me to hate an Ace Attorney game. It's still hilarious with fun characters and so on. :D


----------



## Chao

I got trials and tribulations today on the DS.


----------



## Autumn

PLOT PROBLEM~

I'm fairly sure that somewhere in 1-4 it is vaguely mentioned that DL-6 took place in 2001 (the year the game was made, so it fits well enough). DL-6 took place fifteen years before PW1, so PW1 takes place in 2016. Yet in 1-2, after 



Spoiler: 1-2



Phoenix is accused of Mia's murder and in the detention center


, he says "It's the *beginning of a new century*, yet..."

Yeah uh I don't think 2016 is really the beginning of a new century, so what's with this (or was I wrong about when DL-6/PW1 took place or something)?


----------



## Flora

I beat 1-5 today.

Haha on you Gant.

Now I'm free to get JFA. :D


----------



## Sunnybeam

Leafpool said:


> PLOT PROBLEM~
> 
> I'm fairly sure that somewhere in 1-4 it is vaguely mentioned that DL-6 took place in 2001 (the year the game was made, so it fits well enough). DL-6 took place fifteen years before PW1, so PW1 takes place in 2016. Yet in 1-2, after
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1-2[/SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix is accused of Mia's murder and in the detention center
> 
> 
> , he says "It's the *beginning of a new century*, yet..."
> 
> Yeah uh I don't think 2016 is really the beginning of a new century, so what's with this (or was I wrong about when DL-6/PW1 took place or something)?


Yeaaaaah, AA has just always had a screwy timeline.  I've seen the same thing brought up in a bunch of places...


----------



## Not Meowth

Flora and Ashes said:


> I beat 1-5 today.
> 
> Haha on you Gant.
> 
> Now I'm free to get JFA. :D


Congratulations ^^ If you get it, get some earplugs too... the courtroom music makes you want to die. Though Cross Examination Moderate is starting to grow on me a little... but Objection, Cross Examination Allegro and the music right at the start of a trial in the defendant's lobby... no.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Leafpool said:


> PLOT PROBLEM~
> 
> I'm fairly sure that somewhere in 1-4 it is vaguely mentioned that DL-6 took place in 2001 (the year the game was made, so it fits well enough). DL-6 took place fifteen years before PW1, so PW1 takes place in 2016. Yet in 1-2, after
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1-2[/SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix is accused of Mia's murder and in the detention center
> 
> 
> , he says "It's the *beginning of a new century*, yet..."
> 
> Yeah uh I don't think 2016 is really the beginning of a new century, so what's with this (or was I wrong about when DL-6/PW1 took place or something)?


Welllll.... It could be translation errors. Although I doubt it.


----------



## Frosty~

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Congratulations ^^ If you get it, get some earplugs too... the courtroom music makes you want to die. Though Cross Examination Moderate is starting to grow on me a little... but Objection, Cross Examination Allegro and the music right at the start of a trial in the defendant's lobby... no.


No.
NO.
The JFA court music is great ;-;


----------



## Not Meowth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> No.
> NO.
> The JFA court music is great ;-;


You think so? In my opinion it has the worst court music of any AA game _ever_. Whereas AJ and T&T have joint best :3


----------



## Autumn

Flametail and I are currently making up some very random channelings that are very brain-breaking. Gant!Armstrong for example.

... and then we came up with Sal!Gant!Armstrong. *gouges out eyes*


----------



## Flametail von Karma

Leafpool said:


> Flametail and I are currently making up some very random channelings that are very brain-breaking. Gant!Armstrong for example.
> 
> ... and then we came up with Sal!Gant!Armstrong. *gouges out eyes*


Which just got thoroughly pwned by Kudo!Armstrong!Oldbag!Gant!Sal.


(And for anyone who knows Warriors... Scourge!Dahlia?)


----------



## Frosty~

Mike the Foxhog said:


> You think so? In my opinion it has the worst court music of any AA game _ever_. Whereas AJ and T&T have joint best :3


Lies D<
AA>AJ=JFA>TT


----------



## Flareth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Lies D<
> AA>AJ=JFA>TT


YOU LIE! YOU LIEEEEEEEEE!

(Totally stole that from Phoenix Wrong/IZ)

I like T&T's music. Godot and Dahlia's theme. Maybe it's because i will not stop replaying it.


----------



## Bombsii

I've actually got to say my favourite case is actually the first case on Trials & Tribulations.


----------



## Eclipse

Oh, so I found my Ace Attorney back~ And I finished it, whoo.


Spoiler: 1:5



Oh man. Gant had gotten me really going, especially when he just suddenly popped up into the office, freaked me out, anyways. D: But the guy got what he deserved so...


Now time to hunt for TT. The thing is harder to find than AA OTL


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Eclipse said:


> Oh, so I found my Ace Attorney back~ And I finished it, whoo.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1:5
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man. Gant had gotten me really going, especially when he just suddenly popped up into the office, freaked me out, anyways. D: But the guy got what he deserved so...
> 
> 
> Now time to hunt for TT. The thing is harder to find than AA OTL


Grats!

Hm, agree agree. His whole 



Spoiler: not really but meh



"want to go swimming with me" business was really creeping me out. And the hand claps. Gah. Although it was really satisfying when he exploded (sorta) in a dramatic ball of lightening.


----------



## Flareth

I got Apollo Justice. :D Finally! :DDDDD


----------



## Frosty~

HEY GUYS GUYS. Capcom released a demo for Perfect Prosecutor :DD
It's in Japanese and all that and I can't understand it at all BUT ANIMATED OVERWORLD EDGEWORTH/GUMSHOE SPRITES :DD
IT'S WORTH PLAYING -JUST FOR THEM-


----------



## Not Meowth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> HEY GUYS GUYS. Capcom released a demo for Perfect Prosecutor :DD
> It's in Japanese and all that and I can't understand it at all BUT ANIMATED OVERWORLD EDGEWORTH/GUMSHOE SPRITES :DD
> IT'S WORTH PLAYING -JUST FOR THEM-


Looks fun. Wish I knew what's going on though. XD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> HEY GUYS GUYS. Capcom released a demo for Perfect Prosecutor :DD
> It's in Japanese and all that and I can't understand it at all BUT ANIMATED OVERWORLD EDGEWORTH/GUMSHOE SPRITES :DD
> IT'S WORTH PLAYING -JUST FOR THEM-


:D  Yay! Demo!

.....

D: Can't understand a thing... But YES it has Edgey and Gumshoe whoot


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Just completed T&T, really great.



Spoiler: The Entireity of Case 5



Couldn't believe Godot murdered Misty though D:


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Just completed T&T, really great.



Spoiler: The Entireity of Case 5



Couldn't believe Godot murdered Misty though D:


----------



## Frosty~

Haha, I just found an awesome gem on DeviantART
Larry Butz in: Boobs

...May as well post the other awesome PW comics I've found :-D
Outrageous! (Thanks to Zora for finding this)
Smooth Talker
And this isn't a comic but it's awesome anyway so shut up :-D


----------



## Butterfree

Hee, I like those.

Coincidentally, I happen to be replaying 3-5 right now (I'm in the first trial, where I'm Edgeworth, cross-examining Larry), having finished the previous games and cases. I love them more every time I play them. :D

I really need to continue writing my Godotfic sometime. :<


----------



## Flareth

Yes! Write that Godotfc. :DDDD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTYYzrg3dPE

That vid has spoilers for 1-4. Watch it. :D


----------



## Dannichu

I will never be able to look at that song again in the same way, Flareth. Thanks for that X3

Aaaaah, those comics were _fantastic_. I especially like the Phoenix in the last one going "I'm systematically going through my inventory and will load back to my save point when I find the right answer so you just stay there and be patient!" because it really sums up how I play PW.


----------



## Autumn

Anybody here read To Kill a Mockingbird?

Assuming this could somehow happen, ATTICUS VS PHOENIX gogogo


----------



## Dannichu

Well, they're both defense attorneys, so that wouldn't work too well, would it? 
But if they teamed up, it'd be like JUSTICE OVERLOAD. They'd be Team Help-the-helpless or something X)

Apparently, they named Gregory Edgeworth after Gregory Peck, the guy who played Atticus in the (really quite good) To Kill a Mockingbird film. Bit of trivia there for you :3


----------



## Autumn

Dannichu said:


> Well, they're both defense attorneys, so that wouldn't work too well, would it?





Leafpool said:


> *Assuming this could somehow happen, *


Hmm, who would work better as a prosecutor, Atticus or Phoenix?



> Apparently, they named Gregory Edgeworth after Gregory Peck, the guy who played Atticus in the (really quite good) To Kill a Mockingbird film. Bit of trivia there for you :3


We watched the film in school on Friday and it was really good :3 Yeah, that's pretty interesting, though. Wonder if there's any other such references in the games?


----------



## Involuntary Twitch

Not Atticus versus Phoenix, but I have a better idea for a spin-off series:

*ATTICUS FINCH: ACE ATTORNEY*

(see his name even works with the naming pattern because Finch is a bird like phoenixes are)

That would be _hardcore_.


----------



## Autumn

Involuntary Twitch said:


> *ATTICUS FINCH: ACE ATTORNEY*


I WANT THAT GAME


----------



## Flareth

Welcome, Danni.

http://lynxgriffin.deviantart.com/art/PW-It-s-the-circle-of-law-74049798

Maybe 1-4 spoilers....

Darn it there are so many parallels to The Lion King and 



Spoiler: 1-4



The DL-6 case


----------



## Autumn

I've played 2-2 a number of times by now and I still have trouble rationalizing this >_> Help?

Okay, so Ini killed Dr. Grey, and the blood from the killing got all over her costume. From breaking Mia's Psyche-Lock you realize that since the key and the cloth scrap from Maya's costume were in the incinerator, somebody must've changed Maya's clothes and then burned her old clothes. The logical conclusion is that they changed her into Ini's costume. However, there is one thing that doesn't mesh with this: the bullet hole. It wasn't in Lotta's photo of Ini, but it was found on Maya's costume. Um... did it just appear from nowhere after Phoenix and Lotta left? What happened there? o.O


----------



## Frosty~

AHHHH!!
Okay I know there's been no discussion for over six months but I think it's time for revival considering Ace Attorney: Investigations is out.
AND I HAVE IT :D!!
Oh god I've missed Ace Attorney so much~~
*scurries off to go play it*


----------



## Flareth

I'm hoping to get my hands on it soon. :DDD So happy!


----------



## Dannichu

WANT IT. SO MUCH. D:


----------



## Autumn

Wh-it _is?!_ Man have I been out of the loop. :<


----------



## Flareth

Leafpool said:


> Wh-it _is?!_ Man have I been out of the loop. :<


Just came out today....not like it's been out for a long time...


----------



## Frosty~

ADFSDAGDA AWESOME!



Spoiler: AA:I-1



Oh god that was fricking awesome :D! 
Right from the start with that awesome shot of Edgeworth standing in the dark with a shady guy standing behind him. I'm not the only one who thought that was incredibly badass, right xD?
Portsman was an awesome villain and I love how good he was at manipulating the conversation to his will; his sprites were awesome too (COAT FLAP) and his freak-out made me laugh xD
Speaking of sprites, they're brilliant; from brand new Edgeworth and Gumshoe sprites to the overworld sprites that actually interact with each other now and then.
AND MAGGEY. I was not expecting to see her back. Much less as the accused. Her security guard outfit was cool though~, although from what I can gather, this is some time after 2-1 (but before 3-3 at the very least, it's very vague about when it happens).
The contradictions were well thought out, especially the door-tag and basketball hoop ones. It felt so awesome when it all just clicked. Ahh, it's been too long xD

Funnily enough, the game feels similar enough to the main series to be comfortable, but still different enough to feel new. I was disappointed when I heard there'd be no court scenes, but we still get cross-examinations (with a different name at least) and brand new "Courtroom sequence" OST. I'm paticuarly liking the new Announce the truth theme so far =3



...Okay I'm done fangasming, I'll stop torturing those of you that don't have it D:


----------



## Minish

No idea if I already joined this club, but yeah.

Big PW fan. :D Just finished Apollo Justice a while ago, and now I'm playing Trials and Tribulations! And it is awesome because EEEEE I just got to the Edgeworth case. Which I will call the Edgeworth case even though it's mostly about Godot, Mia and all of them lot. Just. Edgeworth.

I actually think Apollo Justice was one of the best of the series; it had really, really good cases with lots of great characters. And I didn't hate them all as much as I thought I would! (Although really, what the heck is up with Apollo's name. ._.)

As you can tell from my avatar, I absolutely adore Hobo Phoenix in every way. <3

I think Investigations is out in a few days here, and on Amazon preorder for £15, wtf. So I'm definitely going to get that. :D


----------



## Flareth

Guess who has AAI? Meeeee. :DDDDD

-can't wait to read Ice's spoiler-


----------



## Autumn

So! Earlier today I stopped by a local Gamestop to pick up AAI and the following happened:

Guy working there: *upon seeing AAI* Excellent choice.
My dad: Are you just saying that, or -
Guy working there: No, I mean it. It's a great game. I bought it the day it came out.
My dad: But didn't it only come out a few days ago? You've already played it?
Guy working there: Yeah, and I got addicted to it. All the Ace Attorney games are good.

Then after some short weird convo between me and my dad:

Guy working there: I want to be in Japan, though, to see the play...
Me: OMG YES
My dad: A play? Like a stage play?
Guy working there: Yeah, they've made it a play and shown it twice now and I want to see it.
Me: Me too!
My dad: You've heard about that?
Me: Yeah! I know about it.
Guy working there: *hands me the game after the transaction's gone through* Download the soundtrack, too.
Me: I SHOULD
Guy working there: You ever been to court-records.net?
Me: Yeah.
Guy working there: Go there, they've got the whole soundtrack and everything.
Me: I will. :D *takes game and leaves*

Best dorky conversation _ever._


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Haven't gotten AAI yet, hopefully will soon (and AJ, if I can swing it >>;) Don't have time for them _right_ away because there are a few other games I need to work through first, but on the plus side hopefully I will be dragging Negrek in here soon! one of us one of us


----------



## Minish

That is so great, Leafpool. XD One of the reasons why I'd like to work in a video games store is to have dorky conversations with people buying good games.

MY AA:I arrived today, yaaaay~ Now I'm off to go play it! |D


----------



## Dannichu

Haha, that conversation sounds awesome XD 
The guy who sold me my first AA game told me it was fantastic (but, it being my first game and all, didn't realize how right he was and wasn't able to fangirl with him), and a few weeks ago I talked a friend of mine into buying T&T because it was £5 and the guy who sold it said how great it was and he and I got into a bit of a fannish discussion that, I think, disturbed my friend (who doesn't really understand fandom and suchlike) a little.

People who work in game shops are normally really fun and geeky. I'd love to work in one (a game shop, not a game shop employee).

Also, @Kratos, yesssss you have to persuade her.


----------



## Butterfree

I've ordered Investigations from Amazon as my birthday present from Shadey (my, aren't boyfriends convenient). :D I think it was supposed to arrive in 3-7 business days, so that hopefully means sometime this week. Yaaaay.

Also yay for fannish game shop employees. I always get ridiculously giddy when I meet random people who like something I like.


----------



## M&F

There's a fanclub about one of my main obssessions around here. Should have known.

I got AAI the day it came out. I was intending to not rush it, but I got tempted to keep going, and now I'm probably at the last case.

I suppose the best surprise was to discover that 



Spoiler: third case



the Oldbag is back


.


----------



## Frosty~

ADSFGASDF JUST FINISHED CASE THREE AND HOLY FUCK AWESOME.
Okay, first things first, Case two. FRANZISKAAAA~
I knew she was in the game but I didn't expect her to turn up so soon hell yeah ;_;
She's just as awesome as ever and she still lapses into her FOOLISH FOOLS rants every now and then and she whips Gumshoe all the time and <33
Cammy was an awesome character. I've seen a lot of people say they disliked her but I thought she was adorable the whole way through. She also proved that falling asleep sprites can work just fine (as Yanni Yogi failed to do). Honestly, I loved her sprites, especially that one with the huge grin. Her breaking down sprites were awesome as well; bubblesssss. Not to mention her freak-out with all the bubble explosions. It was awesome considering how stubborn she was and how long it took to finally take her down xD
It's a shame she was the murderer though; I had a nasty feeling it was her when I first saw her but oh well~
The concept though, that being, a closed circle, is one of my favourite settings ever (If you couldn't tell by my obsession with Mitadake High) so I really enjoyed this case. 
The contradictions were really awesome though, especially the one about the statue not being there. It was so epic when Edgeworth figured out exactly what happened all in the space of a few seconds while the Borginian guy (I didn't like him much, so I've forgotten his name) was falling. Speaking of which, I wasn't expecting Borginia to show up. I guess that, like the Steel Samurai, the Blue Badger, etc, it's going to be something that Capcom like to bring up whenever possible. Not that that's really a bad thing though.
Sal Manella's cameo had me by surprise xD. I wasn't expecting him, or a new meme density record in one conversation in a video game,
And oh god I loved Edgey's "The clouds...they tell me nothing" line. Similarly, his "You fail" in the first case which I forgot to mention. Fuck I love the writing in this series so much ;_;

Case three, wheee~
Fuck
No
NO
NOOOOO
OLLLDBAAAAAAAGGGGGG D:
Fgsdfsgs why must she continue to haunt me ;_;
Bah, anyway, I love what they did with the Badger costumes. It made some brilliant contradictions and added a huge layer of mystery to the whole thing. And we now have an explanation as to why Wocky, a Mafia son, has a Blue Badger on his shirt. BAD BADGER. Am I the only one who thought the picture of the good Badger team's confrontation with the Bad Badger was utterly awesome? And Proto Badger...christ, they have to add one every game, don't they xD
Ok, I know Proto was there from the beginning but he was just the Blue Badger until now.
...I want to know who was in the Proto-Badger suit you learn about the performance from xD

I find it amusing that Capcom is taking every opportunity possible to use Edgey's bondage sprites.

Kay's an awesome character so far. It's a little worrying that she's flaunting the fact that she's the Yatagarsu around everywhere during a Police investigation and nobody seems to care. Edgeworth lampshades it at one point so whatever xD
Little Thief was nifty, if extremely ridiculous. Still, it was much better than the crime scene recreation mode that was in Apollo Justice. I loved the conversation with Gumshoe where Kay says she'll let him play with it after the case. Oh god I lol'd xD

Aside from that though, this case felt weak in certain areas. I didn't really like the murderer that much, and his Dad was a bastard >:l
Lauren was hilarious though, with her constant "Must not fall in love with Edgeworth" lines. Oddly enough, when I first saw her, I thought two things. One; "Damn, with my luck this is probably the killer,"
Two; "Hey she's licking an over-sized ring. Is it one of those ring pop things that were around when I was a kid or something?"
I didn't expect to be right xD
And then I figured out the pun in her name. Even before anyone referred to her with her nickname. 
I have an IRL friend called Lauren, who's also a rabid PW fan, so I'm looking forward to her reaction when she gets to this case xD

Ema's reappearance felt sort of forced, to be honest. All she did was find a set of footprint and then did nothing else at all (despite that they had a perfect chance for her to do something at the end when they needed a luminol test on the sword ;_;)

As for our Interpol friend, he's fairly cool, although his constant being an ass to Edgey started to get irritating. Is it me, or are people with a grudge against lawyers starting to get old? 
(I don't agree that Not-so-fast is an appropriate substitute for Objection :'( )

Yes I am aware that that was completely unorganized and disjointed, not to mention unecessarily wrong but SHUT UP I MUST FANGASM ;_;


----------



## M&F

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> ...I want to know who was in the Proto-Badger suit you learn about the performance from xD


My bro says it's the bellboy from 1-2, judging from the ab-SO-lutely.


----------



## Frosty~

Metallica Fanboy said:


> My bro says it's the bellboy from 1-2, judging from the ab-SO-lutely.


Oh my god that would be great. The Bellboy was awesome =3


----------



## M&F

And it's over. I beat the game.



Spoiler: last case



Case-breaking Samurai Dogs. As well as a Scooby-Doo reference in the middle of a case-finishing sequence.


 I suppose the Ace Attorney series insists on being amusing regardless of the moment.


----------



## Autumn

Hee, I beat the last case like two hours after I was supposed to be asleep last night.

God Alba was a bitch to cross-examine. I swear he came up with an objection like TEN TIMES before the end

Also, I read AAI stuff on TV Tropes a while back. When the game came out, the only thing I could remember was that someone named Kay Faraday committed murder. Then when I remembered reading that in the middle of the third case I was all "What. No. Kay wouldn't kill anyone :<"

then she got accused of murder and I was all "aaaa nooo Kay can't have done iiiit ;~;" but she didn't so.

Random facts:
-I guessed that Shih-na was Calisto a while before it was revealed.
-I guessed that Alba did it a while before any of them thought about it.
-I had a suspicion that Lang's accusation of Franziska was so far-fetched that maybe it was only done to get the group back into Alba's office... and then dropped it once Lang kept accusing Franny. Turns out I was right anyway. xD


----------



## M&F

Leafpool said:


> God Alba was a bitch to cross-examine. I swear he came up with an objection like TEN TIMES before the end


_Damn straight._ Those constant "excuse me now i'm gonna leav-" "HOLD IT!" were kinda tiring. This guy's probably the new recordist for most persistent AA criminal.



Leafpool said:


> Random facts:
> -I guessed that Shih-na was Calisto a while before it was revealed.
> -I guessed that Alba did it a while before any of them thought about it.
> -I had a suspicion that Lang's accusation of Franziska was so far-fetched that maybe it was only done to get the group back into Alba's office... and then dropped it once Lang kept accusing Franny. Turns out I was right anyway. xD





Spoiler



I had my share of lucky guesses as well. I suppose it's not _that_ hard; since this franchise has a lot of surprising twists, whatever far-fetched guesses you may come up with are likely to turn out true. I wasn't looking straight at Alba since he first appeared, but I guess the most epic of my wild guesses was to figure Lance Amano out because I suddenly remembered Dahlia Hawthorne.



And I shut up for now because everybody else will probably get sick of the tempting spoiler-talk.


----------



## Butterfree

Very. D: Why can't my copy have gotten here yet?

(Not that I won't be indulging in the tempting spoiler-talk the moment I've beaten it, but...)


----------



## Frosty~

I'm still part-way through the fourth case and it's shaping up to be one of my all-time favourites already =D
Young-Fran, first appearance of Manfred since the first game, Edgey's awesome suit, YoungKay, same daft old judge, GETTING TO PUT EDGEY IN THE JUDGE'S SEAT? Bloody hell just the concept of the case is awesome 83

(I facepalmed at Deid Mann)


----------



## Minish

Argh, there is so totally something inside me going "HIGHLIGHT THE SPOILER TAAAAGS DO IT DO IT". D:

I'm nearly at the end of Case 2! :O Sheesh, it's obvious it was Cammy from the start. Unless it actually isn't Cammy and there's going to be ANOTHER twist soon... oh and yay Franziska's back but wow is she a bitch.

omg I actually squee whenever Edgeworth does one of his "I am so awesome" gestures. Like the finger wags. Oh god the finger wags. Edgewooooorth <3

...and I know everyone thinks Edgeworth sounds English, but his 'Objection' sounds very Scottish, only just noticed it... maybe it's just me.


----------



## Autumn

Cirrus said:


> ...and I know everyone thinks Edgeworth sounds English, but his 'Objection' sounds very Scottish, only just noticed it... maybe it's just me.


There's a part in one of the later cases where he says "That's bloody common sense!" 8D


----------



## Minish

Leafpool said:


> There's a part in one of the later cases where he says "That's bloody common sense!" 8D


...well at least we know he's British in at least _some_ way. XD
I totally called this years ago!

I love how he's so stereotypically English. Seriously, tea-loving, uptight and rather gay? I LOVE HIM.

And also, AA:I is making me love Gumshoe. I barely even liked him before! And I thought it was going to be a bit forced, bringing back all these old characters like Maggey, but it works so well! Eeee I love this game.


----------



## Flareth

I'm in the middle of Case 5. This case has the obligatory stepladder reference. Spoilered for people who want to see the script for themselves.



Spoiler: Case 5 Stepladder Reference



Edgey: Hmm....A ladder.
Kay: Actually, that's a step-ladder.
Edgey: They're the exact same thing.
Kay: No way! From their structure up, they're totally different! But of course, from a thief's perspective, the best kind of ladder is the rope-ladder. A step-ladder is much too heavy to carry around, after all.
Edgey: (And from a prosecutor's perspective, any type of ladder is guilty...) (...of being dangerous during an earthquake.)


----------



## Frosty~

CASE FIVE


Spoiler



LARRY
LARRY
LARRYYYYY
:D




Edit: I like how the spoiler tag doesn't work with large fonts


----------



## M&F

Spoiler



so um about the killer in the last case if I recall correctly they called h-



ahem anyway

Yes, not only Larry, but also LARRY PLAYING STEEL SAMURAI. But the best part is when you find out what sort of screwup he's been involved in this time.


----------



## Butterfree

Haha, the last case of AAI was _epic_. _Everyone_ was epic. I've already rambled about my thoughts to elyvorg, so I can't be bothered to type them all up again right now, but oh, God.

Agreed on Alba taking ages to go down. I also figured it was him pretty soon, just because the one who did it would never be pulled out without having been brought up before, and from there it was just the process of elimination once we'd found out about Shih-na.

I love Lang. He is badass. <3 I also figured his accusation of Franziska was a scheme to be allowed to investigate immediately; it just seemed so much like something he would do.

Edgeworth's Steel Samurai fanboyism throughout the game has been absolutely amazing, especially when he went all "HOW DARE YOU CALL YOURSELF A STEEL SAMURAI FAN?!" near the end.

Didn't think of Shih-na being Calisto until we saw her laugh, though; her face just looked completely different and therefore I never really gave that any thought.

I also loved the third case. And the fourth. The first and second were less interesting to me, but on the whole, the game was awesome. Still doesn't beat T&T in my mind, but it's close enough to probably be my second favorite AA game.


----------



## Autumn

Butterfree said:


> Didn't think of Shih-na being Calisto until we saw her laugh, though; her face just looked completely different and therefore I never really gave that any thought.





Spoiler



I actually compared their profiles at one point on a whim and they _did_ look absolutely nothing alike. They don't even have the same eye color.


----------



## M&F

Spoiler



wee more spoilertagged talk

I'm supposing I'm just about the only person who thought of Lang as a dude who does nothing but get in the way until the end of the final case. (and just about everyone gets useful by then, _even Larry_)

As for Shih-Na beign Callisto Yew, is pseudo-futuristic surgery advanced.

Speaking of which, by Court Records' timeline, AAI-4 happens next year. Sweet?


----------



## Autumn

The anniversary of the day on which I bought my first PW game is rapidly approaching. March 23, 2008, to be exact. I only know that because I sent an email to a friend the day before that in which I was all excited that I would be going out to buy it the following day. xD

... *no point*



			
				Metallica Fanboy said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, by Court Records' timeline, AAI-4 happens next year. Sweet?


Only I doubt we'll have the jury system overhaul and the three-day-limit by then. xD


----------



## octobr

> As for Shih-Na beign Callisto Yew, is pseudo-futuristic surgery advanced.


Remember Ini and Mimi Miney? Yeeeah, I'd say a little advanced. Besides, Yew is a talented MASTER OF DISGUISE -- she says herself that she's had many other identities.



Also, am I the only one retardedly pleased at every edgeworth does ever
getting upset that his autograph is ~A PHONY~
getting dropkicked in the testicles
only winning the last case cause he thought of phoenix at the last minute

Yeahhhh. 

Oh btw hi, haven't been here for three thousand years.

Oh and, for sad spoiler.

Only a month after the events of AAI, Phoenix is disbarred. Edgeworth only really settles down after March 14, 2019. Phoenix is disbarred on the 29th of April the same year.

I don't think they even probably see each other in that span of time.


----------



## Autumn

Gary Oak said:


> Only a month after the events of AAI, Phoenix is disbarred. Edgeworth only really settles down after March 14, 2019. Phoenix is disbarred on the 29th of April the same year.
> 
> I don't think they even probably see each other in that span of time.


I refuse to admit that that ever happened to Phoenix. He's too adorable for that >:(


----------



## M&F

Gary Oak said:


> Only a month after the events of AAI, Phoenix is disbarred. Edgeworth only really settles down after March 14, 2019. Phoenix is disbarred on the 29th of April the same year.
> 
> I don't think they even probably see each other in that span of time.


They still can see each other just about anytime after Phoenix's disbarment, though.


----------



## Not Meowth

*brandishes new copy of Ace Attorney Investigations* :3
I really didn't think I'd like this game ever since I found out there were no court scenes, but it's really no different at all, they just wove the cross-examination into the investigation. In fact I hope every AA game from now on has investigations like this. The Logic system especially impresses me; it makes you work a lot more for answers rather than just finding evidence and instantly working out everything it points to.



Spoiler: Case 2



I swear everyone from Borginia is in Interpol and investigating a smuggling case though.


----------



## M&F

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Spoiler: Case 2
> 
> 
> 
> I swear everyone from Borginia is in Interpol and investigating a smuggling case though.





Spoiler



Meaning Zinc Lablanc is actually an Interpol agent currently investigating a smuggling case? Now _that_, folks, is a crazy theory.


----------



## octobr

Metallica Fanboy said:


> They still can see each other just about anytime after Phoenix's disbarment, though.


But it'd be so different ... sad. whatevs.


----------



## Not Meowth

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning Zinc Lablanc is actually an Interpol agent currently investigating a smuggling case? Now _that_, folks, is a crazy theory.


Crud he was Borginian too. And so were Lamiroir and Machi Tobaye. So in fact only two of the five Borginians in the series are. Okay just ignore me, I'm numbering my birds before they are born and trying to pull the sheep over your eyes.

I was pretty sure he was going to be the murderer though. Until Cammy Meele showed up, there was something murdery about her from the off. Maybe because the AA series seems to love criminalising stereotypical, harmless-seeming airheads.


----------



## Autumn

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I was pretty sure he was going to be the murderer though. Until Cammy Meele showed up, there was something murdery about her from the off. Maybe because the AA series seems to love criminalising stereotypical, harmless-seeming airheads.


Same here actually. When he first showed up I went "oh crap, he's Borginian, he's more likely to have a motive, he's the murderer."

... 'course, he wasn't, but.


----------



## Not Meowth

Wow Kay Faraday's theme is the best thing ever.


Spoiler: AWESOMENESS



And YOUNG EMA SKYE IS BACK i love this game


----------



## Autumn

this is awesome

IN OTHER NEWS: 



Spoiler: AAI cases five and four



... why did Shih-na/Calisto murder Faraday again? my best guess is because he and Badd were getting close to figuring out she was part of the smuggling ring but. *confused*


----------



## Togetic

I so in this.

As you can tell, I'm a huge PW fan (Avatar)


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Once again I find myself surrounded on all sides by your mocking, hateful blocks of spoilertagged text. ;-; But! I went to Gamestop for the Jirachi event about an hour ago, and for once there was actually a copy of Investigations in the store so I _have_ it now. _And_ the dude who rung it up was a PW fan who said he thought it was the best of the series, so while we didn't quite have a conversation as in-depth as Leafpool's it was still pretty awesome!

Now to get reffings and blog posts and other stuff out of the way at mach speed so I can play it! Edgeeeeey.


----------



## M&F

Leafpool said:


> IN OTHER NEWS:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AAI cases five and four
> 
> 
> 
> ... why did Shih-na/Calisto murder Faraday again? my best guess is because he and Badd were getting close to figuring out she was part of the smuggling ring but. *confused*


That's right. Keep in mind that they were probably planning to sneak into the Cohdopian embassy, which, as seen in case five, is rife with evidence pointing to the smuggling ring, not to mention the presence of the leader himself inside it and the counterfeit bill printing which, IIRC, wasn't thought to be done in the embassy by then.


----------



## Not Meowth

(SPOILERS KINDA) http://www.court-records.net/animationgk/kaychan-hop(c).gif http://www.court-records.net/animationgk/kaychan-nod(b).gif http://www.court-records.net/animationgk/lilkaychan-supakick.gif

Yup, Young Kay Faraday is officially the cutest thing that has ever happened.
She's even more adorable than Trucy Wright ;^;


----------



## octobr

Should probably link those under spoiler tags, specially that last one (despite how great great great it is).


----------



## Ninja Caterpie

Ma gawd, why haven't I found this yet?

Kay Faraday is the best character in the history of anything.


----------



## Not Meowth

Gary Oak said:


> Should probably link those under spoiler tags, specially that last one (despite how great great great it is).


Whoops, good point.
The middle one seems to show through the tags but it's only a link so meh.


----------



## Karkat Vantas

I got AAI today. :D

atm i'm at case two, and I'm stuck. I've obtained the photo, I figured that the phone was missing, and I've determined that he wasn't in the elevator alone, but that's it.

Help?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*late*

TO ANYONE WHO HAS NOT PLAYED AAI CASE 3 YET: I found something full of so much lolz that you won't believe how lol-worthy it is. This is a little bonus of sorts, I believe, since you won't come upon it if you don't mope around randomly like I accidentally did. I don't have a screenshot, but this is too cool to pass up. Anyway, my point is that you should go check this out. Don't worry, I won't put any spoilers here~

So. For case three, some long time after you found the body, you'll find yourself getting kicked out of investigating (again) and standing in front of the Wild, Wild West area. The guard in the Blue Badger suit should have been gone already, and Kay should be your partner now. At this point in the game, if you follow the plot, you are supposed to talk to Mr. Amano and Lauren, who are standing in front of the building, but if you keep on walking to the right, you'll find that the guards there are gone. Keep on walking to the next screen and you'll find yourself at the main gate. Then keep on walking to the right until you get to the bridge-thing. Mope around and you'll see what I'm talking about....!

AAI is awesome. There's so many references to the previous games~ 

@Kam: Usually, when I'm stuck, I check out Logic, since that usually helps...


----------



## Frosty~

Crazy Linoone said:


> TO ANYONE WHO HAS NOT PLAYED AAI CASE 3 YET: I found something full of so much lolz that you won't believe how lol-worthy it is. This is a little bonus of sorts, I believe, since you won't come upon it if you don't mope around randomly like I accidentally did. I don't have a screenshot, but this is too cool to pass up. Anyway, my point is that you should go check this out. Don't worry, I won't put any spoilers here~
> 
> So. For case three, some long time after you found the body, you'll find yourself getting kicked out of investigating (again) and standing in front of the Wild, Wild West area. The guard in the Blue Badger suit should have been gone already, and Kay should be your partner now. At this point in the game, if you follow the plot, you are supposed to talk to Mr. Amano and Lauren, who are standing in front of the building, but if you keep on walking to the right, you'll find that the guards there are gone. Keep on walking to the next screen and you'll find yourself at the main gate. Then keep on walking to the right until you get to the bridge-thing. Mope around and you'll see what I'm talking about....!


You mean Nick, Maya and Pearl in the boat :3? Haha I missed it when I played through. I'd heard rumours that Nick cameoed in that case (I was expecting him to be a badger, because of the sprites used in the TGS Preview of a badger falling over and losing it's mask and being revealed at Nick. Damn, Capcom are good at stringing us along xD


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> You mean Nick, Maya and Pearl in the boat :3? Haha I missed it when I played through. I'd heard rumours that Nick cameoed in that case (I was expecting him to be a badger, because of the sprites used in the TGS Preview of a badger falling over and losing it's mask and being revealed as Nick. Damn, Capcom are good at stringing us along xD


YES. I was giggling for the whole day after that. 

I think it's just me.


----------



## Not Meowth

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> You mean Nick, Maya and Pearl in the boat :3? Haha I missed it when I played through. I'd heard rumours that Nick cameoed in that case (I was expecting him to be a badger, because of the sprites used in the TGS Preview of a badger falling over and losing it's mask and being revealed at Nick. Damn, Capcom are good at stringing us along xD


Guh I missed that as well Dx Dammit, now I have to play through again :J
But yeah, finished it two weeks ago yesterday. Quercus Alba is officially my favourite villain ever. He's like Matt Engarde and Damon Gant had babies and one was really old and looked like some kind of human Shiftry.

Despite loving the game very much in every respect, I do think it overused the "THE MURDER HAPPENED AT A DIFFERENT LOCATION AND/OR TIME FROM WHAT WE THINK IT WAS!" plot twist a bit. In fact I'm pretty sure every case uses it except Turnabout Visitor.


----------



## Minish

I'm on case 5!

And... I thought it would be safe to go look at the spoiler tags (okay so I actually didn't, but I couldn't  help myself D:) and WHAT, CALISTO IS SHIH-NA? ...wow, I really wish I hadn't spoilt myself there >_>

So far everything has been awesome, and Lang is officially one of my favourite Ace Attorney characters ever. My favourite AA moment ever became the scene where he gives one of his guy's a birthday present for the guy's _younger brother's wife's younger brother_ or something equally ridiculous. And how they all march by saying "1! 1! 1!" instead of actual numbers for everyone. "#1 three from the left!" XDD Oh, Lang~~ His music is so awesome and oh my god is he pretty as all hell.

And "Lang Zi says... just get on with it!" XD
And Edgewoooorth! <3

I actually couldn't stop laughing when Edgeworth said "The truth is the one thing I don't bend". Oh, Edgeworth. :'D
I sort of like Kay, I guess. I don't like her design all that much as it reminds me too much of Maya, I would have liked to see a light-haired assistant (lighter-haired than Ema) just for some variety, and for some reason the whole thief-thing reminds me too much of previous games' cases. Probably because when I started "The Kidnapped Turnabout" I had just finished playing "The Stolen Turnabout" in Trials and Tribulations. X3


----------



## Butterfree

Yay, Lang love! :D He is awesome. And they should totally have gone with that initial plan of making him permanently shirtless.


Spoiler: the not-end of case five



He took a bullet to the leg for his subordinate and stayed all cool about it!


 And remembering everyone's younger brothers' wives' younger brothers' birthdays is just badass.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Spoiler: not-end of case five



Not just his subordinate, but a subordinate that at this time he no longer trusted and was about to arrest anyway, let's not forget. Now that takes balls.



Lang was supposed to go shirtless? Where where where where


----------



## Not Meowth

Kratos Aurion said:


> Spoiler: not-end of case five
> 
> 
> 
> Not just his subordinate, but a subordinate that at this time he no longer trusted and was about to arrest anyway, let's not forget. Now that takes balls.





Spoiler: also not the end of case five



And he did it in the process of saving Kay's life which makes him instantly awesomer than he was before.



This also seems a good time to point out that Lang has one of my favourite wrong-evidence putdowns in the series. "that evidence proves nothing NOW PUT IT AWAY D<". 



Spoiler: actually the end of case five



Bested only by Quercus Alba's more simplistic ""THIS STATEMENT PROVES THE INCONSISTENCY IN YOUR STATEMENT" "no, it doesn't." BOOM".




EDIT: speaking of Kay, what is she _actually doing_ in this animation?





it's like, "why are you sniffing your finger Kay
does it smell good
or is your nose runny
Kay would you like a tissue"


----------



## M&F

Kratos Aurion said:


> Lang was supposed to go shirtless? Where where where where


Shirtless and scarred, if I'm not mistaken.

And am I the only one who thought he was kinda stupid to have taken that shot to the leg? I mean, subordinate or not subordinate, he was playing with the odds in front of a criminal. Who knows what would have happened if his grip on Shih-Na's arms weren't tight enough, or if she was smart enough to try kicking him?

Also, Mike, I totally got the same thoughts from that animation.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Of course it was stupid. Doesn't make him any less ballsy or awesome.

The finger-sniffing is a pretty typical thing for cute animé, etc. characters to do, actually, though I will admit that the reason for this eludes me.

DON'T SNIFF FINGERS, KIDS, IT KILLS

In other news, my brother's birthday is this week and I decided that I'm going to buy him Apollo Justice. Which he will be obligated to let me play seeing as how I let him play all four of my AA games. I'm not going to be left out anymore! :D


----------



## octobr

AJ: AA except with more hobos

and I _love it_


----------



## Greed

I join!


----------



## Karkat Vantas

Lang was supposed to have be wearing his big jacket thingie and no shit. Apparently he was going to have the constellation Orion on his chest (I don't remember if it was supposed to be scars or a tattoo or what).

...quoting from Court Records,



> Originally the designer wanted him to be shirtless, but was told no.  So he gave Lang a feather boa, figuring that if his nipples were covered that would make it okay, but it didn't.  He even tried to justify it by saying Lang was in astronomy club in high school, and he wanted to show off the 7 scars on his chest that make up the constellation Orion.  The director did not buy that either.


----------



## M&F

Kammington said:


> Lang was supposed to have be wearing his big jacket thingie and no shit.


I don't think anybody wears shit in the first place.


----------



## Butterfree

So I just finished replaying AAI and all the other reasons for my eternal Lang love are all coming back to me. :D I'd almost forgotten about 



Spoiler: case 5



his epic accuse-Franziska gambit and when he went and got Alba's diplomatic immunity revoked


. And his priceless amusement at Larry and Edgeworth's interactions. And Lang aside, oh, man, I love that every-freaking-one got to have an epic entrance in the final case, including Larry and Oldbag. And Edgeworth's Steel Samurai fanboyism and eeee. <3 Man, I love this game. Sadly, I managed to miss the Phoenix/Maya/Pearl cameo _again_. D:

Also, I dreamt that I was Gumshoe and was at Dannichu's house for some reason, except she was actually Lang and I was her/his subordinate. I don't even know.


----------



## Not Meowth

Speaking of Gumshoe, we had fancy dress at school today, and I went as some fat, bespectacled version of him and am pretending any of you care.

Here is MikeGumshoe.
Here is MikeGumshoe enjoying some instant noodles.
Here is MikeGumshoe randomly holding a cane he found.
Here is MikeGumshoe and the Cookie Monster.
Here is MikeGumshoe and one of the Beatles.



Kratos Aurion said:


> The finger-sniffing is a pretty typical thing for cute animé, etc. characters to do, actually, though I will admit that the reason for this eludes me.


Is tapping on one's head with one's knuckles and sticking out one's tongue a similar thing?


----------



## Butterfree

Yaaay, Gumshoe!

I'm replaying the first game now. I've missed Phoenix. I still love the really tangible difference between playing as him and playing as Edgeworth. And all the character interactions and the dialogue asdrgsrtg. This game is so ridiculously good!

I've been really thinking about my personal theory of why they switched protagonists for AJ, though. I think they honest-to-god might have done it because of the graphics. The first game's sprites are quite different in style from those of the later games, and they frequently look rather awkward, especially with the speaking animations (mouths are animated quite oddly in the first game). In the later games they then didn't update the sprites from the first game, and slowly they began to look quite out of place next to the much smoother new sprites.

So why didn't they update them? I'd have to bet on just familiarity - players are used to seeing Phoenix looking like this and Edgeworth looking like that and Maya looking like that, and redoing their sprites and animations could alienate players who are used to them the way they were. So what could be better than getting rid of all those old sprites without having to do that by just rebooting the series with new characters (and a completely redone Phoenix) so that everything looks up-to-date?

Note that conveniently, when they _did_ bring the old characters back in AAI, they didn't reuse any sprites - because the big sprites used there were facing sideways instead of forward, giving another perfect excuse to make a whole new sprite set.

Alsoalsoalso *points to current obsession* Who else adores the Phoenix Wright Musical Project? :D


----------



## Frosty~

I seem to recall reading that the writers felt like the main character's stories were over, and they wanted to start afresh with AJ.

Of course this doesn't really make much sense considering AJ is entirely about Phoenix almost and Edgeworth got his own game with Franziska and Gumshoe in it. 
So yeah, I dunno


----------



## M&F

Well, Phoenix did pretty much reach the most epic he could reach at 3-5, so, I can see why they needed to reboot the series after that. It could get pretty boring to control a character that no longer has wide room for development.

That said, though, I suspect that, if they ever plan to make sequels for AAI, then the series could be kind of split in a main side that features new things and a spinoff side that brings back old things. Kind of like the Pokémon series keeps on releasing remakes along with each new game.


----------



## Autumn

iirc they wanted to end the series after the third game, but after it started becoming popular they decided to continue with a new character. The developers initially didn't want to include Phoenix in the new games, but the higher-ups went "no Phoenix has to be there it's a requirement". They also required an overthrow of the current court system in favor of the jury system somewhere in the game.


----------



## octobr

no graphics in the pw world are the equivalent of wardrobes, which is why phoenix never got a new sprite

CAUSE HE'S POOR

(poorer than gumshoe I guess. poorer than adrian. Poorer than maggey byrde.)

you can't get new outfits unless you get a new sprite, so.

I bet gumshoe's was funded by edgeworth who was all goddamn hospital bills fine i'll pay what_ever_ (franziska's lack of change after getting SHOT IN THE SHOULDER was just cause she's franziska von fucking karma)


----------



## Not Meowth

..._I_ wouldn't mind the old PW sprites being revamped :c Though I never really noticed they were crappier than the new ones anyway.

Anyway if Phoenix does become a lawyer again as alluded to in the epilogue of AJ when he said he might retake the bar exam, it'd be a convenient excuse to improve the old sprites since it's seven years later and everyone would probably look slightly different. And before it was hard to keep doing game-encompassing themes, because we'd already seen everyone and their mum's first case which comes back to haunt them somehow in the present, but now we have this nice seven-year gap full of events that could impact cases in the game in some way. I'd rather Apollo didn't leave because he was just put there so they could change the setting slightly and then pick it up again, but if it came to that I suppose I'd rather have Feenie back. Or better yet, a game where you can pick which lawyer to play as :o
And meanwhile Investigations continues as a parallel spinoff series and Shifu, Badd and Kay absolutely do not disappear ever. Yup.


----------



## Minish

I put the third game on hold to play AA:I, so now I'm finishing it up. :3

I didn't think anything could beat the amazinginess that is the final case of Apollo Justice, but... bloody hell. Please tell me people agree in that Bridge to Turnabout is the complete pinnacle of the series. It's just fantastic. That the whole game brings everything together... now that I know it was the last Wright-based game it makes me really sad, but... best characterisation ever. I absolutely adore Phoenix due to this game. I thought I couldn't love him anymore after he became a hobo Chessmaster. ;~;



Spoiler: entirety of third game



I already knew bits of what would happen, but man, Dahlia Hawthorne is one of the best AA villains ever. I already know about Godot and the final case (I'm just about finished, will probably finish tonight but not everything has been revealed) but I still adore him in every way. He's actually possibly my favourite prosecutor to be up against... Edgeworth and Ziska are brilliant in every way but they're so normal compared to Godot. XD I just love when it's a really high-adrenaline shocking moment and the music will just slow and turn to his theme, and he'll drink a cup of coffee and spout into ridiculously pointless metaphors and cheesy proverbs. Nick's inner monologue just makes it even better.


 Guh. I could just spout about this series forever. <3

Now that I've played every game in the series, I'm realising just how strong the characters are. Nick, Edgeworth, Franziska, Lang, Maya, Gumshoe, Pearl... even Larry who I assume the player is supposed to hate just as much as Nick does... all of them are amazing. :'D

Okay, done. One other thing, can we take this: (not a perfect quote but it was something along these lines)

Iris: ...besides, [Maya is] your girlfriend, isn't she?
Phoenix: ...!

...as the implication that Nick/Maya is canon? If anyone else can remember the context, judging from Phoenix's usual behaviour this "...!" seems like he's surprised Iris knows, rather than shocked that someone would suggest that. If so, it puts a whole new spin on their interactions and actually makes me like the pairing. I didn't like it when I believed it to be just a ship, but the final case of T&T is so sweet that I can forget my love for P/E for a moment.

Aaaanyway, I'm gonna go finish T&T. XD I can't believe I've played the last three games all this year, it seems like ages since I first encountered the series.


----------



## Autumn

Cirrus said:


> Please tell me people agree in that Bridge to Turnabout is the complete pinnacle of the series.


I think just about _everyone_ agrees with that. That was my favorite case, hands down. <3


----------



## Not Meowth

Cirrus said:


> Please tell me people agree in that Bridge to Turnabout is the complete pinnacle of the series.


It is a goddamn epic case. I don't have an exact favourite AA case, but Bridge to the Turnabout is a candidate.


----------



## M&F

Eh, I liked it, but didn't absolutely adore it. Probably because I'd been spoilered on a previous occasion, but...


----------



## Butterfree

Cirrus said:


> One other thing, can we take this: (not a perfect quote but it was something along these lines)
> 
> Iris: ...besides, [Maya is] your girlfriend, isn't she?
> Phoenix: ...!
> 
> ...as the implication that Nick/Maya is canon?


I don't think so. I believe he's more reacting to the realization that Iris, whom he still loves to some extent, was apparently jealous when she thought he was with someone else. I can't quite remember the context here, but I remember that line and I always took it that way.

Also, Bridge to the Turnabout is epic and my favorite case in the series by far and made Godot my favorite character. And it has almost everyone in it including the opportunity to play as Edgeworth, and it ties up stuff from the whole series, and it's just awesome.


----------



## octobr

I dunno man, bridge to the turnabout was kind of annoying to me. The whole Godot tie-in felt a little rushed -- it needed more explanation over more time, especially if it was going to be such a big plot twist. Also it was _so frustrating_ grr, and Franziska was retarded. 


I like 2-4 better, just sayin.


----------



## Butterfree

Huh, I thought Godot was built up pretty well. After all, you know from the beginning that he has a grudge against you, 3-4 tells you who he is and where he comes from, and the fact he did it is foreshadowed by his no-show on the first trial day.


----------



## M&F

Butterfree said:


> and the fact he did it is foreshadowed by his no-show on the first trial day.


I'm pretty sure most players think it's just Edgeworth using his influence so that word that he's been defending won't spread.


----------



## Minish

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I'm pretty sure most players think it's just Edgeworth using his influence so that word that he's been defending won't spread.


I always thought it was because Godot lost interest in the case when he found Phoenix wasn't going to be defending.

Obviously He was actually involved in the case anyway, but all the player knows at that point is that he has a grudge on Phoenix and wouldn't care about or even know who Edgeworth is.


----------



## Autumn

Cirrus said:


> Obviously He was actually involved in the case anyway, but all the player knows at that point is that he has a grudge on Phoenix and wouldn't care about or even know who Edgeworth is.


... except he was there during Mia's first case, which was against Edgeworth. And the players knew that by this point. :/ It doesn't change a whole lot, but I'm just pointing it out.


----------



## Butterfree

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I'm pretty sure most players think it's just Edgeworth using his influence so that word that he's been defending won't spread.


But Gumshoe explicitly tells you that Godot seems to just have vanished into thin air and nobody could locate him, doesn't he? Sure, it could just be him being mysterious when he isn't interested in the case, but at least I didn't just dismiss it as that outright.


----------



## octobr

Then again didn't gumshoe also say godot was recognized by edgeworth or something? And later edgeworth doesn't even know who he is.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

I got AAI the other day and I've been loving it. The new, smoother sprites, the way that each case is connected and of course the amounts of sharp wit from Edgeworth.

Notice how both PW3 and AAI have last cases involving a man with a green shirt and white hair and a woman who isn't who she appears to be.


----------



## nyuu

Hey, peeps. Tired of waiting for GS5? Here's something to tide you over!

(ALSO so I finished aai which means I've finished everything. What are the ~essential~ fics and fanarts and comics? idk this fandom guys)


----------



## Frosty~

GUYS!
GUYS!
http://kotaku.com/5667585/professor-layton-and-ace-attorney-co+starring-in-upcoming-title
HOLY SHIT GUYS.


----------



## Butterfree

...holy crap.

@_@

(This is going to be awesome.)


----------



## Dannichu

WHATWHATWHAT OH GOD AAAAHHHHHH

CONSIDER ME EXCITED.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

\(^o^)/

OH BOY AM I EXCITE.


----------



## Clover

HELLO /uses phoenix down on thread

SO I finished Ghost Trick recently (it's by the authors of ace attorney, it's amazing, go play it) and hopped onto its tvtropes page, as I do. Blahblahblah, clickclickclick, come across a link to fic: Complete Turnabout.

And just. Wow. I've been singing its praises all over #tcod for the past few days, and following my personal history of doing the same to TWEWY, Tangled, Ghost Trick... when I start googling it up to find any possible reference to it and telling everyone to go play/watch/read it... I dunno what I'm saying. I can't type right now.

But it's good. Awesome. Excellent. Midnight-seal of approval.

QUOTES: "Still, I decided that randomly punching Edgeworth probably wouldn't be a good idea."

"It was either going to make Gumshoe wait at the high prosecutor's office for hours just to have nobody show up, or to make Franziska von Karma wait even longer. The latter sounded like a more child-friendly way to say 'commit suicide'."

Guys go read it so I can squeal over its awesomeness. It is so good at characterization and witty one-liners and evocative scenes and aaa. It's called the best 'original flavor' Phoenix Wright fanfiction for a reason -- it really reads like you're playing a post-T&T episode! Just. Yes. Link. Read. (I have the first ten chapters in a txt here and the rest here for on-the-go reading if you have a flashcard or something like I do!)

(<Clover> oh man. "Chapters: 21 - Words: 199,697". the story begins at eight am on may first and the last chapter concludes at eight pm on may second.
<Clover> i feel a deep personal connection with this woman's pacing.)


PS more relevant to thread perhaps: is anyone else playing GK2 :D (my jp-fu is not strong enough for the crossexaminations :'()


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I just spent my whole day reading fanfiction instead of writing my essay and it's all your fault, Midnight! 

How could you do this to me >:(


----------



## Autumn

GOD DAMN IT MY DAD CAME IN AND FLIPPED A SHIT ON ME BECAUSE I WAS STAYING UP LATE READING THAT FANFIC

MIDNIGHT IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT


----------



## allitersonance

I spent six hours reading that fic.

I started at midnight.

>:|


----------



## Eifie

Crazy Linoone said:


> I just spent my whole day reading fanfiction instead of writing my essay and it's all your fault, Midnight!
> 
> How could you do this to me >:(





Polymetric Sesquialtera said:


> GOD DAMN IT MY DAD CAME IN AND FLIPPED A SHIT ON ME BECAUSE I WAS STAYING UP LATE READING THAT FANFIC
> 
> MIDNIGHT IT'S ALL YOUR FAULT





Grate Aural Sects said:


> I spent six hours reading that fic.
> 
> I started at midnight.
> 
> >:|


So I wasn't the only one! Where did my Friday night and most of Saturday go and what do I do with my life now that I've read every chapter ; ;

I _love_ this author's dream sequences and the characterization and the cool lines and the 



Spoiler: chapter eighteen? Possibly?



_coffee metaphor_


 and and and :3 (Idk if that's really a spoiler but I spoiler-tagged it just to be safe!)


----------



## Zero Moment

HOLD IT!
I wanna join this club.


----------



## Tailsy

Please stop pissing about with the tags.


----------



## Clover

RE: ficreaders: oh my god you guys are the most awesome ; ; I love you all you have no idea

AND NOW I CAN BLATHER ON ABOUT IT YAY (yay >w<)



Spoiler: I have no idea how much of this is spoilerriffic so just doing it all, assume 'up to end of fic'



Chapter seven is my /favorite/, was my favorite the very first time I read it and still is. Like Emerald Espeon with the dream sequences, I have a particular preference for all the 'Apollo Justice' hints, it would seem. The white psychelocks bit with Gavin, and then later with Trucy... my favorite bits.

BUT reading chapter seven again after I finished just amazed me with the amount of foreshadowing this lady puts in!

_"'The same with the little girl?' Gavin asked.

'Yeah. Well, actually, I told her to stay at home. She tried to insist on coming despite what happened, but I thought standing on the big stage now would probably be a little bit too much. She just lost part of her family too, after all...'"_

See, the first time through, I totally assumed that was Pearl! But now looking back, it's obviously Trucy! Especially when she says "But I can't really perform it with both the other actresses missing, can I?" Trucy wasn't even... that whole plotline wasn't even introduced until chapter /nineteen/. So now I wonder: who died? I suppose, given the chapter nineteen reference/lack of her father, it was Zak... But... Hm, maybe he didn't die? MAYBE oh my god maybe Godot-- /Diego/ took the place of Phoenix in the whole replacement-defense attorney bit! After Zak played Kristoph and lost! ... Actually I don't know if that jives with everything, hm.

ANYWAY and then and then just a few lines later:

_"'Y-You... came?' she stuttered nervously.

'... I was given a VIP ticket.' I didn't mention who I got it from, since I wanted to spare Edgeworth the 'Rage of Maya Fey'. However...

'Y-Yes, I know...'

'...?'_

DUDES. okay so now with the power of foreshadowing, I am totally reading that as: Maya's Letter? /included a VIP pass./ I would like to know what all it says, though. When I first read that Edgeworth wouldn't open it in all his lawful goodness, I immediately thought back to the letter-reader machine in AJ. Hmmmmm. (Aww, /Ema.../)

Actually that deserves to not be a parenthetical. When she first died, I was just, /D:/ no no no /emaaaa/ ; ;. Ema had a futuuure! She's supposed to be in that cool Investigations outfit and then wow Apollo and Trucy with the power of SCIENCE! D: Dammit, Phoenix, another lady lost due to your not showing up on time! You'd think he'd make sure to get to any place he had an appointment with a woman he liked at least twenty minutes early after this.

I kind of like Lilie. I like her an awful lot more than Calisto, anyway. (By the way, with the off-hand rewritten mention of AAI-4 in the Gumshoe and Phoenix's Excellent Adventure to Kurain episode, does that mean Calisto got locked up and thus no more Shih-na? That's kinda lame.) Even if she is a pedo. I liked her performance in front of the judge.

OH going backwards a bit to where Ema died (because I am the best at organizing thoughts):

_"'P-Ph-Phoenix... I-I'm so... s-sorry... th-they took... it...'

'Took? Took what?' I finally noticed that I couldn't see Ema's handbag anywhere... Did they rob her? 'Who did this to you?'

'The... black... hair...'

'... What?'"_

DO YOU THINK it means 'they' took a black hair, as in the scientific evidence? OR could it be an answer to 'who did this to you'? If it's the latter, I'm so totally reading it as 'the black-hair_ed twin_', aka Iris, who is actually Dahlia and Iris is in prison, because I just can't trust Dahlia come the freak on. Espeeeecially after what Edgeworth said about her acting skills.

By the way: fanboy Edgeworth? Did anyone not just crack up laughing at that scene, tell me now. Even more hilarious when you can totally, totally see canon-Edgeworth doing like the exact same thing.

I loved Kay's entrance so much. It was so amazingly /Kay/. Even if it was like. Three lines.

I wonder who the janitor will be in the next chapter. I'm guessing Larry. Larry or Oldbag, but she says it's one of her favorite characters, so...



Oh wow that went on way too long okay. Blather blather blather. Fans who have played all five games (I probably should have mentioned that in the first post; you really should have played at least the first four if possibly not Investigations): *read this fic.* (Updated the first post with a link to the txt of the next ten chapters.) One more quote to convince you:



> Finally, I reached for my own wallet, took a quick look around me, pulled out five one hundred dollar bills, and held them right under Gumshoe's nose.
> 
> "Whatever you buy with this..." I whispered, "please make sure it has nothing to do with noodles whatsoever."


----------



## Dannichu

Oh man, I am so saving this on my computer and reading it the next time I have to go somewhere and need something to read to entertain myself. I'm very excited for it :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Midnight said:


> I wonder who the janitor will be in the next chapter. I'm guessing Larry. Larry or Oldbag, but she says it's one of her favorite characters, so...





Spoiler: I don't know why it's in spoiler but Midnight did it too so whatever



I'm placing my bets on Apollo, just because she says that "A character you all know and either love or hate will make an appearance" and Polly would totally make an awesome janitor.


----------



## Nope

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFldBVWFgWo&feature=player_embedded
This is genius.

Also 148 pages of Phoenix Wright awesomeness on this Tumblr:
http://hellyeahaceattorney.tumblr.com/page/148


That is all.


----------

